# March 17 delivery build date



## robes

There are quite a lot of us that have ordered TTSs for March delivery. For obvious reasons it is important for the car to be registered by 31st March to avoid the VED increase.

I'm getting paranoid about making sure I get my car in time, so I'm interested if any March 17ers have a built date or when they expect to have a build date.

I ordered my ara blue TTS (standard wine bottle wheels!) at the beginning of October as advised by a number of Audi dealers to ensure March delivery, but I am now being told by my dealer not to expect a build date from them until the end of December. :?


----------



## KevC

It's only about 4-6 weeks from the start of the build to delivery so you should be fine with that.

I ordered in September (for a March delivery!) but it's actually coming in the next 2 weeks having been built week beginning Oct 17th.


----------



## Toshiba

the more you keep changing options the more likely it is to go back....
Unfortunately not much you can do. You should have a scheduled build week by now however they are allocated very quickly from the factory unless an option is not currently available.


----------



## Whaleblue

My dealer tells me I'm fine for a March 1st delivery (as in pick up by me on that day) for a little while yet.

I will, regardless, be putting in my final config tomorrow, so I'll let you know if he can tell me if there's anything to be aware of.


----------



## 90TJM

Maybe Audi will stop the discounts/finance contributions and lower the RRP on cars around £40K.


----------



## robes

Thanks for the replies. Will be interesting to see what Audi do price wise. Fingers cross all will go to plan...


----------



## Whaleblue

Having put the final spec in on Saturday the build slot was booked with Audi. Today my dealer told me it's been allocated to week 12, so unless it moves significantly I won't be getting it in March after all. Oh well, a bit of a pain, but I got a great discount, so all in all I'm happy even if I end up on the new tax scheme. It's a long term keeper, so after the first 5 (or is it 6) years the tax will actually be cheaper!


----------



## blaird03

Just ordered mine today. Awaiting a build date and expected delivery before April 1st - i really do not want to get hit with the premium car tax nonsense. If the build date is i too close I will cancel the order.


----------



## Whaleblue

I understand that config (spec) will mean two different cars ordered (and booked with Audi) can vary build date significantly. Let us know what you hear.

BTW Can you cancel without losing your deposit?


----------



## blaird03

Whaleblue said:


> I understand that config (spec) will mean two different cars ordered (and booked with Audi) can vary build date significantly. Let us know what you hear.
> 
> BTW Can you cancel without losing your deposit?


I have signed no order as yet, so I would be expecting my deposit refunded - paid on CC to ensure further protection.


----------



## robes

Whaleblue said:


> Having put the final spec in on Saturday the build slot was booked with Audi. Today my dealer told me it's been allocated to week 12, so unless it moves significantly I won't be getting it in March after all. Oh well, a bit of a pain, but I got a great discount, so all in all I'm happy even if I end up on the new tax scheme. It's a long term keeper, so after the first 5 (or is it 6) years the tax will actually be cheaper!


If registered after April it will have cost £1640 more to have taxed it over the 1st 6 years. But, if the current and proposed rates were to stay constant, by year 43 the overall tax paid would be less!


----------



## blaird03

As stated above - TTS ordered yesterday.
Dealer just informed my of build week 2 - so be with me before April 1 as request.   
Order had a few options, including extended Express Red leather,


----------



## fahdriyami

My order was placed in late October and I've also been told I have to wait till mid-December to get a delivery date. They're estimating March as well but since I live in Oman I don't know if that includes the time it takes to ship the car here. I doubt they'll fly the car over and have no idea how long it takes by ship.

I have this terrible feeling that by time my car arrives a facelifted model will be released leaving me with intense regret. :lol:


----------



## Whaleblue

I've just managed to log in to MyAudi (was out of the country when I was sent the link and the website blocked access - very frustrating!).

All looks good, and the build start date is 6th March, hoping it comes forward two or three weeks though.

*A question* - I have specified the 20" Y-Spokes, which the order correctly shows. However it lists the tyre size as 245/35 19", which is obviously incorrect, but wondering if I need to chase it up. I know they can't put those tyres on those wheels (!) but just in case it messes my order?

Anyone else got a TTS with the 20" wheels? If so, what does it list the tyres as? Thanks.


----------



## blaird03

Is it myaudi or youraudi website to track your order ?


----------



## Whaleblue

blaird03 said:


> Is it myaudi or youraudi website to track your order ?


Sorry, yes, YourAudi.

It's telling me the service is temporarily unavailable at the moment.


----------



## Black Panther

90TJM said:


> Maybe Audi will stop the discounts/finance contributions and lower the RRP on cars around £40K.


The new VED 1st April is calculated on list price PLUS your options. I paid 38K but with options it was 45K, so if I had same after 1st April it would be the £500 per years 2 through to year 6.

I normally order 1st week of December for my new car each year, normally gets to the dealer mid February, so all you guys should be absolutely fine. 

Wise people getting your order in before hand, it is going to annoy a lot of people paying 500 quid a year road tax!!


----------



## PTHOM

Ordered my tt on 17/10 and have a build date week 48 and estimated delivery of 5/1/17.
I cannot access YOUR AUDI as my server is BT which is not compatable.
Can anyone tell me if the 5/1 estimate is feasible?
Thanks


----------



## KevC

That sounds a bit quick to me, especially as it's across Christmas. My guess would be Feb but I might be wrong.

My 'order to delivery' has been 66 days (2 months 5 days).


----------



## Whaleblue

Whaleblue said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it myaudi or youraudi website to track your order ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, yes, YourAudi.
> 
> It's telling me the service is temporarily unavailable at the moment.
Click to expand...

Still getting the service is temporarily unavailable message when I try to log in. Is it just me?


----------



## vagman

I ordered my Ara TTS 24th October and have a build date of w/c 5/12.


----------



## vagman

Whaleblue said:


> Whaleblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it myaudi or youraudi website to track your order ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, yes, YourAudi.
> 
> It's telling me the service is temporarily unavailable at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still getting the service is temporarily unavailable message when I try to log in. Is it just me?
Click to expand...

I can't get in either :x


----------



## Whaleblue

YourAudi is back on-line. Anyone able to check what tyres are listed (separately from the wheel/tyre listing) for the 20" Ys?


----------



## Reasty

Whaleblue said:


> YourAudi is back on-line. Anyone able to check what tyres are listed (separately from the wheel/tyre listing) for the 20" Ys?


I had a look this afternoon,I have the 20" 5y titanium wheels specced,but it says 245-35-19 tyres so clearly a mistake.


----------



## Whaleblue

Thanks for looking Reasty.

However,...

Having had an initial build date of early March, with hope it might drift back a week or two for pre-April registration, a few days in the build date jumped out to May!

I spoke to the dealer (Basingstoke Audi, who were brilliant throughout) and explained that as the date had shifted so far from the expected delivery of 1st March (they'd even put the handover slot in the diary, and a May build meant a June/July delivery) that they'd be OK for me to cancel and receive a full refund. So that's what I've done.

I've really appreciated all the help I've received here, and wish all you TT owners the very best.

Thank you, and happy motoring!


----------



## Black Panther

Ordered mine 2 weeks ago, due 1st March. It does not take 5-6 months for a TTS factory order. They are special, but not that special lol

I have ordered 4 in the last 5 years, none took longer than 12 weeks.
Something not right with the information your dealer gave you, unless you live in the Outer Hebrides


----------



## 90TJM

If sales post April are hit hard then prices may fall.Its OK saying if you can afford a car over £40K you can afford the Tax.Well
I can but I refuse to pay it,so no £40K plus cars for me.


----------



## blaird03

+1


----------



## jhoneyman

Black Panther said:


> Ordered mine 2 weeks ago, due 1st March. It does not take 5-6 months for a TTS factory order. They are special, but not that special lol
> 
> I have ordered 4 in the last 5 years, none took longer than 12 weeks.
> Something not right with the information your dealer gave you, unless you live in the Outer Hebrides


Agreed -

When I was at Perth Audi they told me a factory ordered TTS would be 6-8 months!!!. they were trying to urge me to buy the one in the showroom.. Wrong colour, wheels etc.. for me. Ridiculous telling me 6-8 months (I am no ordinary Audi punter though)
Went to Edinburgh Audi and ordered one which should arrive February/March.


----------



## Black Panther

jhoneyman said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine 2 weeks ago, due 1st March. It does not take 5-6 months for a TTS factory order. They are special, but not that special lol
> 
> I have ordered 4 in the last 5 years, none took longer than 12 weeks.
> Something not right with the information your dealer gave you, unless you live in the Outer Hebrides
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed -
> 
> When I was at Perth Audi they told me a factory ordered TTS would be 6-8 months!!!. they were trying to urge me to buy the one in the showroom.. Wrong colour, wheels etc.. for me. Ridiculous telling me 6-8 months (I am no ordinary Audi punter though)
> Went to Edinburgh Audi and ordered one which should arrive February/March.
Click to expand...

Think the chap above who was told June delivery was mislead, for what ever reason, shame, as looks like he gave up on buying one. Case of shopping around with different dealers, not only to get the best deal but also a better delivery slot.

Dont know if I should ask you why your not a normal Audi punter though hhahaha


----------



## jhoneyman

i would say more of an Audi Enthusiast


----------



## blaird03

jhoneyman said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine 2 weeks ago, due 1st March. It does not take 5-6 months for a TTS factory order. They are special, but not that special lol
> 
> I have ordered 4 in the last 5 years, none took longer than 12 weeks.
> Something not right with the information your dealer gave you, unless you live in the Outer Hebrides
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed -
> 
> When I was at Perth Audi they told me a factory ordered TTS would be 6-8 months!!!. they were trying to urge me to buy the one in the showroom.. Wrong colour, wheels etc.. for me. Ridiculous telling me 6-8 months (I am no ordinary Audi punter though)
> Went to Edinburgh Audi and ordered one which should arrive February/March.
Click to expand...

I was told the same, around 6 months after negotiating the deal from Perth Audi. They didn't have one in the showroom then.
Ordered from Edinburgh instead.


----------



## aw159130

Black Panther said:


> Ordered mine 2 weeks ago, due 1st March. It does not take 5-6 months for a TTS factory order. They are special, but not that special lol
> 
> I have ordered 4 in the last 5 years, none took longer than 12 weeks.
> Something not right with the information your dealer gave you, unless you live in the Outer Hebrides


Whilst I would agree that a TTS should not take 5-6 months for a factory order, I would point out that my TTS *did* take 5-6 months for a factory order. I ordered early March and took delivery 1st September (just shy of 6 months). It was in the country a week or 2 earlier than I took delivery - no more than that.

The build date on yourAudi was at one point showing a date about 20 weeks after it was actually built as well.

So whilst your experience may have been positive, they can take that long. I don't live in the Outer Hebrides either. I'm less than 100 miles from Grimsby and 45 mins drive from at least 5 Audi dealers.


----------



## Black Panther

aw159130 said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine 2 weeks ago, due 1st March. It does not take 5-6 months for a TTS factory order. They are special, but not that special lol
> 
> I have ordered 4 in the last 5 years, none took longer than 12 weeks.
> Something not right with the information your dealer gave you, unless you live in the Outer Hebrides
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst I would agree that a TTS should not take 5-6 months for a factory order, I would point out that my TTS *did* take 5-6 months for a factory order. I ordered early March and took delivery 1st September (just shy of 6 months). It was in the country a week or 2 earlier than I took delivery - no more than that.
> 
> The build date on yourAudi was at one point showing a date about 20 weeks after it was actually built as well.
> 
> So whilst your experience may have been positive, they can take that long. I don't live in the Outer Hebrides either. I'm less than 100 miles from Grimsby and 45 mins drive from at least 5 Audi dealers.
Click to expand...

Well after a 6 month wait, I hope it was worth it 

I would be livid waiting that long and glad my experiences have been good so far, although have been delivered a damaged car before, sent it right back and had to wait another 3 months for a new one!!

In general, it pays to shop around, especially now we can buy from any dealer in the UK and have them delivered. But if a dealer says longer than 12 weeks for a new TT, go to another dealer as their model allocation could be better.


----------



## aw159130

I was originally quoted 12 to 13 weeks when they took the order. It didn't become clear that it was going to be much longer until several weeks into the order.

As it happens they provided me with a free car for two months so I was looked after. The free car turned out to be an A5 Cabriolet from the dealer for a month and then a TT roadster for a month from Audi themselves so I didn't feel hard done by!


----------



## Black Panther

aw159130 said:


> I was originally quoted 12 to 13 weeks when they took the order. It didn't become clear that it was going to be much longer until several weeks into the order.
> 
> As it happens they provided me with a free car for two months so I was looked after. The free car turned out to be an A5 Cabriolet from the dealer for a month and then a TT roadster for a month from Audi themselves so I didn't feel hard done by!


Cool and hope you got some free fuel too 

Enjoy your new car.

#Checked with my dealer this Monday morning, ordered 2nd December, confirmed build week 4, so bang on schedule for 1st March delivery.


----------



## Reasty

Black Panther said:


> aw159130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally quoted 12 to 13 weeks when they took the order. It didn't become clear that it was going to be much longer until several weeks into the order.
> 
> As it happens they provided me with a free car for two months so I was looked after. The free car turned out to be an A5 Cabriolet from the dealer for a month and then a TT roadster for a month from Audi themselves so I didn't feel hard done by!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool and hope you got some free fuel too
> 
> Enjoy your new car.
> 
> #Checked with my dealer this Monday morning, ordered 2nd December, confirmed build week 4, so bang on schedule for 1st March delivery.
Click to expand...

This proves there is no real schedule,I ordered mine on 1st November and mines build week 3 and currently
reading in preparation on your Audi,black panther is build week 4 and ordered a month after me.


----------



## ZephyR2

Don't forget certain trims, colour choices and options can delay production as stated in the brochure.


----------



## Black Panther

As long as I get it before *1st April *Im happy 

Otherwise they can keep it!!


----------



## spooky_gnome

Afternoon all... Been lurking for a while and thought I better register and say hi.

I have ordered an Ara Blue TTS 8) Order date was 09/12/16 and the build date is showing as 27 Feb 2017.

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## robes

Thanks for all the replies. I'm still waiting for a build week (ordered beginning of October), but it looks like I should still be OK if people are still able to order in December for a pre-April delivery!

Is anyone that has ordered a TTS for March not going for Ara blue!?!?! :lol:


----------



## Black Panther

lol got to be a wind up!


----------



## blaird03

robes said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'm still waiting for a build week (ordered beginning of October), but it looks like I should still be OK if people are still able to order in December for a pre-April delivery!
> 
> Is anyone that has ordered a TTS for March not going for Ara blue!?!?! :lol:


I ordered Daytona 

Which dealer did you use ?
I was given a build date 2 days after placing the order (16 Nov - Build date week 2).


----------



## spooky_gnome

blaird03 said:


> robes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. I'm still waiting for a build week (ordered beginning of October), but it looks like I should still be OK if people are still able to order in December for a pre-April delivery!
> 
> Is anyone that has ordered a TTS for March not going for Ara blue!?!?! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered Daytona
> 
> Which dealer did you use ?
> I was given a build date 2 days after placing the order (16 Nov - Build date week 2).
Click to expand...

Same here... build date and order number was provided within a few days so I could log on and track progress. Although I am week 9 (for 27th Feb) I am hoping that it will come forward a little, I think it's a bit tight for March to be fair but I'm quite relaxed about it.


----------



## Whaleblue

Just thought I'd clarify - the dates I quoted were as seen on YourAudi once the dealer had given me the tracking details. The date that first showed was tight for a pre-April registration, but we (dealer and I) were hopeful it'd come forward. Instead it went back by a few weeks, and I cancelled.

There are many things that will affect what date you get given - spec can, but I think in my case the dealer had not actually lodged my build with Audi while I was phaffing on final spec, so when mine was eventually actually booked through to Audi the original delivery date they'd said would be no problem (1st March) was lost.

Anyway, hope you all get yours before April!


----------



## blaird03

Sorry you cancelled. Did you get your deposit refunded ?


----------



## Whaleblue

blaird03 said:


> Sorry you cancelled. Did you get your deposit refunded ?


Yes, no complaints on the dealer's fairness there, refunded without any quibble.

I'm still looking forward to seeing some Nano Grey TTSs on the road. I think the colour is wonderful in the way it changes disproportionately under various lighting conditions (and seems to give of its best on an average British summer's day - i.e. overcast, but bright).


----------



## robes

Ordered mine from Crawley, and I've not changed the spec since placing the order... I'm still surprised that I don't have a built date yet, but to be fair they said I'd get it towards the end of the year (and we're not quite there yet)!


----------



## jhoneyman

robes said:


> Ordered mine from Crawley, and I've not changed the spec since placing the order... I'm still surprised that I don't have a built date yet, but to be fair they said I'd get it towards the end of the year (and we're not quite there yet)!


are you not tracking the car via your order number ?


----------



## watkins58

Ordered mine 10 November, a week later had order number through and is due to be built 06 feb 2017 hopefully march 1st delivery. I went with the Vegas yellow............


----------



## robes

jhoneyman said:


> are you not tracking the car via your order number ?


No! They've not given me an order number... :-/


----------



## spooky_gnome

robes said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you not tracking the car via your order number ?
> 
> 
> 
> No! They've not given me an order number... :-/
Click to expand...

Are you sure they have actually ordered it. I ordered mine on the 9th December, and got an order number within a few days. This was then followed up with an email from Audi UK directly on the 14th December... see as follows...

"Dear Robert,

An exciting journey is about to begin.

We can confirm that our factory has received the order for your new Audi TT Coupé.

You can track every key stage of your new car's journey, using the yourAudi portal. Simply enter your order number xxxxxxxx and you can follow your car's progress from assembly to delivery.

In the meantime, keep an eye on your inbox for updates from the factory.

On behalf of everyone here at Audi UK and Cheltenham Audi, congratulations. And many thanks for choosing us. "


----------



## TerryCTR

I find out tommorrow if my order is likely to go through and complete before the 1st April - fingers crossed!


----------



## KevC

spooky_gnome said:


> robes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you not tracking the car via your order number ?
> 
> 
> 
> No! They've not given me an order number... :-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure they have actually ordered it. I ordered mine on the 9th December, and got an order number within a few days. This was then followed up with an email from Audi UK directly on the 14th December... see as follows...
> 
> "Dear Robert,
> 
> An exciting journey is about to begin.
> 
> We can confirm that our factory has received the order for your new Audi TT Coupé.
> 
> You can track every key stage of your new car's journey, using the yourAudi portal. Simply enter your order number xxxxxxxx and you can follow your car's progress from assembly to delivery.
> 
> .......
Click to expand...

+1
Same here.
Ordered Sept 16th, got the email from Audi with the order number on the 26th.
If you haven't heard by now you need to find out what's going on or you might miss the April deadline.


----------



## robes

Thanks for the replies! I've given a deposit and signed an order form... will chase them!!


----------



## robes

Phew. I now have an order number and build week 3! I'm now tracking on your audi, but I can't see where to find out the build week - it just says 'we are preparing to build your order'.

Exciting times. Just need to get the carport finished in time...


----------



## KevC

It just tends to tell you the proposed build date (week beginning). You can calculate the week from that date. Week 3 is w/b Jan 16th.

Should be no problem getting that for March. If they stick to it, it'll physically be built by the end of that week, then it's the long wait for it to get here which can take a couple of weeks at least. It'll probably land the UK mid Feb.


----------



## TerryCTR

My order has just been confirmed for build week 6 and I'm told it should be ready mid march


----------



## jhoneyman

TerryCTR said:


> My order has just been confirmed for build week 6 and I'm told it should be ready mid march


Where do you find out which build week it is?

thanks


----------



## TerryCTR

The dealer told me mate


----------



## jhoneyman

TerryCTR said:


> The dealer told me mate


When i log into the Audi site /tracker it states:-

"Your TTS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 13th March 2017."


----------



## Shug750S

Sometimes new technology doesn't help, as lots of posts on here and other threads worrying where / when etc. Is it on the boat / train / whatever

Appreciate this one is based in the tax hike, but could you not specify delivery prior to x date? Or go elsewhere no try and find a dealer with better build slots?

At least pretechnology you just ordered the car and the dealer gave you an expected delivery and then called you a week before to confirm.


----------



## spooky_gnome

When you are logged onto the YourAudi tracker, open a new tab on your browser and browse to the following...



Code:


https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/23456789

but replace the number at the end with your own order number. It should display a whole heap of text.

Search the text for (use the browsers find function) for the word "build" and it will highlight the following...



Code:


"buildWeek":"201709","firstDayOfBuildWeek":"2017-02-27T00:00:00+0000"

If you want to make this all look a bit more pretty, open up another browser tab, and go to the following page...



Code:


http://jsonviewer.stack.hu

Copy and paste all that text from the other page and paste it in here. Then hit the "viewer' tab at the top of the webpage, this will display everything better and is easier to navigate.


----------



## jhoneyman

spooky_gnome said:


> When you are logged onto the YourAudi tracker, open a new tab on your browser and browse to the following...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/23456789
> 
> but replace the number at the end with your own order number. It should display a whole heap of text.
> 
> Search the text for (use the browsers find function) for the word "build" and it will highlight the following...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "buildWeek":"201709","firstDayOfBuildWeek":"2017-02-27T00:00:00+0000"
> 
> If you want to make this all look a bit more pretty, open up another browser tab, and go to the following page...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://jsonviewer.stack.hu
> 
> Copy and paste all that text from the other page and paste it in here. Then hit the "viewer' tab at the top of the webpage, this will display everything better and is easier to navigate.


Genius ! 
I am build week 11


----------



## blaird03

https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraudi.html

Is easier ??


----------



## TerryCTR

Shug750S said:


> Appreciate this one is based in the tax hike, but could you not specify delivery prior to x date?


If only it was that easy and you could select when you wanted it to arrive!


----------



## KevC

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dealer told me mate
> 
> 
> 
> When i log into the Audi site /tracker it states:-
> 
> "Your TTS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 13th March 2017."
Click to expand...

That seems very late unless you asked for it then.
Most should be built within a few weeks of the order, not a few months.


----------



## Reasty

Ordered mine 1st of November and I'm build week3 so 16th of Jan,my TTS is leased so I have an estimated delivery to dealer date from the lease company of 6th of Feb although they do state this is estimated.


----------



## jhoneyman

KevC said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dealer told me mate
> 
> 
> 
> When i log into the Audi site /tracker it states:-
> 
> "Your TTS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 13th March 2017."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That seems very late unless you asked for it then.
> Most should be built within a few weeks of the order, not a few months.
Click to expand...

The whole point of me rushing through an order was for a pre April delivery. Not looking likely now with this date.
Phonecall to the dealer tomorrow it seems.


----------



## TerryCTR

I'm putting it down to being a Black Edition? I am just hoping the dealer wasn't spinning me a line and mines is ok for mid March delivery I can't see the order on the Audi site to check build week 6 is correct


----------



## robes

spooky_gnome said:


> When you are logged onto the YourAudi tracker, open a new tab on your browser and browse to the following...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/23456789
> 
> but replace the number at the end with your own order number. It should display a whole heap of text.
> 
> Search the text for (use the browsers find function) for the word "build" and it will highlight the following...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "buildWeek":"201709","firstDayOfBuildWeek":"2017-02-27T00:00:00+0000"
> 
> If you want to make this all look a bit more pretty, open up another browser tab, and go to the following page...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://jsonviewer.stack.hu
> 
> Copy and paste all that text from the other page and paste it in here. Then hit the "viewer' tab at the top of the webpage, this will display everything better and is easier to navigate.


Thanks for this!


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> I'm putting it down to being a Black Edition? I am just hoping the dealer wasn't spinning me a line and mines is ok for mid March delivery I can't see the order on the Audi site to check build week 6 is correct


This would make sense as mine is also a black edition and from order to anticipated delivery at dealer is currently just over 3 months,I would say the large majority are not black edition so they probably put aside certain weeks to make the black editions before reverting back to the normal process,saying that tho the only real difference is the grill and the mirrors and the wheels if you have gone for the 20's that are exclusive to the black edition,which I have.


----------



## TerryCTR

Yeah it does seem a little unlikely that being a black edition slows production significantly. I am a little worried now as we have ordered from the same dealership


----------



## jhoneyman

Reasty said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting it down to being a Black Edition? I am just hoping the dealer wasn't spinning me a line and mines is ok for mid March delivery I can't see the order on the Audi site to check build week 6 is correct
> 
> 
> 
> This would make sense as mine is also a black edition and from order to anticipated delivery at dealer is currently just over 3 months,I would say the large majority are not black edition so they probably put aside certain weeks to make the black editions before reverting back to the normal process,saying that tho the only real difference is the grill and the mirrors and the wheels if you have gone for the 20's that are exclusive to the black edition,which I have.
Click to expand...

I too have opted for the 20's


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Is there room for another one on this thread?!

I've just placed an order for a TTS Roadster in Ara Blue after being offered a very good deal from my local dealer, on the proviso that delivery would be between the 1st-31st March to get the 17 plate and before the new tax rise.

I was originally told that the build date was in May but after a good deal of work, the dealer has managed to grab a week 8 build slot from another dealer so he's confident that it will be delivered in time.

Fingers crossed and let the wait commence!


----------



## TerryCTR

Going on my own I believe build week 8 should see the car delivered by the end of March - fingers crossed for no delays


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Yes, they think it will be late March so I guess any delays could be an issue....

They know I won't take it if it's delayed into April and are fine with this. I finalised the order on the 23rd December after weeks of negotiations so I knew it was going to be tight!


----------



## TerryCTR

There is always the chance it's brought forward which would be nice as the wait is killing me already!

I'm the same I will only take the car if it gets here before the 1st April and I didn't place the order until late December but I'm assured it will be fine


----------



## jhoneyman

My order has now been brought forward 3 separate times (no dealer intervention )
My theory being ... when you amend an order it essentially resets your build number/week.

So feel free to keep amending


----------



## TerryCTR

jhoneyman said:


> My order has now been brought forward 3 separate times (no dealer intervention )
> My theory being ... when you amend an order it essentially resets your build number/week.
> 
> So feel free to keep amending


  yeah I'm hoping for that too


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> There is always the chance it's brought forward which would be nice as the wait is killing me already!
> 
> I'm the same I will only take the car if it gets here before the 1st April and I didn't place the order until late December but I'm assured it will be fine


We are so nearly there mate! Only another 2 weeks to go before my TTS roadster enters the production line,its come forward 2 weeks already since I ordered so if they wanna start building it on Monday I'm fine with that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

nice, mines hasn't moved as of yet but I'm more than happy for the build to kick off today.

March will be here in no time but it's still a killer having to wait when I have zero patience


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> nice, mines hasn't moved as of yet but I'm more than happy for the build to kick off today.
> 
> March will be here in no time but it's still a killer having to wait when I have zero patience


I hear ya!,I check your Audi at least 3 times a day :lol: :roll:


----------



## mustremembermylogin

My youraudi isn't working yet which is annoying!

I'm wondering if it's because the build slot was from another dealer and/or was only confirmed on the 28th December...

How long does it take for the order to appear on the site?


----------



## Reasty

mustremembermylogin said:


> My youraudi isn't working yet which is annoying!
> 
> I'm wondering if it's because the build slot was from another dealer and/or was only confirmed on the 28th December...
> 
> How long does it take for the order to appear on the site?


Once your order has been sent to Audi and your build date confirmed by them it should appear on the site,don't forget we are still in the xmas holiday period so everything is running slow or not running at all I'd imagine,just give it some time and it'll be there. 8)


----------



## TerryCTR

It was about 5 days before mines actually showed but as Reasty mentioned the x-mas period will likely slow things down a little. I expect yours will be up and running towards the end of next week


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Cheers for that - I guess patience is not a virtue I possess!


----------



## steamcake

I ordered mine oct 11th (ages ago so might not really apply anymore) but it went into build first week of November and was avaliable for delivery first week of December. It's a TTS Daytona with a few extras nothing out of the ordinary. I just can't take it til march (I was originally told it was going to be March til it arrived) because my current car term isn't up and I can't really afford both so it's in storage!

I think Audi will be pushing out these +£40k cars like mad to beat the April deadline so all you guys will hopefully be fine fingers crossed for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR

That would be torture knowing it's here but not being able to take delivery, I guess it will at least be on a 17 plate when the time comes then


----------



## steamcake

TerryCTR said:


> That would be torture knowing it's here but not being able to take delivery, I guess it will at least be on a 17 plate when the time comes then


That was the idea, I think they said end of Feb an I remember saying well I may as well wait for March for the 17 plate so we agreed that date and I aligned everything else to it. Grrrrrr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reasty

steamcake said:


> I ordered mine oct 11th (ages ago so might not really apply anymore) but it went into build first week of November and was avaliable for delivery first week of December. It's a TTS Daytona with a few extras nothing out of the ordinary. I just can't take it til march (I was originally told it was going to be March til it arrived) because my current car term isn't up and I can't really afford both so it's in storage!
> 
> I think Audi will be pushing out these +£40k cars like mad to beat the April deadline so all you guys will hopefully be fine fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THis would literally kill me knowing it was waiting for collection,I don't think I'd be able to wait...in fact I know I wouldn't,I salute yo sir. :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman

Thats my one been moved another week forward.
Originally 27th March and now after 4 separate movements 27th February


----------



## spooky_gnome

jhoneyman said:


> Thats my one been moved another week forward.
> Originally 27th March and now after 4 separate movements 27th February


Same build date as mine. I ordered mine 9th December and hasnt moved yet. Will be tight for the April cutoff but hopefully it will shift a week.


----------



## daddow

From memory my 2+ 3.2 TT Roadsters a few years back had a £408 road fund price that was why I went over to diesel now back to TTS.


----------



## TerryCTR

jhoneyman said:


> Thats my one been moved another week forward.
> Originally 27th March and now after 4 separate movements 27th February


Dammit- mines is sticking firm it doesn't look like they are going to move it from build week 6


----------



## blaird03

I checked my order last week - and was still with original build week 2 ( Jan 9 ).
Checked today and now car is in assembly - so looks like brought forward by 2 weeks.


----------



## robes

Well i checked mine a few days ago and it was still build week 3. Just checked it now and it's rolled off the production line and in quality control!!


----------



## TerryCTR

[smiley=bigcry.gif] good news for both of you


----------



## mustremembermylogin

I've now got access to Youraudi.

It's gone from 20th Feb to 6th March overnight...

It all seems a bit random with some being brought forward whilst others are being put back!

It's cutting it fine to be with me before the 1st April :?


----------



## Reasty

All this talk has just made me check mine,when I checked yesterday it was still in preparation with a build date of 16th Jan,now it says in quality control!!!!!!!   it must of been built in December but only just updated today after the xmas break.


----------



## TerryCTR

Reasty said:


> All this talk has just made me check mine,when I checked yesterday it was still in preparation with a build date of 16th Jan,now it says in quality control!!!!!!!   it must of been built in December but only just updated today after the xmas break.


  result


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk has just made me check mine,when I checked yesterday it was still in preparation with a build date of 16th Jan,now it says in quality control!!!!!!!   it must of been built in December but only just updated today after the xmas break.
> 
> 
> 
> result
Click to expand...

It seems week 3 cars have come forward so surely this will have a knock on effect and yours will come forward aswell Terry fingers crossed.


----------



## TerryCTR

That's what I'm hoping although the sensible thing will be hold off collecting to March all the same for the new 17 plate


----------



## Reasty

For anyone who checked the your Audi website yesterday,check it again today,mine went from in preparation on Saturday with a Jan 16th week 3 start date to in quality control yesterday and now back to in preparation today so there must of been a computer error yesterday,talk about a mix of emotions :x :?


----------



## robes

Mine is back to preparation again too!!!! Looks like it might have been a New Year glitch!!!


----------



## Reasty

robes said:


> Mine is back to preparation again too!!!! Looks like it might have been a New Year glitch!!!


Seems ingolstadt where having a new year joke with us week 3's,bit of a shame as I've now watched all the progress videos as I'm sure you have.


----------



## blaird03

Same here....
Would you want to 'use' a driverless car if the manufacturer can't even automate the build process correctly - I know my answer 
Back to build week 2, let's see what happens next week.


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> Same here....
> Would you want to 'use' a driverless car if the manufacturer can't even automate tghe build process correctly - I know my answer
> Back to build week 2, let's see what happens next week.


Fingers crossed,lets us know


----------



## blaird03

Today, moved from Expected Build commencing Jan 9 - to In Panel shop - lets hope those robot's had a good festive period


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> Today, moved from Expected Build commencing Jan 9 - to In Panel shop - lets hope those robot's had a good festive period


Good news,don't forget tomorrow is a bank holiday in Germany so it may not move again now till Monday,I'm still week 3 in preparation after the new year false alarm god I hope it starts Monday a week early I just want the darn thing now :lol:


----------



## fahdriyami

When I ordered mine in late October I was told to expect a March delivery, but today the dealer called to inform me that the car will be arriving on Jan 15 and I'll be able to take it home on the 20th.

Not that I'm complaining but I was mentally prepared for March. The dealer should have just let me know about it on the 20th. That would have made my day ten times.


----------



## TerryCTR

Excellent news for you! Given your location I assume your not worrying about the new reg appearing on the 1st March so won't have to wait until then to collect


----------



## jhoneyman

My build just jumped from Feb 27th to March 27th


----------



## mustremembermylogin

jhoneyman said:


> My build just jumped from Feb 27th to March 27th


Just checked mine and its gone from the 6th March to February 27th. The original date was February 20th.

I'd love to know what causes these changes...


----------



## pcbbc

TTS Roadster ordered late October.
Updated from Build w/c 20 March to 6 March over the weekend.

So at least a chance now of registration before April.


----------



## KevC

pcbbc said:


> TTS Roadster ordered late October.
> Updated from Build w/c 20 March to 6 March over the weekend.
> 
> So at least a chance now of registration before April.


I think that's going to be very very lucky if you do. It takes 8-10 days from the start of the build to the end of QC. It can sit in the docks for several days at both ends too. Mine took 10 days between leaving the factory and being on the docks at Grimsby and then it can take another few days to get to central distribution and then to your dealer.

Fingers crossed for you but it's very tight to beat the tax change I think.


----------



## pcbbc

KevC said:


> Fingers crossed for you but it's very tight to beat the tax change I think.


I agree. As I said "at least a chance".
Verbal agreement with dealer as condition of ordering was for delivery before April for this very reason.
Annoyingly for a short while last year build week was showing as mid-February (haven't changed spec).


----------



## KevC

Once the production has started you can get the VIN number from the 'youraudi' progress output. That might be enough for the dealer to register it if it's got to the UK but not to them yet. Might be worth asking them if they can do that.


----------



## pcbbc

KevC said:


> Once the production has started you can get the VIN number from the 'youraudi' progress output. That might be enough for the dealer to register it if it's got to the UK but not to them yet.


Would be nice, but have already been told car must be at dealers to be registered.


----------



## brittan

pcbbc said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the production has started you can get the VIN number from the 'youraudi' progress output. That might be enough for the dealer to register it if it's got to the UK but not to them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice, but have already been told car must be at dealers to be registered.
Click to expand...

I was told that the car had to be on UK soil. That could mean it could be registered as soon as it gets off the boat.
May be worth a call to DVLA.


----------



## 90TJM

I do wonder how the new Tax will be enforced as the basic price on cars such as a TTS is below £40K,will it be up to the Dealer to tell the DVLA what extras are fitted? You could buy a basic model and get extras fitted at a later date.


----------



## pcbbc

brittan said:


> I was told that the car had to be on UK soil. That could mean it could be registered as soon as it gets off the boat.
> May be worth a call to DVLA.


Thanks - Useful to know if things get tight.


----------



## ZephyR2

Pretty sure you register it once you have the VIN and it's in UK. 
Sticky bit is that if the dealer registers it and you back out he's got a car that's going to be worth less being pre-registered. So they may want you to pay something upfront as a surety.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## TerryCTR

I had one of my cars registered/tax' a couple of days before the car arrived with the dealer as they wanted to make the numbers for the quarter and have a nice bonus for Xmas


----------



## spooky_gnome

My build has come forward from 27th Feb to 13th Feb... looks good for getting it delivered before April. Phew!!


----------



## Reasty

spooky_gnome said:


> My build has come forward from 27th Feb to 13th Feb... looks good for getting it delivered before April. Phew!!


Good news!! 8)


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> Today, moved from Expected Build commencing Jan 9 - to In Panel shop - lets hope those robot's had a good festive period


How's the build going where Is the car now?,now has it moved much since Thursday lastweek?


----------



## blaird03

Reasty said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, moved from Expected Build commencing Jan 9 - to In Panel shop - lets hope those robot's had a good festive period
> 
> 
> 
> How's the build going where Is the car now?,now has it moved much since Thursday lastweek?
Click to expand...

Took 4 days to get though Panel Shop/Paint Shop/Assembly
Last status, Quality Control - Jan 9

I would expect it the get to the dealers around 2nd week in Feb


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, moved from Expected Build commencing Jan 9 - to In Panel shop - lets hope those robot's had a good festive period
> 
> 
> 
> How's the build going where Is the car now?,now has it moved much since Thursday lastweek?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Took 4 days to get though Panel Shop/Paint Shop/Assembly
> Last status, Quality Control - Jan 9
> 
> I would expect it the get to the dealers around 2nd week in Feb
Click to expand...

If mine runs the same course yours has it should go to the panel shop tomorrow as I'm a week behind you build date wise (due Monday 16th) that's not saying it will tho,keep updating as I'm interested in knowing how long it takes for you to actually pick the car up after it's left the factory.


----------



## jhoneyman

Thats mines just jumped to February 6th... Massive swings for my build..
I am hoping there are no more changes for mines


----------



## TerryCTR

jhoneyman said:


> Thats mines just jumped to February 6th... Massive swings for my build..
> I am hoping there are no more changes for mines


Mines has sat there since day 1 so I don't expect yours would move forward anymore now


----------



## Reasty

Mines Started production this morning,now in the panel shop


----------



## blaird03

blaird03 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, moved from Expected Build commencing Jan 9 - to In Panel shop - lets hope those robot's had a good festive period
> 
> 
> 
> How's the build going where Is the car now?,now has it moved much since Thursday lastweek?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Took 4 days to get though Panel Shop/Paint Shop/Assembly
> Last status, Quality Control - Jan 9
> 
> I would expect it the get to the dealers around 2nd week in Feb
Click to expand...

Status is now 'In transit' as of today.
Does anyone know where the TTS is built, I thought all TT's were built in Gyor Hungary ?


----------



## pcbbc

blaird03 said:


> Does anyone know where the TTS is built, I thought all TT's were built in Gyor Hungary ?


I beleive (please correct me if I am wrong):
Mk1 (8N) and Mk2 (8J): Chassis built at Ingolstadt, then sent by train to Gyor for final assembly
Mk3 (8S): Built entirely at Gyor


----------



## Reasty

As far as I'm aware it's built in ingolstadt in Germany which is the second largest car factory in Europe,I say this because my first video on your Audi said "welcome to ingolstadt where your Audi will come to life" my TTS is in assembly as of this morning so should be in QA either tomorrow or Monday so I'm think it'll leave the factory next Friday! Man am I excited now!!


----------



## pcbbc

Reasty said:


> first video on your Audi said "welcome to ingolstadt where your Audi will come to life" my TTS is in assembly as of this morning so should be in QA either tomorrow or Monday so I'm think it'll leave the factory next Friday! Man am I excited now!!


I've seen that also, but fairly sure that's not the case.
Wikipedia and Audi's own website say different.
Edit: And also here.

Great news for you. Wishing mine will still come forward a few weeks. Ditto on the excitement.


----------



## blaird03

"welcome to ingolstadt where your Audi will come to life" -- Audi marketing department working overtime


----------



## TerryCTR

Blaird are you planning to wait until March to collect and have it registered with the latest plates?


----------



## blaird03

TerryCTR said:


> Blaird are you planning to wait until March to collect and have it registered with the latest plates?


Yes - and also to reduce balance on current TT = no negative equity, or extra cash ,depending if I sell or trade-in.


----------



## ZephyR2

blaird03 said:


> "welcome to ingolstadt where your Audi will come to life" -- Audi marketing department working overtime


"Coming to life" may be no more than someone in an office in Ingolstadt pressing a button on a computer telling Gyor to start building it.


----------



## Reasty

ZephyR2 said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "welcome to ingolstadt where your Audi will come to life" -- Audi marketing department working overtime
> 
> 
> 
> "Coming to life" may be no more than someone in an office in Ingolstadt pressing a button on a computer telling Gyor to start building it.
Click to expand...

This may be the case but it's still exciting


----------



## Reasty

Blaird03 is yours still saying "in transit" or has it arrived?


----------



## blaird03

Reasty said:


> Blaird03 is yours still saying "in transit" or has it arrived?


Still crossing Europe I assume. Doubt the status will change by end of Jan.
Have you had an update ?


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blaird03 is yours still saying "in transit" or has it arrived?
> 
> 
> 
> Still crossing Europe I assume. Doubt the status will change by end of Jan.
> Have you had an update ?
Click to expand...

Mines been in quality control since Monday so I'm thinking it will probably leave the factory either tomorrow or Friday,not the best weather in Europe at the moment either so I'm thinking it'll probably arrive mid February,hopefully sooner tho fingers crossed.


----------



## Reasty

As of this morning my TTS roasdster has left the factory and is on its way to the port to be loaded onto the boat for its journey to the uk,There is a map of its route to the uk which clearly shows a red dot in ingolstadt so im guessing this must mean the TTS is acctually made in germany or atleast mine was.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Reasty said:


> As of this morning my TTS roasdster has left the factory and is on its way to the port to be loaded onto the boat for its journey to the uk,There is a map of its route to the uk which clearly shows a red dot in ingolstadt so im guessing this must mean the TTS is acctually made in germany or atleast mine was.


Exciting! Mines still showing a start date of the 27th February...

How long has the process taken so far?


----------



## Reasty

mustremembermylogin said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of this morning my TTS roasdster has left the factory and is on its way to the port to be loaded onto the boat for its journey to the uk,There is a map of its route to the uk which clearly shows a red dot in ingolstadt so im guessing this must mean the TTS is acctually made in germany or atleast mine was.
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting! Mines still showing a start date of the 27th February...
> 
> How long has the process taken so far?
Click to expand...

Once it acctually joined the production line,it has taken 8 days from start of build to leaving the factory,i ordered my TTS at the end of october.


----------



## blaird03

Reasty said:


> As of this morning my TTS roasdster has left the factory and is on its way to the port to be loaded onto the boat for its journey to the uk,There is a map of its route to the uk which clearly shows a red dot in ingolstadt so im guessing this must mean the TTS is acctually made in germany or atleast mine was.


I think that red route is for presentation purposes only as it goes no where near Hungary


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of this morning my TTS roasdster has left the factory and is on its way to the port to be loaded onto the boat for its journey to the uk,There is a map of its route to the uk which clearly shows a red dot in ingolstadt so im guessing this must mean the TTS is acctually made in germany or atleast mine was.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that red route is for presentation purposes only as it goes no where near Hungary
Click to expand...

Yes your probably right.


----------



## steamcake

Mine took around 2 weeks to go from leaving the factory to in the UK then another week to get to the dealers and they said I could have it within a week of that. So if it says it's left today you should have it second/third week of Feb ish going by what I've seen from others and my own experience. Was a TTS, took 2 weeks to go through factory too so 6 weeks in all give or take a few days from build date to avaliable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie_H

I ordered mine on the 6th December and I'm collecting on the 1st of March, it's currently in the panel shop!


----------



## TerryCTR

I ordered on the 12th Dec and it's not due to start build until the 6th Feb


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> I ordered on the 12th Dec and it's not due to start build until the 6th Feb


That's only 2 weeks away,it will fly by :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR

Reasty said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered on the 12th Dec and it's not due to start build until the 6th Feb
> 
> 
> 
> That's only 2 weeks away,it will fly by :wink:
Click to expand...

I hope so mate it's really starting to drag having no car in the interim


----------



## steamcake

TerryCTR said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered on the 12th Dec and it's not due to start build until the 6th Feb
> 
> 
> 
> That's only 2 weeks away,it will fly by :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so mate it's really starting to drag having no car in the interim
Click to expand...

I'm the same, I sold my mk2 TTS on Christmas Eve, without a car since and the worst thing about my situation is my car arrived at the dealers before Christmas, I just can't really justify taking it until our agreed delivery date of 1st march... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR

I would struggle to leave that there until March if I'm honest but at least you can go and visit it evey so often


----------



## Reasty

I'd of self combusted by now if I knew it was just sat there waiting to be picked up [smiley=bomb.gif] :lol:


----------



## Reacher17

Hello all.....

Newbie chiming in.....I ordered mine on 5th December with a March delivery, due to begin building 6th Feb....it's not long but feels like an eternity waiting for the tracker to move onto prep :x 
However, patience has its rewards I'm told....so my reward is a 1.8 TFSI S Line Roadster in Daytona Grey, with a few bells and whistles but not gone mad. Was time to refine the current car, Mini Cooper S Roadster, but I shall miss the Mini .

Great reading about everyone's new cars moving along from order to delivery, wish I could wake up tomorrow and it's March 1st, wishful thinking 

Linz.


----------



## Omychron

Reacher17 said:


> Hello all.....
> 
> Newbie chiming in.....I ordered mine on 5th December with a March delivery, due to begin building 6th Feb....it's not long but feels like an eternity waiting for the tracker to move onto prep :x
> However, patience has its rewards I'm told....so my reward is a 1.8 TFSI S Line Roadster in Daytona Grey, with a few bells and whistles but not gone mad. Was time to refine the current car, Mini Cooper S Roadster, but I shall miss the Mini .
> 
> Great reading about everyone's new cars moving along from order to delivery, wish I could wake up tomorrow and it's March 1st, wishful thinking
> 
> Linz.


Welcome! 
March 1st isn't too far away, you'll be enjoying your new car soon!  
Nice pick on the color, I personally think it's one of the best for the TT.


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> Hello all.....
> 
> Newbie chiming in.....I ordered mine on 5th December with a March delivery, due to begin building 6th Feb....it's not long but feels like an eternity waiting for the tracker to move onto prep :x
> However, patience has its rewards I'm told....so my reward is a 1.8 TFSI S Line Roadster in Daytona Grey, with a few bells and whistles but not gone mad. Was time to refine the current car, Mini Cooper S Roadster, but I shall miss the Mini .
> 
> Great reading about everyone's new cars moving along from order to delivery, wish I could wake up tomorrow and it's March 1st, wishful thinking
> 
> Linz.


Welcome to the forum,uve got the bug now so will be checking your Audi everyday :lol: it does take a while for the tracker to move to prep and then it stays there for a while,mine stayed there for over a month but once it moved to the body shop the car was built and left the factory In a matter of 8 days,now the long wait for it to get here,great choice of colours also one of my favourite although I went for nano,but Daytona would of been my second choice.


----------



## spooky_gnome

So I ordered mine on 9th December, YourAudi says it's build date will be 13th Feb... trouble is, a lot of people say that their car goes to 'In Preparation' for about a month beforehand... should I be concerned my car will slip back, or is this normal?


----------



## Reasty

spooky_gnome said:


> So I ordered mine on 9th December, YourAudi says it's build date will be 13th Feb... trouble is, a lot of people say that their car goes to 'In Preparation' for about a month beforehand... should I be concerned my car will slip back, or is this normal?


Nothing is guaranteed but it's more likely to move forward rather than back,my build date was 16th Jan but it actually Started being built on 12th of Jan and was finished in a matter of days,I'd say ull definitely be ok for the April deadline.


----------



## Reasty

Has anyone else been having trouble with the your audi website since the weekend?,it just seems to crash and the little picture of the car that moves to its current status does not load up,no biggy just wondered if everyones having this problem,its does this on my pc,mac,ipad and also my phone so i know its nothing my end.


----------



## blaird03

No problems here.

On boat - Emdem -> Grimsby 
Current location -


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> No problems here.
> 
> On boat - Emdem -> Grimsby
> Current location -


So yours should be in the UK by tomorrow then! Dunno what's going on then as mines just crashed and has been like that since Saturday,


----------



## TerryCTR

Working for me and I've moved to preparation now, still some way to go!


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> Working for me and I've moved to preparation now, still some way to go!


HMMMM i have no idea whats going on with mine then. :roll: i did however use the extension script and its at level 38 which means its at emden waiting for a boat.


----------



## TerryCTR

What's the extension script?


----------



## blaird03

Reasty said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working for me and I've moved to preparation now, still some way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMM i have no idea whats going on with mine then. :roll: i did however use the extension script and its at level 38 which means its at emden waiting for a boat.
Click to expand...

It is on it's way back after dropping mine off


----------



## blaird03

TerryCTR said:


> What's the extension script?


Log into youraudi as normal
Then in another browser tab go to - https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... UMBER_HERE
e.g -
https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... s/99999999
Then cut all and paste to http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/ - paste into to Text tab 
Then user the Viewer tab - to make it readable (well kind of)


----------



## TerryCTR

blaird03 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the extension script?
> 
> 
> 
> Log into youraudi as normal
> Then in another browser tab go to - https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... UMBER_HERE
> e.g -
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... s/99999999
> Then cut all and paste to http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/ - paste into to Text tab
> Then user the Viewer tab - to make it readable (well kind of)
Click to expand...

Thanks, I guess it's not much use to me at prep stage as it won't say much else


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working for me and I've moved to preparation now, still some way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMM i have no idea whats going on with mine then. :roll: i did however use the extension script and its at level 38 which means its at emden waiting for a boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is on it's way back after dropping mine off
Click to expand...

 :lol: that's is probably the boat mines waiting for to be honest,think it's called Wesser highway as that boat left Grimsby this afternoon on its way back to Emden to hopefully collect mine


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> What's the extension script?


It's possible to access the coding behind the info on 'your audi' website to get a bit more detail.

To access the coding behind the GUI you need to log on to Your Audi. The web address that looks like: 
'https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraudi.html#/yourAudi/dashboard/order/2xxxxxxx'

Then paste this into the address bar of the same window
With your 8 digit order number at the end so it should look like 'https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/2xxxxxxx'

If you open another window or tab it won't work.
If succesful you will see a page full of text. look at the first line. There should be an Order Status in there folllowed by a 2 digit number. This is the current status of your car. See below for what the different codes mean.

Order codes:

00 - Welcome
10 - Order Received
20 - Preperation
21 - Panel Shop
22 - Paint Shop
23 - Assembly
24 - Quality Control
30 - Your Audi has left Ingolstadt
38 - At Emden
39 - On the boat
40 - Ready for Transport to the dealer
60 - Left UK Port on the way to the dealer
70 - Arrived at dealer - Call to make your collection plans

Mines at code 38


----------



## pcbbc

pcbbc said:


> TTS Roadster ordered late October.
> Updated from Build w/c 20 March to 6 March over the weekend.
> 
> So at least a chance now of registration before April.


As of this morning:
Your TTS Roadster is expected to begin construction on 20th February 2017.
Looking much more hopeful of arriving in the U.K. for a March registration now.


----------



## Reasty

pcbbc said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTS Roadster ordered late October.
> Updated from Build w/c 20 March to 6 March over the weekend.
> 
> So at least a chance now of registration before April.
> 
> 
> 
> As of this morning:
> Your TTS Roadster is expected to begin construction on 20th February 2017.
> Looking much more hopeful of arriving in the U.K. for a March registration now.
Click to expand...

It may be even sooner than that,both mine and blaird03's started construction the Thursday before the start date and left the factory about 8 days later.


----------



## KevC

For reference, my build-to-dealer time was just short of 40 days so you should just about make it before the tax hike.


----------



## Reacher17

Good morning all,

Finally a move to the right, into Prep now and the build date changed from scheduled to confirmed start of 6th Feb......getting closer now! So should be bang on for March delivery, shame I've to get to Liverpool to get it, Glasgow Audi were nowhere near as competitive on price for what I wanted, so Liverpool got the order.
You guys must be getting really excited seeing progress en route to the UK....
Might try the extension script on laptop.....iPads don't like that much do they!!!? :lol:

Be time to tell Mini to come and get the Roadster soon....it's been great fun, but time to upgrade.

Linz


----------



## pcbbc

KevC said:


> For reference, my build-to-dealer time was just short of 40 days so you should just about make it before the tax hike.


Previous discussions on this thread were that it should be possible for dealer to register car via VIN number only (available on YourAudi apparently), as soon as it is off the boat and therefore physically in the country.
Therefore, if necessary, dealer delivery time (maybe around 7 days?) can be subtracted off your 40 days total.
So (fingers crossed), plenty of time for registration before April deadline.


----------



## Dromedary66

Another new order here.
I ordered my new TTS just a couple of weeks ago and I have a 27th February build date. I think the dealers managed to grab a pre-assigned slot. I could do with the car by end of March but I suspect it might be a bit touch and go.

I had a 2011 Mk II TFSI for 3 years and then defected to a BMW 4 series for the rear seat space but missed the thrill of the TT a lot and have bitten the bullet and gone for the TTS with Stronic and a few of the bells and whistles. I had a very quick test drive prior to ordering and its certainly quick but does the Mk III drive significantly better on the twisty bits than the Mk II?


----------



## daddow

Reacher17 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Finally a move to the right, into Prep now and the build date changed from scheduled to confirmed start of 6th Feb......getting closer now! So should be bang on for March delivery, shame I've to get to Liverpool to get it, Glasgow Audi were nowhere near as competitive on price for what I wanted, so Liverpool got the order.
> You guys must be getting really excited seeing progress en route to the UK....
> Might try the extension script on laptop.....iPads don't like that much do they!!!? :lol:
> 
> Be time to tell Mini to come and get the Roadster soon....it's been great fun, but time to upgrade.
> 
> Linz


The bonus is you will get the chance of a nice drive back in your new car.


----------



## pcbbc

Dromedary66 said:


> I ordered my new TTS just a couple of weeks ago and I have a 27th February build date. I think the dealers managed to grab a pre-assigned slot. I could do with the car by end of March but I suspect it might be a bit touch and go.


Yes, sounds like you got a pre-assigned slot. Initially my dealer was offering of one of them in an attempt to get the Sepang Blue which I ordered the day before Ara was announced at the start of November. :roll: But when it turned out that wasn't possible, and that the Ara looked an acceptable (perhaps better :wink: ) colour to me, it seems I went right to the back of the queue!

Still I did order on the understanding it would arrive before April - and I wasn't fused about waiting as long as I avoided the tax hike.

If indeed it is possible (as is claimed) I would alert your dealer to ensure he is prepared to register as soon as it arrives in the country (as opposed to at dealership) as I estimate an April registration will increase TCO over 5 years of around £1500. Less if you have a manual, as that is in a higher existing tax bracket.



> TTS with Stronic and a few of the bells and whistles.


Likewise. Roaster or Coupé? Coupé I might assume if you have back seat requirements.



> I had a very quick test drive prior to ordering and its certainly quick but does the Mk III drive significantly better on the twisty bits than the Mk II?


Sorry, can't answer that one. Haven't driven a MK3 yet. But I haven't seen any reviews that say it is worse!
Essentially a like for like upgrade from a Mk2 TTS Roadster for me. So I'm expecting a little better (and some nicer bells an whistles), but obviously not as step a change as from the Mk1 225 Coupé (which I still own also) to the Mk2 TTS.
If your old Mk2 TFSI didn't have the mag ride (I suspect not), I think you'll certainly notice the difference.

Regardless, good luck with your build week. When did it last change? It is still possible it may move closer, or start building early. I don;t think anyone wants to pay the tax man more than they have to, if it can at all be avoided!


----------



## TerryCTR

daddow said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all,
> 
> Finally a move to the right, into Prep now and the build date changed from scheduled to confirmed start of 6th Feb......getting closer now! So should be bang on for March delivery, shame I've to get to Liverpool to get it, Glasgow Audi were nowhere near as competitive on price for what I wanted, so Liverpool got the order.
> You guys must be getting really excited seeing progress en route to the UK....
> Might try the extension script on laptop.....iPads don't like that much do they!!!? :lol:
> 
> Be time to tell Mini to come and get the Roadster soon....it's been great fun, but time to upgrade.
> 
> Linz
> 
> 
> 
> The bonus is you will get the chance of a nice drive back in your new car.
Click to expand...

I agree a nice chance to run it in a little. Glasgow Audi are a waste of space, part of the same group as Edinburgh but hit out with the usual we can't discount and yet Edinburgh managed near on 20% for me :roll:


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all,
> 
> Finally a move to the right, into Prep now and the build date changed from scheduled to confirmed start of 6th Feb......getting closer now! So should be bang on for March delivery, shame I've to get to Liverpool to get it, Glasgow Audi were nowhere near as competitive on price for what I wanted, so Liverpool got the order.
> You guys must be getting really excited seeing progress en route to the UK....
> Might try the extension script on laptop.....iPads don't like that much do they!!!? :lol:
> 
> Be time to tell Mini to come and get the Roadster soon....it's been great fun, but time to upgrade.
> 
> Linz
> 
> 
> 
> The bonus is you will get the chance of a nice drive back in your new car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree a nice chance to run it in a little. Glasgow Audi are a waste of space, part of the same group as Edinburgh but hit out with the usual we can't discount and yet Edinburgh managed near on 20% for me :roll:
Click to expand...

Hopefully it will be a fine day to get the roof down....ok, now that is real optimism, but a big North Face and a big hat will be fine! I was fairly disgusted with Glasgow Audi, they gave me a price but tried to sweeten the deal if I signed on the day, with a service package! When I said I'd managed to get 18% off via carwow they basically scoffed at me and suggested I'd like to get my husband to double check that.... :evil: After a healthy dose of tongue soup, the penny dropped that they'd lost a sale and Liverpool got the order, however that paled into insignificance after our experience at Jaguar in Motherwell....whole other story!!!!
Pays to shop around, without a shadow of a doubt!

Linz.


----------



## Dromedary66

Thanks PCCB,
Yes mine's a coupe and no I didnt have magic dampers on the last one, just the lowered s-line suspension so looking forward to that.
My only frustration so far is that they have only fixed two of the three bugbears I had with the Mk II. The first and the one fixed was the appalling AMI system where I forked out a lot for an i-pod dock in the glove box yet it would only play via playlists, you couldn't see what was playing or up next and every time you restarted the car you had to go through the menus if you wanted it to shuffle. I was too tight to go for the nav system last time but I've thrown caution to the wind with this order.

My two other issues was that when you did want to put a little one in the back, the backrest release only released the back rest and didn't slide the seat forward at the same time so you had to lean in and manually move the seat forward which I think is still the case. The last one was that there was no water channel on the front screen so if you washed the windscreen with the window open you got soaked. The lack of rain channels on the roof had much the same effect. Again this seems to be the same. The other thing I have spotted when looking at the forum is that the windows appear to be still icing shut. I'd forgotten that which was a real pain, particularly as a smoker! My current BMW has frameless doors and I've never had the same problem so you would have thought Audi would have addressed this one by now.

I'm not moaning though and thoroughly looking forward to getting behind the wheel!


----------



## Reasty

KevC said:


> For reference, my build-to-dealer time was just short of 40 days so you should just about make it before the tax hike.


Although just be mindful that this isn't always the case,mines been 90 days so far since ordered and today it's still sat at Emden docks in Germany.


----------



## pcbbc

Reasty said:


> Although just be mindful that this isn't always the case,mines been 90 days so far since ordered and today it's still sat at Emden docks in Germany.


If you mean what you wrote *"since ordered"*, then that is not at all bad and I would be thinking "pre-assigned build slot". My order was placed 20 October, so already 100 days. And another 23 days to start of build, and then maybe 40 more until it is in my grubby hands. So 160 days in all since placing order.

But if you mean what we are talking about, which is *build week* to deliver time, then 90 days is truly horrendous! I'd be asking what went wrong? The only thing I can think that would cause such a delay is write-off in transit, and it has needed to be remade. Which can happen of course, but I would thing quite rare.


----------



## Reasty

pcbbc said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although just be mindful that this isn't always the case,mines been 90 days so far since ordered and today it's still sat at Emden docks in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean what you wrote *"since ordered"*, then that is not at all bad and I would be thinking "pre-assigned build slot". My order was placed 20 October, so already 100 days. And another 23 days to start of build, and then maybe 40 more until it is in my grubby hands. So 160 days in all since placing order.
> 
> But if you mean what we are talking about, which is *build week* to deliver time, then 90 days is truly horrendous! I'd be asking what went wrong? The only thing I can think that would cause such a delay is write-off in transit, and it has needed to be remade. Which can happen of course, but I would thing quite rare.
Click to expand...

Sorry I meant since ordered and not since build date,apologies for getting the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## pcbbc

Dromedary66 said:
 

> The first and the one fixed was the appalling AMI system where I forked out a lot for an i-pod dock in the glove box yet it would only play via playlists, you couldn't see what was playing or up next and every time you restarted the car you had to go through the menus if you wanted it to shuffle.


That is really dreadful. I spec'ed the AMI, but also the nav. Have to confess to never ever even getting a cable for the AMI (can't believe car didn't come with one for the price!) and the SD cards were always sufficient on the Nav as it is the more advanced 32GB SD card RNSE version.
Mind you one nagging bug in that, in that it gives up reading the track ID3 tags and just displays file names after a few folders. Recently found that bug and fixed it in the RNSE firmware myself! I know RNSE not to everyone's taste, but I'll miss mine if only for the hacking enjoyment it has given me (VC should more than make up for it though).

Your other issues I would say are fairly much down to "as designed", annoying as they are. I'd guess water channels ruin aerodynamics and looks? Ever tried accidentally washing your screen in a Roadster on a nice day?! 

Never had window icing issues with the MK2 Roadster on frosty mornings, only if the car was also covered in snow! But of course Roadster has totally different roof.



> I'm not moaning though and thoroughly looking forward to getting behind the wheel!


Yes, roll on end of March!


----------



## 4433allanr

Dromadery66, you won't be disappointed, the mk3 is lovely to drive, the frozen window issue hasn't affected all of us but the issue of standing water going in to the boot when you lift the hatch is common and is annoying. My only regret we not speccing the tech pack as the VC is a bit boring without sat nav. Enjoy when it arrives.


----------



## pcbbc

Reasty said:


> Sorry for getting the wrong end of the stick


Thanks. Don't worry about it. Just glad to hear you haven't been waiting 90 days just for delivery! 
If only we could all have our cars as quickly...


----------



## Reacher17

Evening all,

Progress - due to start build next Monday 6th, but its in Panel shop now, whoopeeeee....nice surprise to get today, probably arrive a little before delivery date, but trying to stop myself hot footing it to Liverpool before March 1st will be an exercise in extreme self control......assuming it does get there before 1st.

Exciting tho 

Linz


----------



## jhoneyman

Reacher17 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Progress - due to start build next Monday 6th, but its in Panel shop now, whoopeeeee....nice surprise to get today, probably arrive a little before delivery date, but trying to stop myself hot footing it to Liverpool before March 1st will be an exercise in extreme self control......assuming it does get there before 1st.
> 
> Exciting tho
> 
> Linz


Ours seem to be getting built at the exact same time.. I am estimating 30 days to 40 MAX until I am sitting in it


----------



## TerryCTR

Mines has jumped to panel shop too, as it says though it's illustrative so I'll take it all with a pinch of salt until I have the keys in my hand!


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> Mines has jumped to panel shop too, as it says though it's illustrative so I'll take it all with a pinch of salt until I have the keys in my hand!


At least its progress tho mate,the build is very quick and You will probably find it will leave ingolstadt next Thursday on its way to Emden for shipping.


----------



## TerryCTR

Yeah I agree mate, work is non stop as per so by the time I lift my head from the desk it should be at the dealers


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> Yeah I agree mate, work is non stop as per so by the time I lift my head from the desk it should be at the dealers


Ha ha at least your occupied so the time will fly by,certainly really looking forward to seeing your TTS buddy ,the wait it nearly over 8)


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> Progress - due to start build next Monday 6th, but its in Panel shop now, whoopeeeee....nice surprise to get today, probably arrive a little before delivery date, but trying to stop myself hot footing it to Liverpool before March 1st will be an exercise in extreme self control......assuming it does get there before 1st.
> 
> Exciting tho
> 
> Linz
> 
> 
> 
> Ours seem to be getting built at the exact same time.. I am estimating 30 days to 40 MAX until I am sitting in it
Click to expand...

They do, dont they....and today its in Paint shop.....didn't expect that!!!! Not than i am complaining but if it arrives before March 1st, i may have to be straight jacketed to stop me going to get it!!

Linz


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines has jumped to panel shop too, as it says though it's illustrative so I'll take it all with a pinch of salt until I have the keys in my hand!
> 
> 
> 
> At least its progress tho mate,the build is very quick and You will probably find it will leave ingolstadt next Thursday on its way to Emden for shipping.
Click to expand...

Nooooo but yesssss but thats the straight jacket being ordered!!!!


----------



## TerryCTR

Dafuq! Mines has just jumped to paint shop also that can't be right


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> Dafuq! Mines has just jumped to paint shop also that can't be right


mine was 1 day in panel shop,2 days in paint shop,2 days in construction and then 3 days in quality control,don't forget these places work round the clock,I got a call today to say mine was on its way to the dealer, so from start of build to being at the dealer has taken 22 days.


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuq! Mines has just jumped to paint shop also that can't be right
> 
> 
> 
> mine was 1 day in panel shop,2 days in paint shop,2 days in construction and then 3 days in quality control,don't forget these places work round the clock,I got a call today to say mine was on its way to the dealer, so from start of build to being at the dealer has taken 22 days.
Click to expand...

It seems our cars are queued up together!!! Be a competition to see whose arrives first......fingers crossed it follows as above, but again, I am not going to collect til March when i can get the 17 plate. Be pointless getting one with a 66 plate when i can wait just a smidge longer to get the 17 plate.....

Much excitement in this house  

Linz


----------



## jhoneyman

Mines is the exact same built slot/week.
Now in the body shop


----------



## TerryCTR

Reacher17 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuq! Mines has just jumped to paint shop also that can't be right
> 
> 
> 
> mine was 1 day in panel shop,2 days in paint shop,2 days in construction and then 3 days in quality control,don't forget these places work round the clock,I got a call today to say mine was on its way to the dealer, so from start of build to being at the dealer has taken 22 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems our cars are queued up together!!! Be a competition to see whose arrives first......fingers crossed it follows as above, but again, I am not going to collect til March when i can get the 17 plate. Be pointless getting one with a 66 plate when i can wait just a smidge longer to get the 17 plate.....
> 
> Much excitement in this house
> 
> Linz
Click to expand...

I will be waiting until March if it manages to arrive before but I think we will safely be into mid March before collection


----------



## TerryCTR

Now moved to assembly apparently


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> Now moved to assembly apparently


Mine too.....


----------



## jhoneyman

Reacher17 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now moved to assembly apparently
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too.....
Click to expand...

Mine too... The race is on


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now moved to assembly apparently
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too... The race is on
Click to expand...

This should be interesting.....wonder if they'll end up on the same boat? Is it by train they travel to the departure port?


----------



## TerryCTR

Reacher17 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now moved to assembly apparently
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too.....
Click to expand...

I'll have to call Edinburgh Audi and make sure they deliver mines first


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now moved to assembly apparently
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to call Edinburgh Audi and make sure they deliver mines first
Click to expand...

Oh like that huh!!! :lol: 
Liverpool further south than Edinburgh so mine might arrive at dealership first.......might have to resort to hijacking although knowing my luck it'd be a truck with Fords or something!  
Besides, yours is way flashier than mine.....might need extra time to make sure all the bells and whistles work.....

Game on chaps :lol: :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

:lol: Yeah I don't know what happened with the quote it was more directed at jhoneyman who's car will end up the in the same place but yes I may as well ask them to influence delays in Liverpool whilst I'm at it


----------



## Reasty

Yes Reacher17 they travel to Emden docks via train.


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Yes Reacher17 they travel to Emden docks via train.


Thank you!

Linz


----------



## jhoneyman

Build finished for me and now in QA


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Build finished for me and now in QA


Same for me.....exciting


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Build finished for me and now in QA
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me.....exciting
Click to expand...

It's a good feeling isn't it! it will probably stay there now till Thursday then it should be on its way  :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR

Mines is also showing in QA, it does have a note saying first in line for delivery mind you


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:
 

> Mines is also showing in QA, it does have a note saying first in line for delivery mind you


 :lol: im told I won't be allowed to go and get it even if it is at the dealers for the 1st......have to hang on til the 4th as him indoors isn't back onshore til 3rd.... :evil: I get the feeling I'm not to be trusted with the TT up the M6 on my own...daft sod left his Evoque in the drive, best he doesn't annoy me then!


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines is also showing in QA, it does have a note saying first in line for delivery mind you
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: im told I won't be allowed to go and get it even if it is at the dealers for the 1st......have to hang on til the 4th as him indoors isn't back onshore til 3rd.... :evil: I get the feeling I'm not to be trusted with the TT up the M6 on my own...daft sod left his Evoque in the drive, best he doesn't annoy me then!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## robes

So my car has arrived in the UK and will be ready for collection on 3rd March... I'm quite excited!

Out of interest order status '39' appears to mean that the car is on the boat, and '40' indicates that the car is in the UK (but not yet at the dealers).


----------



## Reasty

robes said:


> So my car has arrived in the UK and will be ready for collection on 3rd March... I'm quite excited!
> 
> Out of interest order status '39' appears to mean that the car is on the boat, and '40' indicates that the car is in the UK (but not yet at the dealers).


Awesome news robes,yes 39 is on the boat,40 is in the U.K. Then 60 is on the way to the dealer and 70 is arrived at dealer.


----------



## Reacher17

robes said:


> So my car has arrived in the UK and will be ready for collection on 3rd March... I'm quite excited!
> 
> Out of interest order status '39' appears to mean that the car is on the boat, and '40' indicates that the car is in the UK (but not yet at the dealers).


Oooooh jealous, much, yes!! 
Out of interest, how long was it between leaving factory to arriving in the UK? I ask as I am hoping to be able to collect mine on 4th March, but my TT is still in QC so if thats yours just arrived in the UK and you can collect on the 3rd, its perhaps its a bitty optimistic for mine???!!

But great news for you!!

Linz.


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> robes said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my car has arrived in the UK and will be ready for collection on 3rd March... I'm quite excited!
> 
> Out of interest order status '39' appears to mean that the car is on the boat, and '40' indicates that the car is in the UK (but not yet at the dealers).
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh jealous, much, yes!!
> Out of interest, how long was it between leaving factory to arriving in the UK? I ask as I am hoping to be able to collect mine on 4th March, but my TT is still in QC so if thats yours just arrived in the UK and you can collect on the 3rd, its perhaps its a bitty optimistic for mine???!!
> 
> But great news for you!!
> 
> Linz.
Click to expand...

Mine sat at the docks for 2 weeks before catching a boat over,then was another few days before it was transported to the dealer and now waiting to be registered etc,so once it leaves the factory it can be another 3-4 weeks realistically.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Mines still showing a start date of 27th February :?

It's going to be close for end of March...

Looking forward to seeing everyones first pictures!


----------



## robes

Reacher17 said:


> Oooooh jealous, much, yes!!
> Out of interest, how long was it between leaving factory to arriving in the UK? I ask as I am hoping to be able to collect mine on 4th March, but my TT is still in QC so if thats yours just arrived in the UK and you can collect on the 3rd, its perhaps its a bitty optimistic for mine???!!
> 
> But great news for you!!
> 
> Linz.


I believe that the car left the factory on 19th Jan, was on the boat on 3rd Feb, and in the UK on 7th. Dealer said it could be ready in 10 days, but I'm waiting until March, and have been told the allocated registration number already.


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robes said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my car has arrived in the UK and will be ready for collection on 3rd March... I'm quite excited!
> 
> Out of interest order status '39' appears to mean that the car is on the boat, and '40' indicates that the car is in the UK (but not yet at the dealers).
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh jealous, much, yes!!
> Out of interest, how long was it between leaving factory to arriving in the UK? I ask as I am hoping to be able to collect mine on 4th March, but my TT is still in QC so if thats yours just arrived in the UK and you can collect on the 3rd, its perhaps its a bitty optimistic for mine???!!
> 
> But great news for you!!
> 
> Linz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine sat at the docks for 2 weeks before catching a boat over,then was another few days before it was transported to the dealer and now waiting to be registered etc,so once it leaves the factory it can be another 3-4 weeks realistically.
Click to expand...

Yes, I fear that the 4th may be slightly optimistic on my part, judging by yours and Robes responses, which may make life tricky, with him indoors possibly being away and work shifts......hmmmm 
You'd think I was impatient wouldn't you!! And of course, the daily check on progress reveals........no progress, still in QC as I kinda expected. I just repeat to myself, it'll be worth the wait, it'll be worth the wait......

Linz


----------



## Reacher17

robes said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh jealous, much, yes!!
> Out of interest, how long was it between leaving factory to arriving in the UK? I ask as I am hoping to be able to collect mine on 4th March, but my TT is still in QC so if thats yours just arrived in the UK and you can collect on the 3rd, its perhaps its a bitty optimistic for mine???!!
> 
> But great news for you!!
> 
> Linz.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the car left the factory on 19th Jan, was on the boat on 3rd Feb, and in the UK on 7th. Dealer said it could be ready in 10 days, but I'm waiting until March, and have been told the allocated registration number already.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info


----------



## watkins58

Hi everyone,
Had a build date for my TTS Coupé Black Edition 2.0 TFSI quattro 310 PS S tronicVegas Yellow, Monday 6th Feb still in Quality control. Am hoping end of March,very exciting times ahead for all.


----------



## TerryCTR

You will have it before then mate, depending on the boat schedule it may scrape 1st-2nd week of March I'm hoping. I had the same build week and am also showing at quality control


----------



## robes

Ha. Well I have just this minute received an email from Audi UK congratulating me on my purchase of an Audi TT with my order number so that I can track progress of my order. I'd say that this is a bit late given that the TTS has already been built and is currently in the UK and already has its UK reg number! Ordered in October, official order number email in February - I'm glad I asked the dealer to let me know the order number in December!


----------



## Reasty

robes said:


> Ha. Well I have just this minute received an email from Audi UK congratulating me on my purchase of an Audi TT with my order number so that I can track progress of my order. I'd say that this is a bit late given that the TTS has already been built and is currently in the UK and already has its UK reg number! Ordered in October, official order number email in February - I'm glad I asked the dealer to let me know the order number in December!


im currently waiting for a call back to confirm my car is acctually here,your audi said it had been delivered on saturday and as of yet ive heard nothing.


----------



## Reacher17

robes said:


> Ha. Well I have just this minute received an email from Audi UK congratulating me on my purchase of an Audi TT with my order number so that I can track progress of my order. I'd say that this is a bit late given that the TTS has already been built and is currently in the UK and already has its UK reg number! Ordered in October, official order number email in February - I'm glad I asked the dealer to let me know the order number in December!


Good grief......your car built faster than Audi took to give you the order number? :roll: :roll: you'd think they'd be a tad quicker in sending that email, wouldn't you?! Doesn't detract from the excitement at getting your mitts on it though.....mine is still in QC :? 

Linz.


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> robes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. Well I have just this minute received an email from Audi UK congratulating me on my purchase of an Audi TT with my order number so that I can track progress of my order. I'd say that this is a bit late given that the TTS has already been built and is currently in the UK and already has its UK reg number! Ordered in October, official order number email in February - I'm glad I asked the dealer to let me know the order number in December!
> 
> 
> 
> im currently waiting for a call back to confirm my car is acctually here,your audi said it had been delivered on saturday and as of yet ive heard nothing.
Click to expand...

That's even worse, Lordy Audi aren't affy good with speedy communications, think I'd have burned up the phone line trying to find out, I admire your patience Reasty!

Linz.


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. Well I have just this minute received an email from Audi UK congratulating me on my purchase of an Audi TT with my order number so that I can track progress of my order. I'd say that this is a bit late given that the TTS has already been built and is currently in the UK and already has its UK reg number! Ordered in October, official order number email in February - I'm glad I asked the dealer to let me know the order number in December!
> 
> 
> 
> im currently waiting for a call back to confirm my car is acctually here,your audi said it had been delivered on saturday and as of yet ive heard nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's even worse, Lordy Audi aren't affy good with speedy communications, think I'd have burned up the phone line trying to find out, I admire your patience Reasty!
> 
> Linz.
Click to expand...

I know,just when you think the waiting is nearly over there's more waiting,it's driving me insane after nearly 4 months. :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

Reacher17 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. Well I have just this minute received an email from Audi UK congratulating me on my purchase of an Audi TT with my order number so that I can track progress of my order. I'd say that this is a bit late given that the TTS has already been built and is currently in the UK and already has its UK reg number! Ordered in October, official order number email in February - I'm glad I asked the dealer to let me know the order number in December!
> 
> 
> 
> im currently waiting for a call back to confirm my car is acctually here,your audi said it had been delivered on saturday and as of yet ive heard nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's even worse, Lordy Audi aren't affy good with speedy communications, think I'd have burned up the phone line trying to find out, I admire your patience Reasty!
> 
> Linz.
Click to expand...

Are you not using the website to track your order?


----------



## Reasty

I was terry yes but its now reached the end, code 70 last Saturday which means delivered to dealer and I've heard nothing since,I phoned today but no one was available and said I'd get a call back but no one called me so I'll try again tomorrow.
Just abit frustrating.


----------



## TerryCTR

Ah sorry mate this was meant for Reacher as I had misread the post as if that's how she was checking her order progress.

Do you not have an email for your sales guy, these fcukers never call back. I'd be away down there banging on the door for the keys.


----------



## blaird03

I have to say the salesman at Edinburgh Audi has been really good with communications - It is hard for me to say this - but no complaints !!!! Even sent a video of the car after delivery.
Off to see the car on Saturday, expect to collect during 1st/2nd week In March


----------



## TerryCTR

I've had no issues with Edinburgh myself to date. Very surprising considering Glasgow is part of the same group and yet they are complete tossers.

Killer having to wait until March to collect but at least it's here good to go


----------



## Reacher17

Are you not using the website to track your order?[/quote]

Yes, I'm a daily visitor to myAudi to check on progress, it's still in QC so am hoping that it will leave QC by the weekend and starting its transit to Embden. Double edged sword the tracker, great when you see it moving onto next stage, not so great when you're stuck on one stage. Judging by everyone else's, I'm hoping by tomorrow morning, there will be another green tick on my tracker!!!


----------



## Reacher17

Sorry guys......was getting lost within all the quotes.....

Terry - Glasgow were bloody dreadful to deal with, when I was trying to arrange a test drive, they just weren't interested, until I rang Edinburgh and asked if I could come over and test drive over with them, within 20 mins, Glasgow were on the phone begging to offer me a test drive there.......muppets, and they were just so unbelievably uncompetitive that I'd have needed shooting if I'd agreed to buy from them when Liverpool offered me 18% off via carwow. No brainer really.

Reasty- like Terry, I'd have been less than impressed if, knowing the car was in the UK, my dealer hadn't phoned me to confirm and arrange collection, like I said, I admire your patience, you think you're almost at the finish line and some bugger comes along and moves it further away!

I'm less optimistic of a collection first weekend in March, which just totally screws up everything as chances are he'll be away again for the following two weekends......think I need to have paperwork done via post and everything in place so even if he's not here, I can go and get it myself.....not that he'll be happy about that.......me and a brand new TT driving sedately up the M6. Yeah right :lol: :lol: #prayforournewTTs

Linz


----------



## Reacher17

Still stuck in QC.......... :x  
Anyone else's moved on from QC???

Linz.


----------



## Pitchaa

Mine was stuck in QC for about 6 days. It's now been 7 days since it left the factory!


----------



## jhoneyman

Still in QC for me... Been like 6 days now for me too.


----------



## Reacher17

Pitchaa said:


> Mine was stuck in QC for about 6 days. It's now been 7 days since it left the factory!


Eeeeek six days - not going to make 4th March at this rate [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Jhoneyman, haven't our cars been exactly the same on the tracker? .....maybe tomorrow it will have progressed further......


----------



## jhoneyman

Reacher17 said:


> Pitchaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was stuck in QC for about 6 days. It's now been 7 days since it left the factory!
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeek six days - not going to make 4th March at this rate [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Jhoneyman, haven't our cars been exactly the same on the tracker? .....maybe tomorrow it will have progressed further......
Click to expand...

Yip.. they will for sure be on the same boat :lol:


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitchaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was stuck in QC for about 6 days. It's now been 7 days since it left the factory!
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeek six days - not going to make 4th March at this rate [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Jhoneyman, haven't our cars been exactly the same on the tracker? .....maybe tomorrow it will have progressed further......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yip.. they will for sure be on the same boat :lol:
Click to expand...

Hope so, I'm getting fairly twitchy about it now, I've no idea what the standard QC time is, some get through quickly, ours seem to be slowwwww! Although 6 days makes me wonder about build quality if they're spending that long in QC! I'd really just like my new car, this evenings trip down from Aberdeen in the Mini assured me that I've made the right call with TT!

Linz


----------



## Reasty

It could just be a case of the sheer volume of cars they are punching out at the moment to beat the deadline,that's maybe slowed things down abit,qc is definitely the longest bit of the build process,but at least they are being thorough even when they are busy,stay positive


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> It could just be a case of the sheer volume of cars they are punching out at the moment to beat the deadline,that's maybe slowed things down abit,qc is definitely the longest bit of the build process,but at least they are being thorough even when they are busy,stay positive


You're absolutely right Reasty, its coming up for the new plates in March and every man and his dog will be as twitchy as I am for their new cars..........they'll be reassuringly thorough I'm sure, I'm just getting impatient now!!! Like every man and his dog!!!!

TY Reasty,

Linz


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be a case of the sheer volume of cars they are punching out at the moment to beat the deadline,that's maybe slowed things down abit,qc is definitely the longest bit of the build process,but at least they are being thorough even when they are busy,stay positive
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right Reasty, its coming up for the new plates in March and every man and his dog will be as twitchy as I am for their new cars..........they'll be reassuringly thorough I'm sure, I'm just getting impatient now!!! Like every man and his dog!!!!
> 
> TY Reasty,
> 
> Linz
Click to expand...

Yep including myself! :lol:


----------



## spooky_gnome

Mine is currently in the Paint Shop  Hoping that it escapes the factory and gets shipped in the next week or so... I'm hoping that I'll be able to pick it up week beginning 13th March in time for me to head down to Goodwood.


----------



## robes

My car arrived in the UK on 7th Feb and I received an email yesterday (10th) saying that it had arrived at the dealers, so incredibly quick. So hopefully your cars that are at the factory will have a similarly efficient trip to the UK ready for early March collection!


----------



## blaird03

Been to see the car at the dealer.
Not seen the express leather and extended pack in the flesh, so was a bit worried. Glad to say it looks amazing vs the daytona grey and red calipers  
Again Edinburgh Audi have been great.
Was offered a Mar 1 midnight collection, but will probably wait until 3rd or 4th for it.


----------



## Reacher17

I have just had a strange call from my dealer in Liverpool - I had emailed during the week with a couple of questions re collection, so today he rang and told me that the car was at status 20, just about to start building........sorry what? No no said I, my tracker shows status 24, QC since 6th Feb. Couldn't explain the reasons for us having totally different statuses on the exact same car/order number........anyone any ideas why the dealer says 20, tracker says 24???????


----------



## ZephyR2

Could have been sent back if problems were found in QC. That's what it's there for. 
Think you have to throw a double 6 now to move on again. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> I have just had a strange call from my dealer in Liverpool - I had emailed during the week with a couple of questions re collection, so today he rang and told me that the car was at status 20, just about to start building........sorry what? No no said I, my tracker shows status 24, QC since 6th Feb. Couldn't explain the reasons for us having totally different statuses on the exact same car/order number........anyone any ideas why the dealer says 20, tracker says 24???????


This does seem very strange,I think you need to find out if the guys on here who where/are at the same stage of build as you have moved on or if they are still in qc aswell,it does state the car can be in QC for upto a week.


----------



## TerryCTR

Still showing as QC for me


----------



## Reacher17

ZephyR2 said:


> Could have been sent back if problems were found in QC. That's what it's there for.
> Think you have to throw a double 6 now to move on again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


That kinda makes sense, assuming his info is more accurate than mine, i.e. It's been put back, but it's been put back to 20, where according to him, it's always been, it's never moved on from that point - very confusing to have tracker say QC and dealer saying no it's not!!

Thank for the reply tho!


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> Still showing as QC for me


I think our cars have been on an identical time scale.......if you are still QC then perhaps there's a backlog that's waiting to be cleared. But for the dealer to tell me it's at 20 just threw me completely......hence my question to the thread.

Linz.


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could have been sent back if problems were found in QC. That's what it's there for.
> Think you have to throw a double 6 now to move on again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> That kinda makes sense, assuming his info is more accurate than mine, i.e. It's been put back, but it's been put back to 20, where according to him, it's always been, it's never moved on from that point - very confusing to have tracker say QC and dealer saying no it's not!!
> 
> Thank for the reply tho!
Click to expand...

This happened to a few of us just after xmas,we went from preparation to in QC then back to in preparation again,but this was due to a computer error,thinking about it upto this point it's been an emotional rollercoaster,my car now has its reg and hopefully I'm picking it up next week...hopefully :lol: :lol:


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Build finished for me and now in QA


Can I ask if you are still in QC?

Bizarre situation now - tracker says QC, status 24, dealer says 20, about to be built!! 
As there are three of us that are like for like with movement, just thought I'd follow Reastys advice and see where you and TerryCTR were on your respective trackers.....

Cheers
Linz.


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could have been sent back if problems were found in QC. That's what it's there for.
> Think you have to throw a double 6 now to move on again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> That kinda makes sense, assuming his info is more accurate than mine, i.e. It's been put back, but it's been put back to 20, where according to him, it's always been, it's never moved on from that point - very confusing to have tracker say QC and dealer saying no it's not!!
> 
> Thank for the reply tho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This happened to a few of us just after xmas,we went from preparation to in QC then back to in preparation again,but this was due to a computer error,thinking about it upto this point it's been an emotional rollercoaster,my car now has its reg and hopefully I'm picking it up next week...hopefully :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Excellent news, you must be relieved to be at the collection point, almost, after four months...
I'm hoping the three of us all in QC are victims of computer error............TerryCTR still in QC, Jhoneyman - have asked where he is.....and in reality, they're transmitting to Emden.....fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## TerryCTR

I'm sure it will be fine, hopefully on the ship next week.


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> I'm sure it will be fine, hopefully on the ship next week.


Think positive Linz.......it'll all come good, I'm just one of these people that wants facts and figures! Let's hope they're all boat buddies next week!!!


----------



## Pitchaa

For those who have just had theirs delivered to the UK, how long did it take once it left the factory?


----------



## blaird03

Pitchaa said:


> For those who have just had theirs delivered to the UK, how long did it take once it left the factory?


Here is/was mine - 20 days from leaving Hungary to arriving at the dealer.

orderStatus : "70" ----- 70 - Arrived at dealer - Call to make your collection plans
statusDate : "2017-02-02T01:01:34+0000"
1
orderStatus : "40" ----- 40 - Ready for Transport to the dealer
statusDate : "2017-01-26T01:01:34+0000"
2
orderStatus : "39" ----- 39 - On the boat
statusDate : "2017-01-24T01:01:30+0000"
3
orderStatus : "30" ----- 30 - Your Audi has left Ingolstadt
statusDate : "2017-01-13T01:04:07+0000"


----------



## Reasty

And here's mine,16 days from leaving the factory to arriving at dealer.

{"orderStatus":"70","statusDate":"2017-02-04T02:12:31+0000"},

{"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2017-02-01T01:18:00+0000"},

{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2017-01-31T01:18:58+0000"},

{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-01-19T01:19:49+0000"}


----------



## Reacher17

{"responseInfo":{"code":0,"desc":"Success"},"data":[{"orderNumber":","orderStatus":"20","deliveryDealerCode":"00836","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-06T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-04T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-03T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-02T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-01-24T01:22:27+0000"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-12-17T01:14:22+0000"}]

Managed to crop this from the extension script.....so I can see that status 20 is on second line, but no date stamp, then status 24 with the date stamp of 6th Feb which matches up with the tracker.......however, still none the wiser, let's see what CS say tomorrow........ :?

Linz.


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> {"responseInfo":{"code":0,"desc":"Success"},"data":[{"orderNumber":","orderStatus":"20","deliveryDealerCode":"00836","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-06T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-04T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-03T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-02T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-01-24T01:22:27+0000"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-12-17T01:14:22+0000"}]
> 
> Managed to crop this from the extension script.....so I can see that status 20 is on second line, but no date stamp, then status 24 with the date stamp of 6th Feb which matches up with the tracker.......however, still none the wiser, let's see what CS say tomorrow........ :?
> 
> Linz.


Hmmmm this is very odd at the bottom it says order status 20 on 24-01-17 then it does in fact look like it's now gone back to status 20 after QC,best thing is like you said phone CS tomorrow and see what they say,I'm sure there's a reasonable explanation,maybe a computer error or something,stay positive.


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> {"responseInfo":{"code":0,"desc":"Success"},"data":[{"orderNumber":"orderStatus":"20","deliveryDealerCode":"00836","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-06T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-04T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-03T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-02T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-01-24T01:22:27+0000"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-12-17T01:14:22+0000"}]
> 
> Managed to crop this from the extension script.....so I can see that status 20 is on second line, but no date stamp, then status 24 with the date stamp of 6th Feb which matches up with the tracker.......however, still none the wiser, let's see what CS say tomorrow........ :?
> 
> Linz.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm this is very odd at the bottom it says order status 20 on 24-01-17 then it does in fact look like it's now gone back to status 20 after QC,best thing is like you said phone CS tomorrow and see what they say,I'm sure there's a reasonable explanation,maybe a computer error or something,stay positive.
Click to expand...

Thank you Reasty, was starting to wonder if I'd misheard the dealer but as you say, looks like it's either gone back to prep or it's a computer error.....fingers crossed for the latter!!

Linz


----------



## spooky_gnome

Is it possible that it failed QC and had to be rebuilt?


----------



## Reacher17

spooky_gnome said:


> Is it possible that it failed QC and had to be rebuilt?


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] noooooo lord I hope that's not been the case, but it can't be ruled out I guess! Either that or there's an error in tracking/computer error........hopefully find out more tomorrow morning!

Linz.


----------



## Reacher17

Morning.......

Just off phone to Audi customer services and the car left the factory this morning en route to Emden........can't explain why dealer told me it was status 20 but it's been scanned out of factory and is on the train to port! Yipeeeeeeee
Hope TerryCTR and jhoneyman's respective cars chugging along on the same train too......
And for sure, the tracker isn't accurate, unless it updates itself later to show true status!!!!

Linz.


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> Morning.......
> 
> Just off phone to Audi customer services and the car left the factory this morning en route to Emden........can't explain why dealer told me it was status 20 but it's been scanned out of factory and is on the train to port! Yipeeeeeeee
> Hope TerryCTR and jhoneyman's respective cars chugging along on the same train too......
> And for sure, the tracker isn't accurate, unless it updates itself later to show true status!!!!
> 
> Linz.


Good news,now you can relax :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman

Reacher17 said:


> Morning.......
> 
> Just off phone to Audi customer services and the car left the factory this morning en route to Emden........can't explain why dealer told me it was status 20 but it's been scanned out of factory and is on the train to port! Yipeeeeeeee
> Hope TerryCTR and jhoneyman's respective cars chugging along on the same train too......
> And for sure, the tracker isn't accurate, unless it updates itself later to show true status!!!!
> 
> Linz.


Thanks for the update. Mines is still "Stuck" in QA after 7 days or so being there.
Hopefully it will update on being on a train to port :lol:


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning.......
> 
> Just off phone to Audi customer services and the car left the factory this morning en route to Emden........can't explain why dealer told me it was status 20 but it's been scanned out of factory and is on the train to port! Yipeeeeeeee
> Hope TerryCTR and jhoneyman's respective cars chugging along on the same train too......
> And for sure, the tracker isn't accurate, unless it updates itself later to show true status!!!!
> 
> Linz.
> 
> 
> 
> Good news,now you can relax :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes, good news indeed, it isn't so much the waiting for the car, it was the disparity between what Liverpool Audi told me and what I could see on the tracker! Much consternation and gnashing of teeth yesterday, but thanks also for your advice, much appreciated 

Linz.


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning.......
> 
> Just off phone to Audi customer services and the car left the factory this morning en route to Emden........can't explain why dealer told me it was status 20 but it's been scanned out of factory and is on the train to port! Yipeeeeeeee
> Hope TerryCTR and jhoneyman's respective cars chugging along on the same train too......
> And for sure, the tracker isn't accurate, unless it updates itself later to show true status!!!!
> 
> Linz.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. Mines is still "Stuck" in QA after 7 days or so being there.
> Hopefully it will update on being on a train to port :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi,

Well so far, there has been three of us who have been in step through each build stage, so fingers crossed that you and TerryCTR will have your cars on the same train en route to port......looking at the time stamps, I suspect that my car left the factory after the tracker updated hence mine still showing in QC too!

With a good tail wind and a healthy dose of organisation we should have our new cars next month....... 

Linz.


----------



## KevC

Reacher17 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning.......
> 
> Just off phone to Audi customer services and the car left the factory this morning en route to Emden........can't explain why dealer told me it was status 20 but it's been scanned out of factory and is on the train to port! Yipeeeeeeee
> Hope TerryCTR and jhoneyman's respective cars chugging along on the same train too......
> And for sure, the tracker isn't accurate, unless it updates itself later to show true status!!!!
> 
> Linz.
> 
> 
> 
> Good news,now you can relax :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, good news indeed, it isn't so much the waiting for the car, it was the disparity between what Liverpool Audi told me and what I could see on the tracker! Much consternation and gnashing of teeth yesterday, but thanks also for your advice, much appreciated
> 
> Linz.
Click to expand...

I think I'd go with the Audi site output every time because that's based on the scan of the car info as it goes to the next stage.

Not long now for you guys  Exciting isn't it!!


----------



## ZephyR2

Although even that isn't always up to date.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## TerryCTR

Still showing as QC for me at this point but hopefully on the way also


----------



## jhoneyman

TerryCTR said:


> Still showing as QC for me at this point but hopefully on the way also


No change for me neither.


----------



## robes

Reacher17 said:


> Morning.......
> 
> Just off phone to Audi customer services and the car left the factory this morning en route to Emden........can't explain why dealer told me it was status 20 but it's been scanned out of factory and is on the train to port! Yipeeeeeeee
> Hope TerryCTR and jhoneyman's respective cars chugging along on the same train too......
> And for sure, the tracker isn't accurate, unless it updates itself later to show true status!!!!
> 
> Linz.


Phew!  Is it nearly March yet?!?!


----------



## spooky_gnome

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still showing as QC for me at this point but hopefully on the way also
> 
> 
> 
> No change for me neither.
Click to expand...

If it was scanned out today it won't show up on the tracker immediately. As far as I can see, they update the tracker website just after midnight each day, so I suspect it will progress to in-transit tonight.... Hopefully :-D

My friends A3 got transported on a Monday to Emden, where it sat until the Friday when it got on a boat, arrived in Grimsby on Saturday and was with the dealer by the following Wednesday. With the wind behind you, it might only be two weeks max...


----------



## watkins58

spooky_gnome said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still showing as QC for me at this point but hopefully on the way also
> 
> 
> 
> No change for me neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was scanned out today it won't show up on the tracker immediately. As far as I can see, they update the tracker website just after midnight each day, so I suspect it will progress to in-transit tonight.... Hopefully :-D
> 
> My friends A3 got transported on a Monday to Emden, where it sat until the Friday when it got on a boat, arrived in Grimsby on Saturday and was with the dealer by the following Wednesday. With the wind behind you, it might only be two weeks max...
Click to expand...

Hope your correct mate, mine in QC since 7th Feb.


----------



## spooky_gnome

watkins58 said:


> Hope your correct mate, mine in QC since 7th Feb.


Will soon find out if the theory is correct, or just a load of rubbish :lol: Hope it's on its way!!


----------



## Reacher17

If it was scanned out today it won't show up on the tracker immediately. As far as I can see, they update the tracker website just after midnight each day, so I suspect it will progress to in-transit tonight.... Hopefully :-D

Ok well tracker is really not up to date......I'm still in QC but screenshot from dealer shows it's in transit en route to port.....I'd be inclined to say it's nae working!! :evil:


----------



## Pitchaa

Tracker is definitely behind / broken / rubbish!

Mine has been stuck on 'left gyor' for over 10 days. Just out of interest I checked with Audi live chat to see how much longer it might be, and they stated that the car had already arrived in the UK port as of yesterday! :?


----------



## Reasty

Just for the record my tracker broke after the car had left he factory,I could no longer see the little moving TT that shows your progress it was just a red X in a box and it no longer moved,but the extended text was upto date so I went from that the the remaining of it journey,it would seem the tracker is very unreliable and has been for a while.


----------



## jhoneyman

I used the Audi Chat thingy too.

Car is now en route to the Port and did so 2 days ago and should arrive tomorrow there.
Order status = 30

So yes the tracker is buggered.


----------



## Reacher17

Pitchaa said:


> Tracker is definitely behind / broken / rubbish!
> 
> Mine has been stuck on 'left gyor' for over 10 days. Just out of interest I checked with Audi live chat to see how much longer it might be, and they stated that the car had already arrived in the UK port as of yesterday! :?


That's fantastic news! You must be very excited to be getting your mitts on it very soon!!!

Linz


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> I used the Audi Chat thingy too.
> 
> Car is now en route to the Port and did so 2 days ago and should arrive tomorrow there.
> Order status = 30
> 
> So yes the tracker is buggered.


Well buggered isn't it?! Fab news tho, perhaps on the same train as mine and hopefully TerryCTR's one!
So arrival tomorrow.....let's hope it's not long til they hitch a ride on the boat for Grimsby and onwards to our excited paws,  

Linz


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Just for the record my tracker broke after the car had left he factory,I could no longer see the little moving TT that shows your progress it was just a red X in a box and it no longer moved,but the extended text was upto date so I went from that the the remaining of it journey,it would seem the tracker is very unreliable and has been for a while.


Frustrating when it's supposed to keep the customer updated and it's won't even bloody work!
Is it this week you collect yours?

Ooooo exciting times....lots of pics remember 

Linz.


----------



## blaird03

Reacher17 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Audi Chat thingy too.
> 
> Car is now en route to the Port and did so 2 days ago and should arrive tomorrow there.
> Order status = 30
> 
> So yes the tracker is buggered.
> 
> 
> 
> Well buggered isn't it?! Fab news tho, perhaps on the same train as mine and hopefully TerryCTR's one!
> So arrival tomorrow.....let's hope it's not long til they hitch a ride on the boat for Grimsby and onwards to our excited paws,
> 
> Linz
Click to expand...

I wonder which car is in the lead on the train


----------



## TerryCTR

Mines for sure, I called in a favour from Ingolstadt


----------



## watkins58

Good evening all.
Yes can confirm the "Your Audi tracker tool is a load of old "[email protected]@@" it shows my order as still in QC, been there for over a week, so a very nice man on Audi live chat informed me that my car was code 40 which is currently at the port in the UK awaiting transport to my designated Audi Centre. This can take up to 7 days. cheered me up no end. So would recommend, all, expecting delivery of your new Audi to seek good news from the live chat.


----------



## TerryCTR

Good news 

I'll check when I get home from work


----------



## Shug750S

Sometimes the old days were better.

You ordered a car, were given a rough delivery date and then the dealer called you when it came in to arrange collection.

A lot less stress than it seems some are under on here at present :lol:


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record my tracker broke after the car had left he factory,I could no longer see the little moving TT that shows your progress it was just a red X in a box and it no longer moved,but the extended text was upto date so I went from that the the remaining of it journey,it would seem the tracker is very unreliable and has been for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrating when it's supposed to keep the customer updated and it's won't even bloody work!
> Is it this week you collect yours?
> 
> Ooooo exciting times....lots of pics remember
> 
> Linz.
Click to expand...

Had a conversation today and I'm picking it up on Friday,ready for the weekend! literally cannot wait,sleepless nights will now commence. :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

My car is currently in transit from the Gyor factory in Hungary to port of exit in Emden, which can take 10 days.

Status 30 I'm told and he estimates a month from now before its with my dealer which is in line with original expectations.


----------



## KevC

Nah shouldn't take a month from now. It's a month from when they start building it. It'll sit in the docks for 2-5 days, 1 day to get to the UK port, then it'll stay there for a day or two until it goes to central distribution. Another day or two there, then it gets called to the dealer. 2-3 weeks tops I reckon.


----------



## TerryCTR

He was probably including the 10 day trip from Hungary in that case?

Mid March will suit me to be honest I have board papers to get out by the 10th and the TTS is my reward or so I keep telling myself as the wait kills me


----------



## jhoneyman

Car has now arrived at the Port of Emden as of yesterday and is now status 38


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Car has now arrived at the Port of Emden as of yesterday and is now status 38


Excellent news! Am tempted to check on mine.....did you use live chat? Cos the tracker is deffo not working! I'm still in QC according to it!

Linz


----------



## jhoneyman

Reacher17 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car has now arrived at the Port of Emden as of yesterday and is now status 38
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news! Am tempted to check on mine.....did you use live chat? Cos the tracker is deffo not working! I'm still in QC according to it!
> 
> Linz
Click to expand...

Live chat on a daily now :lol:


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car has now arrived at the Port of Emden as of yesterday and is now status 38
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news! Am tempted to check on mine.....did you use live chat? Cos the tracker is deffo not working! I'm still in QC according to it!
> 
> Linz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Live chat on a daily now :lol:
Click to expand...

Be on first name terms with them soon......
Couldn't resist.....mine is still en route, status 30, so must've been a different train.....maybe Terry made good on his call to factory :lol: :lol: 
Although I did take to Twitter to poke Audi about it! Little point having a system to track progress when nobody updates it.....there's something to be said for the old days, order car, wait, and dealer phones when it's ready!!! Ahhh well

Linz


----------



## TerryCTR

As is mines, I'm going to step checking now as it just makes the wait more unbearable!


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> As is mines, I'm going to step checking now as it just makes the wait more unbearable!


 :lol: I said I was going to stop checking it but there I was everyday checking it! :lol: one more day for me and I'm knackered because I'm too excited to sleep :roll: :?


----------



## TerryCTR

Enjoyable Friday coming up for you mate


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is mines, I'm going to step checking now as it just makes the wait more unbearable!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I said I was going to stop checking it but there I was everyday checking it! :lol: one more day for me and I'm knackered because I'm too excited to sleep :roll: :?
Click to expand...

So jealous....but have a brill day tomorrow, am sure it'll have been worth the wait! I've ditched the tracker nonsense in favour of dealing with Audi via Twitter, which appears to be a very effective way of getting updates....yes it's still en route to Emden but they've been a little more forthcoming in saying it should be right on schedule for arrival at the dealer first week in March! Seems they've had contact with my dealer too as they seem to concur that the 4th "should be good for collection from your Audi dealer in Liverpool"  without me saying that was the pencilled in collection date......interesting!!!!

Well we shall see how accurate it turns out to be as that's only just over two weeks away....

Linz.


----------



## spooky_gnome

So my car went into build last Thursday and on Sunday went into QC. Although the knackered-tracker is stuck on QC I got an email saying it is in transit... happy days!! I too contacted the good people at Audi to double check and this is what I was told... "I see it is Audi TTS Coupe 2.0 TFSI quattro and it says on the system that your car is in transit from the factory in Gyor, Hungary, to the port of exit in Emden, Germany. It takes approximately ten days to transfer a car from the factory to the port."

According to Audi's website, the TT is built in Gyor, but the knackered-tracker says Ingolstadt...

Hey ho! It seems like my build date was just in time for the rail journey with you guys


----------



## Reacher17

spooky_gnome said:


> So my car went into build last Thursday and on Sunday went into QC. Although the knackered-tracker is stuck on QC I got an email saying it is in transit... happy days!! I too contacted the good people at Audi to double check and this is what I was told... "I see it is Audi TTS Coupe 2.0 TFSI quattro and it says on the system that your car is in transit from the factory in Gyor, Hungary, to the port of exit in Emden, Germany. It takes approximately ten days to transfer a car from the factory to the port."
> 
> According to Audi's website, the TT is built in Gyor, but the knackered-tracker says Ingolstadt...
> 
> Hey ho! It seems like my build date was just in time for the rail journey with you guys


Sooper news!! That's fast work!
I'm curious as to how you got an email update?? I've never had one email from Audi with a status or even a thanks for buying a car! I've seen others saying they get email updates......is there something you need to register for? Apart from the less than useless tracker!

And unless it's going on Thomas the bloody Tank engine, ten days seems rather excessive for a train to travel to Emden from Gyor.......

Linz


----------



## spooky_gnome

Reacher17 said:


> Sooper news!! That's fast work!
> ...<snip>
> 
> Linz


Yep... superfast indeed. No phone calls to the factory, just old fashioned bribery :twisted:

I didn't signup to any emails. I got one when the order was placed and then another today from that Radio 1 lady...



> Dear Robert,
> 
> It won't be long now. Your new Audi TT Coupé has left our factory and is on its way to you.
> 
> Having passed all stringent quality controls, your finished car is now on its way from our plant towards the ferry terminal. From there, it will cross the Channel to be delivered to your Audi Centre.
> 
> Until then, you can track your car's progress on this final stage of its journey by logging into yourAudi.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> Sarah Cox
> Sarah Cox, National Communications Manager, Audi UK


----------



## blaird03

Like the tracker, the emails are inconsistent and normally late. I think i got 2 during the build/ship process. 
You are not missing much !


----------



## TerryCTR

I am yet to receive an email :lol:


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

Oh yeah it is here. Love the look of it. Come to mama and papa!


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> I am yet to receive an email :lol:


Likewise.....not so much as a cheers for buying a car from us!!!
However, social media seems to work blinking wonders.......inundated with messages from Audi Cust Care, apologising for lack of tracker, lack of emails, lack of any consistent form of information ......well ticketty boo and all that, but I just wanted to know where my car was, was it still in QC, was the thing even built.....
But I am impressed that Radio 1 are sending emails from Audi..... :lol: :lol:

Linz


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> I am yet to receive an email :lol:


I didn't get a single email either,not even when my car had arrived at the dealer,I waited a few days but nothing so I rang them and said "erm is there any chance I can have my car please" :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

I'm waiting for my dealer to tell me what tyres are on the car better not be those bloody hankooks


----------



## pcbbc

TerryCTR said:


> I'm waiting for my dealer to tell me what tyres are on the car better not be those bloody hankooks


I won't be impressed if I get them either. Do you get some kind of questionnaire to complete on handover?
"Dear Audi, you position yourself as a premium brand, so why fob your customers off with midrange Hankook tyres?"

On a more positive note, my order has made it to the panel shop as of this morning (official build was to start next week, 20th Feb).


----------



## TerryCTR

Unsure if you do but I went to the ceo trying to ensure I didn't get them and all I got was a bullshit response about them only using performance tyres so we have no chance!


----------



## Shug750S

TerryCTR said:


> Unsure if you do but I went to the ceo trying to ensure I didn't get them and all I got was a bullshit response about them only using performance tyres so we have no chance!


The tyres, like many components on the TT or most mass produced cars, are supplied by the lowest bidder at the time, and meet minimum spec as supplied by the assembly plant.

These are ordered months in advance in bulk so you get whatever Audi are getting the best deal on that month.


----------



## TerryCTR

Let's hope it wasn't the Hankooks then!


----------



## jhoneyman

I think I might be safe on the tyre front as I went for the 20" wheel option


----------



## Reacher17

Greetings....

So my daily convo on live chat went along the lines of.....yes your car was built on Monday and is currently waiting to be transported to Emden.........huh? Really? Talk about conflicting information.....built on Monday, surely not, it's been sat inQC since the 6th? Dear god, left hand and right hand need to get it together.....ergo, I've no idea where the car is, I know it's build, I has a VIN but could be anywhere........ :evil: :evil: 
March 4th.....I think not!

Linz.


----------



## TerryCTR

jhoneyman said:


> I think I might be safe on the tyre front as I went for the 20" wheel option


There has been TTRS's with the 20s coming with the Hankooks so I'm not sure that saves you from the Hankooks!


----------



## Pitchaa

Dealer e-mailed today to confirm that she has arrived in the UK, and passed through Customs. Even e-mailed me the registration plate number for the car so I can get insurance sorted out. Feeling the excitement now! Although have to wait until 4th March to pick her up as I was waiting for the 17 plates to come (for the sake of waiting an extra week it made sense!)


----------



## ZephyR2

So this confirms that a car can be registered once it arrives in the U.K. So you don't have to take delivery by the tax change deadline if your dealer is on the ball.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

ZephyR2 said:


> So this confirms that a car can be registered once it arrives in the U.K. So you don't have to take delivery by the tax change deadline if your dealer is on the ball.


This is handy to know... I've just been told by my dealer that my build date has been brought forward to the 20th February so it will still be tight for the end of March!


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

TerryCTR said:


> I'm waiting for my dealer to tell me what tyres are on the car better not be those bloody hankooks


My TTS video shows Bridgestones.


----------



## pcbbc

Gadgetgeezer said:


> My TTS video shows Bridgestones.


Lucky for you!  
You have the standard blade style 19" on a black edition TTS Roadster by the looks of things.
I wonder if the rims have any influence on tyres, or if it is just wheel size?
My (non Black) TTS Roadster with the standard 19" 5 twin spokes started its build today, so let's hope for Bridgestones on that too!


----------



## TerryCTR

It's just your luck mate and what was the cheapest at the time. There are all combos of alloys on here that have came fitted with reasonable or the pathetic tyres. Guaranteed with my luck it's the ditch finders!


----------



## Reacher17

Morning.....

I checked in hoping to see some of Reastys pics.....
As for me, I'm at 38, listed on a manifest, no idea which one, but at Emden waiting for a boat.

Happy days....

Linz.


----------



## Pitchaa

Car arrived at the dealer today. They even sent me a little video to show me what she looks like. Never had that before! She's a beauty. The next 2 weeks are going to go very slowly knowing she is there waiting to be picked up!


----------



## Reasty

Just picked my tts up,I am speechless it is absolutely beautiful!!! will post some pictures tomorrow,oh and I got yokohamas so happy days,for all those waiting for there car,man are you in for a treat.


----------



## blaird03

Reasty said:


> Just picked my tts up,I am speechless it is absolutely beautiful!!! will post some pictures tomorrow,oh and I got yokohamas so happy days,for all those waiting for there car,man are you in for a treat.


So you have been posting on this thread under false pretence then !

Congratulations and I am looking forward to your write up and pics


----------



## KevC

Reasty said:


> Just picked my tts up,I am speechless it is absolutely beautiful!!! will post some pictures tomorrow,oh and I got yokohamas so happy days,for all those waiting for there car,man are you in for a treat.


Woo! 
Nice one. It's lovely inside isn't it. Stick it in dynamic and give the engine a rev and you'll hear the popping from the exhaust. It's great


----------



## jhoneyman

Damn you now have me all excited... couple of weeks yet for me ... Boo [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Just picked my tts up,I am speechless it is absolutely beautiful!!! will post some pictures tomorrow,oh and I got yokohamas so happy days,for all those waiting for there car,man are you in for a treat.


Happy days in your house......can't wait to see it! Enjoy enjoy enjoy......


----------



## daddow

TerryCTR said:


> Let's hope it wasn't the Hankooks then!


Got Pirelli Zs on my 20" Spokes but the question I ask being ignorant on tyres are Hancooks really that bad?. When mine need replacing is it really worth going for best being a non track etc driver when mine comes up for renewal, would I know the difference?


----------



## TerryCTR

There has been a couple of members who mentioned aqua planing at 50mph on some standing water so yes I would say go for some decent tread. Personally I will stick with MPSS (now MP4s)


----------



## watkins58

Evening all, had a lovely phone call from my dealer informing me that my TTS has arrived and will be ready for March 1st collection. looking forward to a fantastic St. Davids day...............


----------



## TerryCTR

Result, I've checked the tracker and I'm still showing as in QC and the more detailed one shows status 10 again :roll:

I'll just need to trust that it's on the same boat as the other ones currently showing status 32


----------



## Reasty

A few quick pics in the show us your TT section,will post better ones over the weekend,man this thing is awesome and the B&O system is epic!!!


----------



## robes

Reasty said:


> A few quick pics in the show us your TT section,will post better ones over the weekend,man this thing is awesome and the B&O system is epic!!!


Hope you're having fun! Only 2 weeks to wait for me........


----------



## R_TTS

Reasty said:


> A few quick pics in the show us your TT section,will post better ones over the weekend,man this thing is awesome and the B&O system is epic!!!


Loving the nano/black edition/wheel/red caliper combo Reasty. Congratulations.

I saw an RS4 with the same wheels on the other day, they look even better in the flesh, more concave looking. At least I assume they were the same wheels.


----------



## jhoneyman

Oh my that is looking good. I was contemplating Nano but bottled it haha.
Went for Ara black edition with those wheels/calipers/LED matrix :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

TerryCTR said:


> Result, I've checked the tracker and I'm still showing as in QC and the more detailed one shows status 10 again :roll:
> 
> I'll just need to trust that it's on the same boat as the other ones currently showing status 32


Left hand, right hand....

Had the dealer mail me today to say "your car is confirmed to be starting its build next week". Which I told him that was a little odd, as the tracker said it was it was panel shop yesterday and paint shop today... :roll:


----------



## TerryCTR

When was your original build week mate? The only thing to trust is asking them on live chat


----------



## Pitchaa

Wouldn't trust the tracker at all....!


----------



## Reacher17

Pitchaa said:


> Wouldn't trust the tracker at all....!


As much use as t*ts on fish.....mine is saying QC, has done since 7th Feb, but it's at Emden waiting for a boat......useless!

Linz


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

Seen it, love it. TTS tyres deffo Potenzas!


----------



## TerryCTR

Mines is status 38 now just waiting to ship.


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> Mines is status 38 now just waiting to ship.


Yeah but mine is two cars in front......lolololo

Wishful thinking, still 38 waiting for the boat


----------



## TerryCTR

Yes it's first in last out didn't you know :lol:

Earlier in the thread someone showed the boat on the move so we must be able to track it somehow


----------



## brittan

TerryCTR said:


> Earlier in the thread someone showed the boat on the move so we must be able to track it somehow


Wasn't me but go here: https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/ho ... :52/zoom:6

and put the vessel's name in the search box , top right.


----------



## TerryCTR

Thanks mate, now its Reachers turn to find out the name of the boat 8)


----------



## blaird03

TerryCTR said:


> Thanks mate, now is Reachers turn to find out the name of the boat 8)


Try Weser Highway (this was the boat my car came over on).


----------



## robes

Gadgetgeezer said:


> Seen it, love it. TTS tyres deffo Potenzas!


Ooo nice colour!  Sepang is so last year...


----------



## pcbbc

Reacher17 said:


> As much use as t*ts on fish.....mine is saying QC, has done since 7th Feb, but it's at Emden waiting for a boat......useless


Don't complain, it could have been worse. It could actually still have been in QC!  
Apparently mine has moved to assembly. Scheduled build week was due to be Monday 20th.


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, now is Reachers turn to find out the name of the boat 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Try Weser Highway (this was the boat my car came over on).
Click to expand...

Mine was also Weser highway exactly one week after blairds,Emden to Grimsby.


----------



## TerryCTR

I didn't find it there but I'll log into the laptop later for a better look. I estimate the first week of March if I'm lucky so I'd be happy to collect on sat 4th!


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> Thanks mate, now its Reachers turn to find out the name of the boat 8)


Any boat ending in Highway.....I believe Audi use Kess vessels for transporting cars....so, marinetraffic.com will tell you what vessels are due in and out of both Grimsby and Emden....just a matter of watching and waiting to see what Highway boats cross the water! Simples....and then give the dealer some earache about getting a status update. Live chat won't get that info at weekends so I'm informed so come Monday they'll be getting poked along with my reticent dealer in Liverpool....

Linz


----------



## brittan

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/de ... %20HIGHWAY

If you click on 'show on live map' you can track it when it is on the move. It's one of the green circles by Westgate.

Also try 'route forecast'.


----------



## Reasty

Isar and Weser highway are both currently moored at Grimsby and Neckar highway is currently moored in Emden having arrived from Grimsby today,these are the 3 doing the Emden-Grimsby run currently.  hopefully your cars will be on there way next week.  8)


----------



## TerryCTR

need to keep an eye on the 3 of them. How long does it take to reach Grimsby?


----------



## KevC

Only a few hours. If they arrive at the end of the day they moor offshore and dock in the morning, otherwise they go straight in. The same ships do the journey every 2-3 days.


----------



## TerryCTR

Then it's what 3 days to the dealers on the train?


----------



## blaird03

TerryCTR said:


> I didn't find it there but I'll log into the laptop later for a better look. I estimate the first week of March if I'm lucky so I'd be happy to collect on sat 4th!


collecting mine on Sat 4th too


----------



## mustremembermylogin

The tracker is definitely misbehaving.

Spoke to my dealer yesterday as I have a small issue with my current car, and he confirmed that it's 'being built' at the moment. Quite what stage it's at is anyones guess....


----------



## Reacher17

blaird03 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't find it there but I'll log into the laptop later for a better look. I estimate the first week of March if I'm lucky so I'd be happy to collect on sat 4th!
> 
> 
> 
> collecting mine on Sat 4th too
Click to expand...

I'm hoping for the 4th too......straight run cross country ish to Liverpool from Grimsby so fingers crossed :?


----------



## Reacher17

mustremembermylogin said:


> The tracker is definitely misbehaving.
> 
> Spoke to my dealer yesterday as I have a small issue with my current car, and he confirmed that it's 'being built' at the moment. Quite what stage it's at is anyones guess....


There are some major issues with the tracker, mine stopped tracking on 7th Feb and I know some others here have had similar problems.....I'm struggling to see why it's so unreliable- the cars all have barcodes, scan barcode, update tracker, works for UPS.......currently I'm in QC according to it, but the car is waiting for a boat in Emden, try using live chat for updates, bear in mind they cannot update status at weekends, only week days! But yeah it's frankly useless for some, Audi have been told repeatedly about it but shrug their shoulders, no point having a tracker when it won't update or track.....


----------



## KevC

TerryCTR said:


> Then it's what 3 days to the dealers on the train?


Train or lorry to the central distribution centre first and then the dealer will call it in when they want it.
They will then have it for a couple of days at least to check it, prep it and then get you in to take it


----------



## TerryCTR

I have told them just to check it over but I don't want it prepped so should be good to go relatively sharpish


----------



## TerryCTR

blaird03 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't find it there but I'll log into the laptop later for a better look. I estimate the first week of March if I'm lucky so I'd be happy to collect on sat 4th!
> 
> 
> 
> collecting mine on Sat 4th too
Click to expand...

I may see you there then


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Reacher17 said:


> There are some major issues with the tracker, mine stopped tracking on 7th Feb and I know some others here have had similar problems.....I'm struggling to see why it's so unreliable- the cars all have barcodes, scan barcode, update tracker, works for UPS.......currently I'm in QC according to it, but the car is waiting for a boat in Emden, try using live chat for updates, bear in mind they cannot update status at weekends, only week days! But yeah it's frankly useless for some, Audi have been told repeatedly about it but shrug their shoulders, no point having a tracker when it won't update or track.....


It's weird having a system like this which doesn't work correctly and as you say its odd why its so unreliable as the process must be automated. It would almost be better not to have the tracker.

My tracker still says that the build is due to commence on the 27th February and I only know this is incorrect as I was at the dealers yesterday! The bonus is that it is now likely I'll take delivery before April 1st....


----------



## spooky_gnome

Reasty said:


> Isar and Weser highway are both currently moored at Grimsby and Neckar highway is currently moored in Emden having arrived from Grimsby today,these are the 3 doing the Emden-Grimsby run currently.  hopefully your cars will be on there way next week.  8)


Isar has been at Emden all day. Docked about 2am 18th Feb. Its now on its way back to Grimsby, left Emden at 23:02, so about 28 mins ago. I'm hoping our cars are on it. Scheduled to dock at Grimsby tomorrow, Sunday 19th at 23:00, so likely unloading Monday.

Happy days!!

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/de ... %20HIGHWAY


----------



## Reasty

spooky_gnome said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isar and Weser highway are both currently moored at Grimsby and Neckar highway is currently moored in Emden having arrived from Grimsby today,these are the 3 doing the Emden-Grimsby run currently.  hopefully your cars will be on there way next week.  8)
> 
> 
> 
> Isar has been at Emden all day. Docked about 2am 18th Feb. Its now on its way back to Grimsby, left Emden at 23:02, so about 28 mins ago. I'm hoping our cars are on it. Scheduled to dock at Grimsby tomorrow, Sunday 19th at 23:00, so likely unloading Monday.
> 
> Happy days!!
> 
> https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/de ... %20HIGHWAY
Click to expand...

Sorry I got isar and Neckar the wrong wait round,Neckar is still sat at Grimsby,isar as said is currently on its way to Grimsby and Weser is currently on its way back to Emden and due to dock about 5:30 tomorrow morning,I'm excited for yo guys and girls,also check your trackers today because mine updated lastnight and now has changed to kind of like an overview of my car where I can see it's spec and book a service etc etc kinda like an after sales screen.


----------



## TerryCTR

My tracker is still showing quality control but if it's not on that boat on the move last night then it has to be this week at some point. I'm going to resist collecting early if it makes it so the 4th March is the most suitable day for me


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> My tracker is still showing quality control but if it's not on that boat on the move last night then it has to be this week at some point. I'm going to resist collecting early if it makes it so the 4th March is the most suitable day for me


I won't tell you how amazing the car is then :lol: spent most of yesterday playing with it and driving it,its an incredible car and as for the bang and olufson sound system,I've never heard anything like it in a car and I'm abit of an audiophile as my work involves audio,it's crystal clear,controlled and bloody loud,I'm blown away by how good it sounds.


----------



## TerryCTR

No please do it will pass the time between now and then 

Glad your enjoying it and makes the wait worth it


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tracker is still showing quality control but if it's not on that boat on the move last night then it has to be this week at some point. I'm going to resist collecting early if it makes it so the 4th March is the most suitable day for me
> 
> 
> 
> I won't tell you how amazing the car is then :lol: spent most of yesterday playing with it and driving it,its an incredible car and as for the bang and olufson sound system,I've never heard anything like it in a car and I'm abit of an audiophile as my work involves audio,it's crystal clear,controlled and bloody loud,I'm blown away by how good it sounds.
Click to expand...

I'm still showing QC as well......likewise Terry, I'm hoping mine is on Isar too, 
You sound like a dog with two tails Reasty.....glad you're enjoying it although the B&O didn't get put into mine....kinda wish I had now!!!


----------



## Holt2498

Hi All,

My factory order arrived at the dealership a couple of weeks ago for 01st March Delivery. On a 17 plate TTS tiptronic, 20" wheels, express red leather, extended leather, rear parking sensors, virtual cockpit, B&O and hill hold assist.

I think I've changed my mind on the car as a friend of mine took delivery of a Porsche Macan in January 2017 only to find out he is losing his job so I am looking at taking on the Macan instead.

Anyway if anyone is interested, here is the build spec, uk.audi.com/ARM9EK47 the spec came in at £45,725.00 and after discounts it's coming in at circa £37,500.00.

Beat the 01st April deadline for the NEW VED vehicle excise duty and get immediate delivery, I'm located in Lancashire near Manchester.

Kind regards jeremy.


----------



## Holt2498

Ps: I have also got a set of diamond cut 20" genuine Audi alloys and a new set of 245/30/20 Bridgestone Potenza tyres if anyone is interested. The alloys are ET37 so are 15mm further offset than standard 9x20 ET 52 alloys, the width of the 245 tyres means that the tyre pertrudes an extra 10mm. All the above will fit the AUDI TT MK3 without any modifications or issues.

The wheel part numbers are 20" 7 Double Spoke Alloy Wheels 9J 4H0601025AA, the have a diamond cut face with anthracite inserts. They are just the same as the ones in this link and are immaculate and as new.

I tried to upload photos but the file size was too big, happy to send if you enquire to me directly.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Audi+ ... f4hh2tCNXM:

Any questions please ask, you can reach me on [email protected]


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tracker is still showing quality control but if it's not on that boat on the move last night then it has to be this week at some point. I'm going to resist collecting early if it makes it so the 4th March is the most suitable day for me
> 
> 
> 
> I won't tell you how amazing the car is then :lol: spent most of yesterday playing with it and driving it,its an incredible car and as for the bang and olufson sound system,I've never heard anything like it in a car and I'm abit of an audiophile as my work involves audio,it's crystal clear,controlled and bloody loud,I'm blown away by how good it sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still showing QC as well......likewise Terry, I'm hoping mine is on Isar too,
> You sound like a dog with two tails Reasty.....glad you're enjoying it although the B&O didn't get put into mine....kinda wish I had now!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: you will understand why when you get yours,been out in it most of today aswell :roll: :lol:


----------



## Reacher17

I won't tell you how amazing the car is then :lol: spent most of yesterday playing with it and driving it,its an incredible car and as for the bang and olufson sound system,I've never heard anything like it in a car and I'm abit of an audiophile as my work involves audio,it's crystal clear,controlled and bloody loud,I'm blown away by how good it sounds.[/quote]

I'm still showing QC as well......likewise Terry, I'm hoping mine is on Isar too, 
You sound like a dog with two tails Reasty.....glad you're enjoying it although the B&O didn't get put into mine....kinda wish I had now!!![/quote]

:lol: :lol: you will understand why when you get yours,been out in it most of today aswell :roll: :lol:[/quote]

Awww brill, sounds like you're having a whale of a time...the car is stunning.....and yeah, I'll probably be exactly the same!


----------



## spooky_gnome

The ISAR HIGHWAY has landed in good old blighty...  I just hope my car is on it :lol:


----------



## Reacher17

spooky_gnome said:


> The ISAR HIGHWAY has landed in good old blighty...  I just hope my car is on it :lol:


Ditto..... :? :?


----------



## jhoneyman

My car is now on UK soil (well waters) - Arrived this morning and is order status = 39 (Car on ship)
It will be order status 40 (Off the ship) today once it is off loaded and scanned.


----------



## TerryCTR

Mines is on a ship called city of Petersburg due to arrive in the U.K. tommorrow. Looks like I will be on for collection on the 4th


----------



## Reacher17

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Still at Emden.....waiting for the next boat allegedly.....


----------



## TerryCTR

It should make the U.K. by the end of the week I would imagine


----------



## spooky_gnome

Reacher17 said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Still at Emden.....waiting for the next boat allegedly.....


Mine too.... soooo wanted it to be on the ISAR HIGHWAY. Next ship for me to obsessively track is the WESER HIGHWAY, which is also docked in EMDEN today, ready to head off to Grimsby, docking tomorrow at 18:31 :-D


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> Mines is on a ship called city of Petersburg due to arrive in the U.K. tommorrow. Looks like I will be on for collection on the 4th


Not wishing to be a kill joy, but its currently moored in the River Tyne in Newcastle??? City of St Petersburg? :? :?


----------



## TerryCTR

That's what customer services said today, maybe it's already made the journey?

I'll ask again tomorrow but that was the latest today and they said City of Petersburg but they could have meant St


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> That's what customer services said today, maybe it's already made the journey?
> 
> I'll ask again tomorrow but that was the latest today and they said City of Petersburg but they could have meant St


Hopefully just a blip on the CS side....

I'm desperate to check on mine but don't want to cos in case it sat in Emden still!


----------



## jhoneyman

Just off the chat there and the car is now on UK soil (Scanned off the ship) so now Order status = 40.
Progress and hopefully be good to pick up on the 4th March.


----------



## TerryCTR

Mines is also on U.K. soil and the dealer has confirmed that the 4th should be fine for collection


----------



## jhoneyman

TerryCTR said:


> Mines is also on U.K. soil and the dealer has confirmed that the 4th should be fine for collection


I am assuming you contacted the dealer and not the other way around?

I better get on at them too for a 4th Pickup :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines is also on U.K. soil and the dealer has confirmed that the 4th should be fine for collection
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you contacted the dealer and not the other way around?
> 
> I better get on at them too for a 4th Pickup :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes I have been annoying him quite a bit of late and it was the dealer who confirmed that it's now in the U.K.

I thought you would go for midnight collection on the 1st March!


----------



## blaird03

TerryCTR said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines is also on U.K. soil and the dealer has confirmed that the 4th should be fine for collection
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you contacted the dealer and not the other way around?
> 
> I better get on at them too for a 4th Pickup :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have been annoying him quite a bit of late and it was the dealer who confirmed that it's now in the U.K.
> 
> I thought you would go for midnight collection on the 1st March!
Click to expand...

So that is 3 of us collecting TTS's on March 4th at Edinburgh ?
I was offered a midnight collection - but doesn't do it for me


----------



## steamcake

TerryCTR said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines is also on U.K. soil and the dealer has confirmed that the 4th should be fine for collection
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you contacted the dealer and not the other way around?
> 
> I better get on at them too for a 4th Pickup :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have been annoying him quite a bit of late and it was the dealer who confirmed that it's now in the U.K.
> 
> I thought you would go for midnight collection on the 1st March!
Click to expand...

Swansea are delivering mine 1st March, It's been sat in their storage since end December because my build date was brought so far forward. I requested delivery at 00.01am but they weren't for playing... Had to settle for 9-10am


----------



## TerryCTR

blaird03 said:


> So that is 3 of us collecting TTS's on March 4th at Edinburgh ?
> I was offered a midnight collection - but doesn't do it for me


I guess it is  but let's keep our fingers crossed until they land safely at the dealers.

That must be torture waiting that long steamcake I would have collected by now


----------



## jhoneyman

TerryCTR said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines is also on U.K. soil and the dealer has confirmed that the 4th should be fine for collection
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you contacted the dealer and not the other way around?
> 
> I better get on at them too for a 4th Pickup :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have been annoying him quite a bit of late and it was the dealer who confirmed that it's now in the U.K.
> 
> I thought you would go for midnight collection on the 1st March!
Click to expand...

I would have but in Lisbon with work :roll: Back on the 2nd - 4th is looking good for me.
We should all drive out together and make some noise.


----------



## pcbbc

jhoneyman said:


> I would have but in Lisbon with work :roll: Back on the 2nd - 4th is looking good for me.
> We should all drive out together and make some noise.


Careful - If one of the others doesn't like their colour/config - they might end up stealing yours...


----------



## Reacher17

And today......

Still in Emden [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Reacher17

Apparently it's not.......it's on the Isar heading for Grimsby....
Cust services are a bit shonky- I spoke to them at 4.15pm, to be told, no sorry, still in Emden, yet the Isar left port at 15.50!
Think they need to replace their hamsters cos their updating system is crap!

Hey ho, she's on her way tho.....


----------



## pcbbc

Surely the answer is....
a) Fit Audi Connect and nav as standard,
b) Install SIM at factory,
c) Get Nav to update tracker with actual realtime locations.

Mine is in QA as of Monday. Of course that means it could be just about anywhere! Not sure there's much point checking with CS where it actually is, as I doubt it makes it come any quicker.

Happy for you guys and gals whos cars are almost here.


----------



## Reacher17

pcbbc said:


> Surely the answer is....
> a) Fit Audi Connect and nav as standard,
> b) Install SIM at factory,
> c) Get Nav to update tracker with actual realtime locations.
> 
> Mine is in QA as of Monday. Of course that means it could be just about anywhere! Not sure there's much point checking with CS where it actually is, as I doubt it makes it come any quicker.
> 
> Happy for you guys and gals whos cars are almost here.


I'd have thought they've all got barcodes, like UPS or FedEx.......but Audi seem to be particularly bad at tracking cars, so your proposal would be very efficient, effective and probably increase costs to customers, but in this day and age sat nav is kinda standard.......was gobsmacked when it wasn't, likewise the wind deflector was extra....better be bloody worth it by the time I get my little mitts on it tho :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

Reacher17 said:


> likewise the wind deflector was extra....better be bloody worth it by the time I get my little mitts on it tho :lol:


Indeed...
And not only extra - overcharged by £80 if you got the TTS and ordered it via the open top driving pack!


----------



## spooky_gnome

Reacher17 said:


> Apparently it's not.......it's on the Isar heading for Grimsby....
> Cust services are a bit shonky- I spoke to them at 4.15pm, to be told, no sorry, still in Emden, yet the Isar left port at 15.50!
> Think they need to replace their hamsters cos their updating system is crap!
> 
> Hey ho, she's on her way tho.....


Mine is also on the ISAR HIGHWAY. Awesome!!!


----------



## Reacher17

spooky_gnome said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's not.......it's on the Isar heading for Grimsby....
> Cust services are a bit shonky- I spoke to them at 4.15pm, to be told, no sorry, still in Emden, yet the Isar left port at 15.50!
> Think they need to replace their hamsters cos their updating system is crap!
> 
> Hey ho, she's on her way tho.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is also on the ISAR HIGHWAY. Awesome!!!
Click to expand...

Sure is......


----------



## jhoneyman

Car now en route to the Audi distribution centre.
Unsure where that is but will be held there until the dealership calls it in for travel to them....


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Car now en route to the Audi distribution centre.
> Unsure where that is but will be held there until the dealership calls it in for travel to them....


Excited much??? 
Great news....
Might just make the 4th for mine.......fingers crossed!


----------



## pcbbc

For all of you in Scotland who are collecting next week, hopefully storm Doris doesn't effect your collections, like it looks like it will for some unfortunate individuals...








Look to be Fords to me?


----------



## Reacher17

pcbbc said:


> For all of you in Scotland who are collecting next week, hopefully storm Doris doesn't effect your collections, like it looks like it will for some unfortunate individuals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look to be Fords to me?


Happened not far from me....and as far as I know the guys are collecting from Edinburgh, bit further south than that accident, but fair caused a bit of a tailback on M80 mind....and they dont look like Audi's!!!!!!


----------



## Reasty

Reacher17 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car now en route to the Audi distribution centre.
> Unsure where that is but will be held there until the dealership calls it in for travel to them....
> 
> 
> 
> Excited much???
> Great news....
> Might just make the 4th for mine.......fingers crossed!
Click to expand...

Not long now!! Reacher 8)


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car now en route to the Audi distribution centre.
> Unsure where that is but will be held there until the dealership calls it in for travel to them....
> 
> 
> 
> Excited much???
> Great news....
> Might just make the 4th for mine.......fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not long now!! Reacher 8)
Click to expand...

Nope.....still at Grimsby just now, so hoping for a swift allocation to transport and away over to Liverpool in time for next Saturday  
How's your new TT doing....enjoying it I assume???


----------



## Reasty

Yes super enjoying it thankyou,altho I've been away on business all this week, so when I get home tonight it will be like getting a new car again, I was worried about it with the weather you had yesterday but my Mrs assured me it's just fine, and then asked where the keys where of which I just said "yep" :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman

Car now "Stuck" at the port since the 19th due to weather and delays (From the chat today)
Defo longer than most being at the port.

4th March pickup looking unlikely now.


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Car now "Stuck" at the port since the 19th due to weather and delays (From the chat today)
> Defo longer than most being at the port.
> 
> 4th March pickup looking unlikely now.


You seem to be going backwards........I suspect the weather is impacting on transport from the port....but where do they go before they hit the dealerships? Some central holding area? 
Anyhoo same for me, still at port awaiting transport, the 4th is looking almost definitely not going to happen, I'll probably be looking at the following weekend before we can get down to collect the beastie, unless him indoors ends up offshore in which case it'll be me going to get it myself! 
Just as an aside, it seems the message has got through to Audi re their useless tracker, software bods looking at it so I'm told. Frankly, I think the chappy with the barcode scanner just didn't like Daytona Grey and missed it out :lol: so I'm still in QC....


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Yes super enjoying it thankyou,altho I've been away on business all this week, so when I get home tonight it will be like getting a new car again, I was worried about it with the weather you had yesterday but my Mrs assured me it's just fine, and then asked where the keys where of which I just said "yep" :lol:


 :lol: :lol: am sure Mrs Reasty just wanted to check it was ok!!!! Mr Reacher just leaves me the keys, daft sod- wait til he sees the mess it's in after the snow........   have 4WD, will go out and play in the snow.....lolololo


----------



## pcbbc

Reacher17 said:


> Just as an aside, it seems the message has got through to Audi re their useless tracker, software bods looking at it so I'm told. Frankly, I think the chappy with the barcode scanner just didn't like Daytona Grey and missed it out :lol: so I'm still in QC....


Maybe just my suspicious IT developer/programmer mind - But I think there is a distinct possibility the tracker is "faking it" (at least as far as status 20 events), or in some kind of fall-back mode because it isn't getting the data it needs.

For my car I have:


Code:


{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-20T00:00:00+0000"} QC (Monday)
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-18T00:00:00+0000"} Assembly (Saturday & Sunday)
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-17T00:00:00+0000"} Paint shop (Friday)
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-16T00:00:00+0000"} Panel shop (Thursday)
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-02-04T02:07:47+0000"} Prep 
{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-10-30T01:07:09+0000"} Order received
{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-10-21T01:17:02+0100"} Order placed

I note for all of the production events after status code 20, the time-stamp is exactly midnight. Also all steps (bar assembly) take 1 day, and low and behold - Car is completed and in QA exactly for it's scheduled build week start date (20th).

My suspension is that everyone gets the following progress through production:

 1 day - Panel Shop[/*]
 1 day - Paint shop[/*]
 2 days - Assembly[/*]
Does anyone have anything different?

Quite what triggers the move from Prep to Panel shop I am not sure. Either it's when they actually start building your car (i.e. triggered by some event in the factory), or it is done so your car is shown as built by the start of the scheduled build week (the one given when you moved into Prep). If the former, then the days at each stage will be the same; if the latter, then everyone's Panel Shop would start on a Thursday and be in QA on Monday.

Anyone else care to post their full status history so we can check?

For those of you who don't know how, login to Your Audi then go to this URL (replace XXXXXXXX with your order number):


Code:


https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraudi.html#/yourAudi/dashboard/order/XXXXXXXX


----------



## jhoneyman

Here we are:-

orderStatus : "24"statusDate : "2017-02-06T00:00:00+0000"1 QC 
orderStatus : "23"statusDate : "2017-02-04T00:00:00+0000"2 Assembly 
orderStatus : "22"statusDate : "2017-02-03T00:00:00+0000"3 Paint shop 
orderStatus : "21"statusDate : "2017-02-02T00:00:00+0000"4 Panel shop 
orderStatus : "20"statusDate : "2017-01-24T01:01:25+0000"5 Prep
orderStatus : "10"statusDate : "2016-12-09T07:01:05+0000"6 Order received


----------



## Reacher17

And mine is

"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-06T00:00:00+0000"}, QC
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-04T00:00:00+0000"}, Assembly
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-03T00:00:00+0000"} Paint
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-02T00:00:00+0000"}, Panel
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-01-24T01:22:27+0000"}, Prep
{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-12-17T01:14:22+0000"} Order rec'd

You may be bang on the money! All midnight time stamps bar status 10 and 20, and all spookily similar to each others!
As i logged into myaudi just now, for the first time i had the little TT roll across the screen to, surprise surprise, QC!!!!! :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

Thanks for the response guys.

A few more responses would be nice before we call it... But I'd say, for the on-line tracker, everyone's build completes on the Monday of their allocated build week and then enters QC.

This may well only be for Gyor builds, or something like that. Maybe for cars built at Ingolstadt Audi have better feeds from their systems? I wouldn't bet on it however. Or maybe the system is just designed to "fail safe" (basically a fallback mode) such that if it doesn't receive a feed from the factory it just reports standard progress steps regardless.

Dealer tells me this afternoon car is on train to Emden - So I'm no longer in QA (although tracker is of course still reporting that)! 

West Sussex here, so last time my car came via Sheerness - Is that still the same, and just Grimsby for you up the top end? Anyone know?


----------



## BauhauTTS

I would asume that Audi uses a production model based on lean principles (toyota production system), as do most auto makers these days. That includes level scheduling (fixed line rate, ex. 60 cars per hour) and a pull system. Provided there aren't any problems that cause the production line to be stopped, you end up with fixed times for completion of each stage. If they are doing this, they can just enter the date/time that an order is "pulled" into the start of the line, and the other times would be formula dependent.


----------



## pcbbc

BauhauTTS said:


> If they are doing this, they can just enter the date/time that an order is "pulled" into the start of the line, and the other times would be formula dependent.


Yes - But would everyone's car start build on a Thursday, and finish on a Monday?! The very same Monday as their build week? Which it's beginning to look remarkably like might be the case...
A fixed time of 4 days I can understand, but everything starting and ending on the same day of the week = obvious backend programming hack/fixup!


----------



## TerryCTR

Mines is now with the dealer but at last time of checking it was still QC


----------



## jhoneyman

TerryCTR said:


> Mines is now with the dealer but at last time of checking it was still QC


How did you jump the queue ? Lol
Mines is stuck at port.


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines is now with the dealer but at last time of checking it was still QC
> 
> 
> 
> How did you jump the queue ? Lol
> Mines is stuck at port.
Click to expand...

Beat me to ask that.....Terry must've made good on his phone call lolololo 
I'm still stuck at port too, although......my dealer deigned to email me today, totally unbidden and a first, to tell me he should hear from ECM, their transport lot, today as to when it will arrive at Liverpool, reckons he can still do the 4th! Hmmm you'll be going some mate- no completed paperwork, no insurance details, nothing that makes me think he can pull this off! I've still got a bloody Mini to VT yet, held back til we got a definite collection date......I'm taking the 4th with a large pinch of salt until he confirms registration, financial paperwork and asks for insurance details for comp 5 day cover.

Nice one Terry, not that I'm in any way envious.....much :x :lol: :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman

Dealer Did contact me earlier in the week prompting me to come in and finalise / sign the paperwork. 
I Requested this Saturday in doing so and heard nothing back lol


----------



## TerryCTR

I have a reg for my car now, I would have thought you would be in line with me mate. Did you call the dealer today to confirm the car is stuck at port. Doesn't seem right that mines would jump ahead unless yours was being shipped with a larger order.

Mines of course was transported in a quilted trailer to ensure its safety


----------



## blaird03

TerryCTR said:


> I have a reg for my car now, I would have thought you would be in line with me mate. Did you call the dealer today to confirm the car is stuck at port. Doesn't seem right that mines would jump ahead unless yours was being shipped with a larger order.
> 
> Mines of course was transported in a quilted trailer to ensure its safety


S*17 "something with Z's + X's" I assume ?


----------



## TerryCTR

Yes that's pretty much it, have you just received similar?


----------



## blaird03

TerryCTR said:


> Yes that's pretty much it, have you just received similar?


Yes - crap choice really.
I will have my reg on retention and move it over in a couple on months anyway.
Do you have a collection time confirmed yet ? - I'm 12noon Sat 4th.


----------



## TerryCTR

:lol: so your the bastard that stole that slot.

I will be in between 10-11 and he was fine with that


----------



## jhoneyman

Sound's like I'm now at the back of the queue. Car arrived into the UK Sunday and not shifted since. Maybe it fell off the ship lol 
Phone call happening tomorrow to the dealer !


----------



## TerryCTR

Very strange. I only put the call in to stall Reachers so no idea why you have been delayed


----------



## BauhauTTS

pcbbc said:


> BauhauTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are doing this, they can just enter the date/time that an order is "pulled" into the start of the line, and the other times would be formula dependent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - But would everyone's car start build on a Thursday, and finish on a Monday?! The very same Monday as their build week? Which it's beginning to look remarkably like might be the case...
> A fixed time of 4 days I can understand, but everything starting and ending on the same day of the week = obvious backend programming hack/fixup!
Click to expand...

Agreed. Sorry - misread your original post.


----------



## blaird03

TerryCTR said:


> :lol: so your the bastard that stole that slot.
> 
> I will be in between 10-11 and he was fine with that


Not sure I could let you be first !! 
Been a long wait and not long to go now.


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> Very strange. I only put the call in to stall Reachers so no idea why you have been delayed


  

Well it worked lol.....just off chat thingy, still in Grimsby and a transport order has been raised for it, but I think we are going to just go for the 11th, saves the massive disappointment of thinking it might be the 4th and it end up not!


----------



## TerryCTR

blaird03 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: so your the bastard that stole that slot.
> 
> I will be in between 10-11 and he was fine with that
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I could let you be first !!
> Been a long wait and not long to go now.
Click to expand...

Well technically I will be collecting beforehand 

Yes can't wait and with work being hectic it should fly in.



Reacher17 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange. I only put the call in to stall Reachers so no idea why you have been delayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it worked lol.....just off chat thingy, still in Grimsby and a transport order has been raised for it, but I think we are going to just go for the 11th, saves the massive disappointment of thinking it might be the 4th and it end up not!
Click to expand...

I think it would be a tight turnaround for that but still doable. For the sake of the extra week I would plan for that myself as it gives you time to sort GAP etc


----------



## jhoneyman

can't believe the dealer contacted me to sign the documents and then never replied when I offered to come in Saturday.
Think I will go in anyway


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> can't believe the dealer contacted me to sign the documents and then never replied when I offered to come in Saturday.
> Think I will go in anyway


Sounds about right for bloody dealers.....likewise, I responded to a message left, left my own message when they couldn't take the call, and "promised" to call back within 15 mins.....still waiting :twisted: :evil:


----------



## Reacher17

I think it would be a tight turnaround for that but still doable. For the sake of the extra week I would plan for that myself as it gives you time to sort GAP etc[/quote]

Very tight for the 4th, too many moving parts and I don't want the PDI rushed, so I'll settle for the following week.


----------



## jhoneyman

Called the dealership twice yesterday and promised a callback... nothing of the sort happened. 
Went into the dealership and the guy was out and about.

I have now decided to let the dealer chase me. I know the car is in the UK.. so only a matter of time.

Just dissapointed it arrived 7 days ago and still in port. Not to mention the dealer asking me to come in to finalise the paperwork early last week then Silence when I offer a time in doing so.
I remember when they were trying to secure the sale I was being emailed at 9pm at night


----------



## TerryCTR

That is all very strange, you wonder if something has happened to the car (touch wood it's ok).

Time to kick off a little given the fact that your car hit the U.K. first and yet your still none the wiser on what's going on


----------



## jhoneyman

I think it fell off the boat. Probably made its way back to Germany.


----------



## Reasty

When mine had arrived in the U.K. I called the dealership and was told that once the car was in the country the delivery company has upto 14 days to pick the car up and deliver it to the dealership,I imagine this is one of the busiest time of the year for them with the new reg and all so I'm sure the car is fine and simply just waiting its turn,trust me when I say it will have been worth the wait.


----------



## Alan Sl

jhoneyman said:


> Called the dealership twice yesterday and promised a callback... nothing of the sort happened.
> Went into the dealership and the guy was out and about.
> 
> I have now decided to let the dealer chase me. I know the car is in the UK.. so only a matter of time.
> 
> Just dissapointed it arrived 7 days ago and still in port. Not to mention the dealer asking me to come in to finalise the paperwork early last week then Silence when I offer a time in doing so.
> I remember when they were trying to secure the sale I was being emailed at 9pm at night


I think the problem could be down to the time of year with so many new car registrations plus punters trying to get more expensive cars registered before 1st April. I would say from a customer services point of view probably the worst time of year to buy a new motor. I've seen me be in a car dealership the week before Christmas and the staff are bored to death, conversely in Feb/March a different story.

Ironically I have just bought a new Audi which is a stock car, I said to the dealer that I would pick it up the end of March so that the garage could properly prep it as I am sure they cannot prep the sheer volume of new sales ready for the 1st March.

I am sure it will be worth the wait and that you really enjoy it.


----------



## Reacher17

Does all sound a little strange.....given that yours did arrive first, Terry has a reg no and is at dealers...but am sure Reasty is right, just very very very busy at this time, although Audi say 7 days max at port before transport, well that's what they've told me as mine only arrived on Wednesday, fingers crossed its just down to time of year and demand for transport, but I to would be kicking off a bit......


----------



## jhoneyman

Yeah probably right with the time of year.
still the comms is pretty bad.

I don't mind waiting until the 11th as it gives me another week to sort the garage for where it will be stored


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Yeah probably right with the time of year.
> still the comms is pretty bad.
> 
> I don't mind waiting until the 11th as it gives me another week to sort the garage for where it will be stored


For sure, crap comms, about as bad as mine til I kicked up a fuss with Audi.....I'd have said I'll be in at 10 and turned up at 12, probably have caught him!!! Sure it will be just down to time of year/demand.....
I've a got a choice of days now, 6th/10th/11th....depends on him indoors and where he's going to be


----------



## TerryCTR

I get that they are likely busy but given the cars are going to the same dealer I would have expected them all to be on the one transporter. Fingers crossed it's ok anyway and you can sort this week


----------



## jhoneyman

Car is still at the port - Audi UK reckon it should automatically be booked to come up be week end since it has been there for so long now.

Contacted the dealer again and he was unaware it had arrived. Now trying to urge it up lol


----------



## steevo92

Apologies if this has already been discussed many times!

My build week was to start today "27th February" but I have jumped straight to QC. I read a couple of pages back that is normal.

My question is now, how long from now should it take for me to be at the port - or has my car actually not been built yet?

Many thanks!


----------



## TerryCTR

The best thing to do is check with customer services using the online chat, mines is with the dealer since last week yet still shows QC


----------



## steevo92

TerryCTR said:


> The best thing to do is check with customer services using the online chat, mines is with the dealer since last week yet still shows QC


I don't mean to be an idiot, but where do you find the online chat? All I can see is email and a contact number?

Thanks


----------



## mustremembermylogin

steevo92 said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed many times!
> 
> My build week was to start today "27th February" but I have jumped straight to QC. I read a couple of pages back that is normal.
> 
> My question is now, how long from now should it take for me to be at the port - or has my car actually not been built yet?
> 
> Many thanks!


Mine's done exactly the same. Looking at the more detailed data it appears work started last Thursday.

Live chat can be found via this url https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/contact-us.html

Click the Live Chat box on the right-hand side of the page.


----------



## Reacher17

steevo92 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do is check with customer services using the online chat, mines is with the dealer since last week yet still shows QC
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be an idiot, but where do you find the online chat? All I can see is email and a contact number?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

On that page, if Live Chat is available it should appear as a red box on the right hand side of the screen, bear with it, sometimes it doesn't always appear right away, as they are super busy, but when its available, click on the red box and a chat window will open up....just put in your name and ask for an order update.

It does appear that when orders reach the QC stage, that coincides with the actual build week date - the car is built in the days leading up to the build week date and slots into QC on that date - at least that seems to be the case for a few of us here who have cars that arrived in UK last week and are either at dealers, en route to dealers or in port.
My build is as described a few pages back and my car left port today after arriving last Wednesday in Grimsby, if that helps.....and mine too is still showing as being in QC!

Edit - just logged into the tracker and today its saying my order has left Gyor.....so a bit behind the drag curve then.....but thats the first time its moved in over three weeks!!


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Just asked for an update via the online chat and was told that build is this week. When I mentioned about the tracker saying it was in QC, I got this answer:

*We are having some issues with the tracker at the moment whereby it may be showing incorrect information. We have been informed that it will be working correctly tomorrow, so you may wish to check again then.
*

So who knows... :?


----------



## KevC

steevo92 said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed many times!
> 
> My build week was to start today "27th February" but I have jumped straight to QC. I read a couple of pages back that is normal.
> 
> My question is now, how long from now should it take for me to be at the port - or has my car actually not been built yet?
> 
> Many thanks!


Build start -to- dealer time is about 40 days. The bits in between vary a lot. Some sit in QC for days, some don't, some arrive at the dock and go straight on the boat, some sit there for a week. It just depends on the timings.


----------



## pcbbc

steevo92 said:


> My build week was to start today "27th February" but I have jumped straight to QC. I read a couple of pages back that is normal.





mustremembermylogin said:


> Mine's done exactly the same. Looking at the more detailed data it appears work started last Thursday.


This is because the on-line tracking is a complete work of fiction (at least at the moment - who knows if it has ever been actually "live"). If your build week was scheduled for w/c today (Monday 27th Feb), then your order will have progressed automatically on the "online" tracking as follows:
Thursday 23 : Panel Shop
Friday 24 : Paint Shop
Saturday 25 & Sunday 26 : Assembly
Monday 27 (your scheduled build start) : In QA

My car followed this pattern, but starting Thursday 16th, for a BW of 20th Feb, and we have other forum members reporting the exact same pattern with regard to days of the week on which each step starts.

My car is still showing as "in QA" today, but dealer called Friday and said it was on train to Emden, and today Live Chat with CS confirm it is now there and waiting for a boat (which they say up to 14 days).

So, please treat the on-line tracking as purely "for entertainment purposes only" - I'm sorry to say I don't believe much of what it tells you has any basis in reality, other than being related to your allocated build week... 

As others have said, if you need real progress updates, you'll need to use the live chat or your dealer. Suggest live chat as your dealer will no doubt get pissed if you bug him every few days for updates... 8)


----------



## Reacher17

steevo92 said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed many times!
> 
> My build week was to start today "27th February" but I have jumped straight to QC. I read a couple of pages back that is normal.
> 
> My question is now, how long from now should it take for me to be at the port - or has my car actually not been built yet?
> 
> Many thanks!


This is my timeline.....
BW 6th Feb 2017

Ordered 5th December 2016 
Order received 17th December 2016 
Into Preparation 24th January 2017	
Into Panel Shop 2nd February 2017	
Into Paint Shop 3rd February 2017	
Into Assembly 4th February 2017	
Into QC 6th February 2017 
Left Gyor 13th February 2017 
Arrived Emden 16th February 2017 
Left Emden 21st February 2017 
Arrived Grimsby, UK 22nd February 2017 
Left Grimsby 27th February 2017 
ETA Liverpool 3rd March 2017


----------



## pcbbc

Of if you want another later example of progress
BW 20th Feb 2017

Ordered 20th October 2016 (feeling a little hard done by now I see December orders arrinving before me! :evil: )
Order received 30th October 2016
Into Preparation 4th February 2017
Into Panel Shop 16th February 2017 (Thursday)
Into Paint Shop 17th February 2017 (Friday)
Into Assembly 18th February 2017 (Saturday)
Into QC 20th February 2017 (Monday / Official BW start)
On train/Left Gyor 24th February 2017
At Emden 27th February 2017
ETA before April (hopefully!) :wink:


----------



## spooky_gnome

Yay! The tracker is working again... sort of  Although, it's only showing as leaving Ingolstadt... which since it was built in Gyor is incredible... also, knowing that it's already in the UK just shows they have probably just moved everyone along one notch. :-(


----------



## Reacher17

pcbbc said:


> Of if you want another later example of progress
> BW 20th Feb 2017
> 
> Ordered 20th October 2016 (feeling a little hard done by now I see December orders arrinving before me! :evil: )
> Order received 30th October 2016
> Into Preparation 4th February 2017
> Into Panel Shop 16th February 2017 (Thursday)
> Into Paint Shop 17th February 2017 (Friday)
> Into Assembly 18th February 2017 (Saturday)
> Into QC 20th February 2017 (Monday / Official BW start)
> On train/Left Gyor 24th February 2017
> At Emden 27th February 2017
> ETA before April (hopefully!) :wink:


October??? Good lord, have you ordered a gold plated TT??
I'd be feeling a little peeved too..... :?


----------



## pcbbc

Reacher17 said:


> Good lord, have you ordered a gold plated TT??
> I'd be feeling a little peeved too..... :?


No, just a fairly run of the mill TTS Roadster. :? 
Quite a few options, but nothing "out of the ordinary" that would account for such delay - like custom paint.

I don't think my dealer used a pre-assigned build slot. That's the usual way people get ahead in the queue...
TBH - My only requirement was that it should arrive before the April tax hike. Still, this is cutting it too fine for my liking!


----------



## TerryCTR

Not quite sure about working



I wouldn't rely on the tracker as otherwise your car could be sitting there ready to go and your unaware


----------



## Pitchaa

Tracker definitely doesn't work. Mine is STILL stuck on 'your Audi has left Gyor' despite it being sat at the dealers for almost 2 weeks now!


----------



## Reacher17

TerryCTR said:


> Not quite sure about working
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't rely on the tracker as otherwise your car could be sitting there ready to go and your unaware


Exactly the same as mine Terry......but now I'm in the same boat at jhoneyman....nobody is sure where my car is! Told it had left port today, dealer says this, Audi CS say no, can take 14 days to leave port......still at port....14 bloody days!! Don't think so, there's no enough room for a 14 day backlog of new cars......but lo, tracker says no no, it's just left the factory..... :twisted: :evil: 
I think Audi have some serious issues with their information and comms, it's shit! No other word for it! If UPS can track my parcel all the way from Dubai, using a simple barcode, tell me every way point it passed and at what time, why can't Audi do the same with their cars??? Bloody infuriatingly crap system!


----------



## Reacher17

pcbbc said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, have you ordered a gold plated TT??
> I'd be feeling a little peeved too..... :?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just a fairly run of the mill TTS Roadster. :?
> Quite a few options, but nothing "out of the ordinary" that would account for such delay - like custom paint.
> 
> I don't think my dealer used a pre-assigned build slot. That's the usual way people get ahead in the queue...
> TBH - My only requirement was that it should arrive before the April tax hike. Still, this is cutting it too fine for my liking!
Click to expand...

I noticed on my order, placed on December 5th, that the order date was June 10th 2016, so I'm assuming that the dealer utilised a pre assigned slot in order for me to get a build week of Feb 6th. My only specification was that I got the car by the end of March to avoid the tax hike and for a 17 plate, pretty much the same as you. I'd be pissed off too if I ordered in October and are behind the likes of me with a December order date and a BW6.......


----------



## pcbbc

Reacher17 said:


> I noticed on my order, placed on December 5th, that the order date was June 10th 2016, so I'm assuming that the dealer utilised a pre assigned slot in order for me to get a build week of Feb 6th. My only specification was that I got the car by the end of March to avoid the tax hike and for a 17 plate, pretty much the same as you. I'd be pissed off too if I ordered in October and are behind the likes of me with a December order date and a BW6.......


Thanks pal.

So your order had already been in the system 6 months in December, for a total 8 month end-to-end order time. That quite a waiting list and actually makes me feel better about only having to wait 5 months!

And anyway, the wait for both of us is nearly over. So all water under the bridge. Good luck with your pickup. Hope it's everything you've been waiting for... I'm sure she'll be just great!


----------



## GavinE

Pitchaa said:


> Tracker definitely doesn't work. Mine is STILL stuck on 'your Audi has left Gyor' despite it being sat at the dealers for almost 2 weeks now!


Mine still says 'your Audi has left Gyor' and I picked it up on the 2nd November. :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

GavinE said:


> Pitchaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tracker definitely doesn't work. Mine is STILL stuck on 'your Audi has left Gyor' despite it being sat at the dealers for almost 2 weeks now!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine still says 'your Audi has left Gyor' and I picked it up on the 2nd November. :lol:
Click to expand...

LOLs

When it arrives, do you get another one?! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

I remember going thru all this frustrating nonsense with mine around 10 months ago. After waiting an age to get started mine moved thru the factory smoothly, got stuck at QC for too many days but made to Emden and on to the ship pretty quickly.
Unfortunately it must have been first off the ship and then ended up being at the back of the yard at the UK port - 10 days before it moved !!
*The only reliable piece of information you will receive during the whole process is the video clip from your dealer showing you it has actually arrived at their premises.* 
You can't trust any updates you get from your dealer, the tracker or Audi CS. They were "having issues with the tracker" a year ago when mine was on order and again well before that. BS !


----------



## Reacher17

ZephyR2 said:


> I remember going thru all this frustrating nonsense with mine around 10 months ago. After waiting an age to get started mine moved thru the factory smoothly, got stuck at QC for too many days but made to Emden and on to the ship pretty quickly.
> Unfortunately it must have been first off the ship and then ended up being at the back of the yard at the UK port - 10 days before it moved !!
> *The only reliable piece of information you will receive during the whole process is the video clip from your dealer showing you it has actually arrived at their premises.*
> You can't trust any updates you get from your dealer, the tracker or Audi CS. They were "having issues with the tracker" a year ago when mine was on order and again well before that. BS !


The way my luck is going I'll get the video sometime around Xmas.....today I got my registration number for the new car, whereabouts unknown at present! Think your right Zephy....trust nobody til you see it with your own eyes!


----------



## steevo92

Even though my car is in QC on the tracker, apparently it won't be built until next week because it's week 9 according to customer service.... Isn't this week , week 9?


----------



## pcbbc

Did they actually say it will be starting its build next week, or that it will be built BY next week? There's a subtle difference if you miss out the BY...
The tracker is definitely premature in reporting build progress, as it starts reporting events for everyone (we presume fake) from the Thursday immediately preceding your build week.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

steevo92 said:


> Even though my car is in QC on the tracker, apparently it won't be built until next week because it's week 9 according to customer service.... Isn't this week , week 9?


Spoke to Audi CS earlier. Mine is a week 9 build and is starting build this week.

Tracker still says its in QC.. :roll:


----------



## Reacher17

Well for once the Disney tracker is correct....late but correct!!!
And at last some good news, it's being collected by transport tomorrow and will be ready on Saturday 4th, 12 midday.......    
Train tickets bought, insurances in place......4 big sleeps to go..........


----------



## TerryCTR

Good news. Roll on sat 8)


----------



## steevo92

pcbbc said:


> Did they actually say it will be starting its build next week, or that it will be built BY next week? There's a subtle difference if you miss out the BY...
> The tracker is definitely premature in reporting build progress, as it starts reporting events for everyone (we presume fake) from the Thursday immediately preceding your build week.


The guy definitely said it would start 06/03/17. However, not sure I believe him as he (same person) said yesterday that my car had began production.


----------



## spooky_gnome

I'm expecting mine to be delivered to the dealer this week. Before heading to the dealership in Cheltenham, the trucks drop all the cars off at a large compound in Tewkesbury (where I live) so yesterday and today I have been doing a drive-by to try and spot it. I thought I had... and sat there was an ara blue TT!!, but not with the wheels I ordered so is someone else's... anyone here in the Cheltenham region expecting one??


----------



## pcbbc

Reacher17 said:


> Saturday 4th, 12 midday.......
> Train tickets bought, insurances in place......4 big sleeps to go..........


Brilliant!  
Enjoy your collection. Remember, post pics if and when you get a minute!


----------



## blaird03

Reacher17 said:


> Well for once the Disney tracker is correct....late but correct!!!
> And at last some good news, it's being collected by transport tomorrow and will be ready on Saturday 4th, 12 midday.......
> Train tickets bought, insurances in place......4 big sleeps to go..........


Finally, must be delighted 
We have the same collection date / time


----------



## Reasty

I hope Saturday is a fantastic day for you all,it will be nice to all talk about our new cars and how awesome they are and trust me they are seriously awesome!, I took my dad out for a spin at the weekend and after a nice cruise as I'm running it in still I gave him a brief blat with everything in dynamic, his reaction was "the only way I can describe that is its like motorbike acceleration" seriously tho this car is like jekyll and Hyde,quiet well behaved and comfortable but then put it in dynamic and it turns into a ground based missile. :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

Just a quick update...


pcbbc said:


> Ordered 20th October 2016
> Order received 30th October 2016
> Into Preparation 4th February 2017
> Into Panel Shop 16th February 2017 (Thursday)
> Into Paint Shop 17th February 2017 (Friday)
> Into Assembly 18th February 2017 (Saturday)
> Into QC 20th February 2017 (Monday / Official BW start)
> On train/Left Gyor 24th February 2017
> At Emden 27th February 2017
> ETA before April (hopefully!) :wink:


Updated to status 30 as at 11:07 today - Left Ingolstadt (we presume they mean Gyor)
"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-03-01T11:07:47+0000"

Live chat so much more helpful and informative (thank you Nicola!): Still at Emden but released for shipping.
And without prompting, advised me to check back in a few days (so that was nice of her).


----------



## jhoneyman

Car has arrived at the Edinburgh dealership (order status 70)

If all goes well with remotely signing paperwork whilst Im in Lisbon this week I will have it 4pm Saturday.


----------



## TerryCTR

jhoneyman said:


> Car has arrived at the Edinburgh dealership (order status 70)
> 
> If all goes well with remotely signing paperwork whilst Im in Lisbon this week I will have it 4pm Saturday.


Good news mate


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Car has arrived at the Edinburgh dealership (order status 70)
> 
> If all goes well with remotely signing paperwork whilst Im in Lisbon this week I will have it 4pm Saturday.


Excellent news....
We did a sign/scan/email return this week with a wet signature required at Liverpool on Saturday, something about it needing to be signed on the premises, Audi requirement I believe!

So, by 4pm you'll have yours, Terry will be tearing up the M8 as much as one can given current state of the M8 in his and I will be blasting up the M6 in mine....have I missed anyone out??? Happy days.......


----------



## Reacher17

blaird03 said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well for once the Disney tracker is correct....late but correct!!!
> And at last some good news, it's being collected by transport tomorrow and will be ready on Saturday 4th, 12 midday.......
> Train tickets bought, insurances in place......4 big sleeps to go..........
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, must be delighted
> We have the same collection date / time
Click to expand...

Sorry Blaird....forgot about you...so four happy bunnies on Saturday afternoon in their respective new TT's....lets hope its sunny for the roof down!!!


----------



## blaird03

Reacher17 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car has arrived at the Edinburgh dealership (order status 70)
> 
> If all goes well with remotely signing paperwork whilst Im in Lisbon this week I will have it 4pm Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news....
> We did a sign/scan/email return this week with a wet signature required at Liverpool on Saturday, something about it needing to be signed on the premises, Audi requirement I believe!
> 
> So, by 4pm you'll have yours, Terry will be tearing up the M8 as much as one can given current state of the M8 in his and I will be blasting up the M6 in mine....have I missed anyone out??? Happy days.......
Click to expand...

yes,me, who will be blasting along the A71... well 1 mile of it as I am only 2 miles from the dealers


----------



## blaird03

jhoneyman said:


> Car has arrived at the Edinburgh dealership (order status 70)
> 
> If all goes well with remotely signing paperwork whilst Im in Lisbon this week I will have it 4pm Saturday.


great news... 
I may see it before you at my handover !


----------



## Reacher17

us Scottish lot should meet up .........mutual appreciation of respective motors..... STTO....Scottish TT Owners


----------



## pcbbc

Reacher17 said:


> STTO....Scottish TT Owners


*S*cottish *C*lub for *O*wners of *TT*s, surely? 

And may I be granted honorary member status? I know I'm down south, but 50% Scottish on my fathers side. Last name McConnachie.


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> I hope Saturday is a fantastic day for you all,it will be nice to all talk about our new cars and how awesome they are and trust me they are seriously awesome!, I took my dad out for a spin at the weekend and after a nice cruise as I'm running it in still I gave him a brief blat with everything in dynamic, his reaction was "the only way I can describe that is its like motorbike acceleration" seriously tho this car is like jekyll and Hyde,quiet well behaved and comfortable but then put it in dynamic and it turns into a ground based missile. :lol:


Cheers Reasty.......am sure you'll hear us Scottish lot whooping and hollering lol
I took my dad out in my Mini Roadster about a month after I got it, ok no comparison to a TTS, but he loved it......gave him a spin behind the wheel and he never drove over 40mph!!! Second time round, roof down, forgot to remove his bunnet and its still somewhere along the A90......managed to do a wee bit above 40 :evil: almost got me points on my license, crafty old sod!!!

Dont think I will let him behind the wheel of this one tho.....


----------



## Reacher17

pcbbc said:


> Reacher17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> STTO....Scottish TT Owners
> 
> 
> 
> *S*cottish *C*lub for *O*wners of *TT*s, surely?
> 
> And may I be granted honorary member status? I know I'm down south, but 50% Scottish on my fathers side. Last name McConnachie.
Click to expand...

Absolutely.....full status as you renamed us with a better title.....


----------



## steamcake

Mine arrived today  never had an auto before, taking some getting used to. And hard to resist the 'running in' period...

Twice the car my mk2 TTS was already though, different league I know but still. Sound is incredible.

Hope it makes everyone else excited for theirs in the next few days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird03

steamcake said:


> Mine arrived today  never had an auto before, taking some getting used to. And hard to resist the 'running in' period...
> 
> Twice the car my mk2 TTS was already though, different league I know but still. Sound is incredible.
> 
> Hope it makes everyone else excited for theirs in the next few days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome 
So glad I went for the red leather, it looks so good in that pic !!
Is that Daytona (sorry, hard to tell) ?


----------



## Reacher17

steamcake said:


> Mine arrived today  never had an auto before, taking some getting used to. And hard to resist the 'running in' period...
> 
> Twice the car my mk2 TTS was already though, different league I know but still. Sound is incredible.
> 
> Hope it makes everyone else excited for theirs in the next few days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it does look fabulous, certainly looks like Daytona, if it is, i cannot wait to see mine on Saturday!!!!!!!

Happy motoring


----------



## TerryCTR

What is the run in period on the TT?


----------



## KevC

TerryCTR said:


> What is the run in period on the TT?


This is the US manual but the euro one is largely the same.

The engine needs to be run-in during the first
1,000 mi (1,500 km).
For the first 600 mi (1,000 km):
... Do not use full throttle.
... Do not drive at engine speeds that are more
than 2/3 of the maximum permitted RPM. ... Avoid high engine speeds.
From 600 to 1,000 mi (1,000 to 1,500 km): ... Speeds can gradually be increased to the maxi-
mum permissible road or engine speed. During and after break-in period
... Do not rev t he engine up to high speeds when it is cold. This applies whether the transmission is in N (Neutral) or in gear.
After the break-in period
... Do not exceed maximum engine speed under any circumst ances .
... Upshift into t he next higher gear before reach- ing the red area at the end of the tachometer seale


----------



## TerryCTR

Thanks Kev, I'll have a couple of trips down south for work soon so I'll get some miles on then before I put the foot down


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> Thanks Kev, I'll have a couple of trips down south for work soon so I'll get some miles on then before I put the foot down


It's seriously hard to resist it,I've done 450 in the 2 weeks I've had it so 550 to go,I might come up to Scotland on Saturday and park it up at Edinburgh Audi so I can drive out with you lot then by the time I'm back in Hampshire I'd of done well over a 1000 miles and the I can finally open her up :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

:lol: that sounds very sensible to me.

No way I'll last the 1000 miles before gunning it, the last 3 months with no car has been torture


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

steamcake said:


> Mine arrived today  never had an auto before, taking some getting used to. And hard to resist the 'running in' period...
> 
> Twice the car my mk2 TTS was already though, different league I know but still. Sound is incredible.
> 
> Hope it makes everyone else excited for theirs in the next few days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


think i would have rejected that number plate!!!


----------



## Reasty

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> steamcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine arrived today  never had an auto before, taking some getting used to. And hard to resist the 'running in' period...
> 
> Twice the car my mk2 TTS was already though, different league I know but still. Sound is incredible.
> 
> Hope it makes everyone else excited for theirs in the next few days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> think i would have rejected that number plate!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :roll:


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Well this is all a little odd...

My last contact with Audi CS was on Tuesday and they said my car was scheduled for build later this week.

Checked the tracker (yes, I know!) this morning and it was saying my order is at Status 30 (left factory on it's way to port of exit)

A quick chat with Audi CS has confirmed this is the case. Looking at the 'extended' data it would appear that, unlike the previous 4 stages, this had an actual 'real' time associated with it and not the infamous midnight 'default' so my timeline is as follows (if anyone cares!!)

orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-03-02T01:05:21+0000
orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-27T00:00:00+0000
orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-25T00:00:00+0000
orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-24T00:00:00+0000
orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-23T00:00:00+0000
orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-02-27T10:04:45+0000
orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-12-29T01:08:34+0000


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> A quick chat with Audi CS has confirmed this is the case. Looking at the 'extended' data it would appear that, unlike the previous 4 stages, this had an actual 'real' time associated with it and not the infamous midnight 'default' so my timeline is as follows (if anyone cares!!)


I care - or am at least interested 

Like you, I suspect non-midnight times relate to some real world event, and therefore not fictitious progress. It seems to me that the midnight timestamps on the progress through the factory may be intentional. So that each day you check, some progress is observed, and they can show you the little video for that particular stage.

What does confuse me though, is that they start on the Thursday *before* your scheduled build week start. If the above is the intention, that seems a litle foolish. Most people, I suspect, would only start checking their progress daily on the Monday of their allocate build week. And by that stage all orders are already reporting as "In QA", and you missed all the simulated excitement of seeing your car "progress" through the factory... :roll:

It's interesting that your status 30 has appeared in a more "timely" fashion to mine. Mine didn't appear until 1 March (9 days after build week start), and by that stage I *knew* my car had already left the factory from both CS and the dealer for at least 3 days. I can't say exactly when it left the factory though, as I wasn't checking on progress at that point.



Code:


"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-03-01T11:07:47+0000"
"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-20T00:00:00+0000"
"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-18T00:00:00+0000"
"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-17T00:00:00+0000"
"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-16T00:00:00+0000"
"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-02-04T02:07:47+0000"
"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-10-30T01:07:09+0000"
"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-10-21T01:17:02+0100"

Interesting the current top level orderStatus of 38 doesn't have a history entry? I wonder why that is...

38 (apparently) means "Waiting at port" and 40 "Arrived in UK".
Someone once saw a 39 apparently - Assumption was that means "On boat".


----------



## Reacher17

Quick update - status 70 whoop whoop
Two big sleeps to go.......


----------



## robes

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> think i would have rejected that number plate!!!


That's what I thought. 
Lovely looking car.


----------



## pcbbc

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> think i would have rejected that number plate!!!


Oh...  Didn't notice that, luckily too busy looking at the loveliness of the car. 

I have friends who plate (randomly assigned, not chosen) basically reads YES FKU


----------



## steamcake

pcbbc said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i would have rejected that number plate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...  Didn't notice that, luckily too busy looking at the loveliness of the car.
> 
> I have friends who plate (randomly assigned, not chosen) basically reads YES FKU
Click to expand...

I picked it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Sl

pcbbc said:


> mustremembermylogin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick chat with Audi CS has confirmed this is the case. Looking at the 'extended' data it would appear that, unlike the previous 4 stages, this had an actual 'real' time associated with it and not the infamous midnight 'default' so my timeline is as follows (if anyone cares!!)
> 
> 
> 
> I care - or am at least interested
> 
> Like you, I suspect non-midnight times relate to some real world event, and therefore not fictitious progress. It seems to me that the midnight timestamps on the progress through the factory may be intentional. So that each day you check, some progress is observed, and they can show you the little video for that particular stage.
> 
> What does confuse me though, is that they start on the Thursday *before* your scheduled build week start. If the above is the intention, that seems a litle foolish. Most people, I suspect, would only start checking their progress daily on the Monday of their allocate build week. And by that stage all orders are already reporting as "In QA", and you missed all the simulated excitement of seeing your car "progress" through the factory... :roll:
> 
> It's interesting that your status 30 has appeared in a more "timely" fashion to mine. Mine didn't appear until 1 March (9 days after build week start), and by that stage I *knew* my car had already left the factory from both CS and the dealer for at least 3 days. I can't say exactly when it left the factory though, as I wasn't checking on progress at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-03-01T11:07:47+0000"
> "orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-20T00:00:00+0000"
> "orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-18T00:00:00+0000"
> "orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-17T00:00:00+0000"
> "orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-16T00:00:00+0000"
> "orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-02-04T02:07:47+0000"
> "orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-10-30T01:07:09+0000"
> "orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-10-21T01:17:02+0100"
> 
> Interesting the current top level orderStatus of 38 doesn't have a history entry? I wonder why that is...
> 
> 38 (apparently) means "Waiting at port" and 40 "Arrived in UK".
> Someone once saw a 39 apparently - Assumption was that means "On boat".
Click to expand...

I definately would take the progress info from Audi with a pitch of salt. I have just ordered the new model q5, the vehicle is a stock vehicle that it sitting in a compound in Scotland. I have just received the usual tracking info stating that the factory has just received the order and is gathering the parts to assemble it. Just out of interest I will follow it to see what it says next.


----------



## pcbbc

Alan Sl said:


> I definately would take the progress info from Audi with a pitch of salt. I have just ordered the new model q5, the vehicle is a stock vehicle that it sitting in a compound in Scotland. I have just received the usual tracking info stating that the factory has just received the order and is gathering the parts to assemble it. Just out of interest I will follow it to see what it says next.


Thanks, that's interesting! You don't have a build week, so I wonder when the factory will start "building" it, and if it then follows the same pattern through the factory stages somehow (?!). Or maybe it will jump straight to delivery?

Kepep us posted, and hopefully not long for your Q5!

I agree, some of the progress information is definitely "for entertainment purposes only". The interesting thing for me at least, probably because I'm a software engineer by trade, is looking form "outside the box" can we see what they have faked and what might be based in reality! Regardless, this isn't the first bit of data VAG have faked recently....


----------



## Reasty

Although I know it's bloody annoying,I think we may have all got abit obsessed by the tracker (including myself) yes it should be right and yes it should be accurate,but in the grand scheme of things it's a miracle we can even track a car being built at all considering how many thousands of cars are being built and added to the system daily,it would almost be better if you ordered the car then it just turned up unknowingly (like the old days).
All I'm saying is don't let it ruin your experience or judgment of the car,because when it does finally arrive you will be more than pleased with the end product,I work with computers and they lie all the time. :lol:


----------



## ttsser

It's the same scenario as waiting for my VW three years ago. Loads of complaints about the tracker then. But here I am again now! Any feedback helps relive the boredom of waiting for your already cherished order to turn up... however wrong it is! My Golf went from BW28 to 22 and then back and forth into the teens until I took actual delivery in week 20. At the time, there was more frustration caused by the R Forum when people who had placed their orders weeks after mine took delivery weeks earlier.
My guess is it's all about a specification lottery. If you happen to have a spec that fits an earlier batch of similar specs, you get it earlier and of course the other way around.


----------



## Reacher17

Reasty said:


> Although I know it's bloody annoying,I think we may have all got abit obsessed by the tracker (including myself) yes it should be right and yes it should be accurate,but in the grand scheme of things it's a miracle we can even track a car being built at all considering how many thousands of cars are being built and added to the system daily,it would almost be better if you ordered the car then it just turned up unknowingly (like the old days).
> All I'm saying is don't let it ruin your experience or judgment of the car,because when it does finally arrive you will be more than pleased with the end product,I work with computers and they lie all the time. :lol:


Spookily Reasty I was having this exact conversation yesterday- it would really be better if Audi took it down and just went back to emailing or phoning when your car was ready......I get the whole bit about keeping people informed but looking back over the last three months, it caused nothing but bloody frustration for me......and others I'm sure! 
I'm off to collect mine tomorrow and the whole tracker issue I've put to the back of my mind as it's done and dusted. For people right at the beginning of the process, yes I can totally understand it having been there myself....it takes so long for the car to arrive that any little morsel of information helps endure the waiting period.

If only the weather would improve, tomorrow would be perfect....I need sunshine!!

Can't wait to see everyone's new cars over the weekend


----------



## Reacher17

For all the guys collecting their new cars tomorrow, have a great day....TerryCTR, jhoneyman, Blaird.....   dont forget the pics!


----------



## TerryCTR

Likewise enjoy the trip back up the road, will add some valuable miles to get the run in period over


----------



## blaird03

They may be soggy pics. 
Hope everyone has a great time, enjoy the experience and most importantly, the new TTS's


----------



## Alan Sl

pcbbc said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definately would take the progress info from Audi with a pitch of salt. I have just ordered the new model q5, the vehicle is a stock vehicle that it sitting in a compound in Scotland. I have just received the usual tracking info stating that the factory has just received the order and is gathering the parts to assemble it. Just out of interest I will follow it to see what it says next.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's interesting! You don't have a build week, so I wonder when the factory will start "building" it, and if it then follows the same pattern through the factory stages somehow (?!). Or maybe it will jump straight to delivery?
> 
> Kepep us posted, and hopefully not long for your Q5!
> 
> I agree, some of the progress information is definitely "for entertainment purposes only". The interesting thing for me at least, probably because I'm a software engineer by trade, is looking form "outside the box" can we see what they have faked and what might be based in reality! Regardless, this isn't the first bit of data VAG have faked recently....
Click to expand...

When I logged on to the my Audi site, it said that the car had been ordered on the 14.11.16 and obviously landed in the UK a couple of weeks ago (prior to the launch of the new model on the 14.3). I would be pretty cheesed off if they had just decided to collect the parts to make it now. I have already agreed a date, late March to collect it - can't pick it up any sooner due to other commitments. The car has come from Mexico, so good luck to those who have chosen bespoke Q5's as they will have a longer the normal wait I guess.


----------



## jhoneyman

Can't wait ... just sorted insurance.
Ended up with OEM for the 2nd plate prefix


----------



## TerryCTR

Who did you go with insurance wise?

I plan to go with Aviva but tried to set up the 5 day cover tonight only to be told they couldn't do it unless I told them the telephone number of the dealership - what a load of bollocks!


----------



## blaird03

Don't forget the 7 days Insurance from Audi.
I am also with Aviva, had no problem swapping cars online on the policy..and the same price


----------



## TerryCTR

I thought it was 5 day cover for some reason but that's what I tried to set up tonight.

I'll sort the Aviva online in the morning on the way up on the train.


----------



## Reacher17

We went with Admiral, decent quote with reasonable excess.......likewise Gap and Alloy cover was cheaper than we thought, although not with Admiral.
Not such great weather this morning, but looks dry at least for drive back up, be leaving sunglasses at home then..... 

As was pointed out, I should call the car beefy....WGU :lol:

Enjoy everyone


----------



## Reasty

So today is the day! Hope you all have successful pick ups,and looking forward to the pics,and remember no more than 4K rpm for the first 600 miles :lol: :lol: yeh good luck with that!.
I shall be giving mine a celebratory wash this morning for you all.


----------



## brittan

TerryCTR said:


> I thought it was 5 day cover for some reason but that's what I tried to set up tonight.


It is 5 days free insurance cover now - - it used to be 7 days.

You need the dealer's 'reference number' to set it up. That's not the right term for it; maybe it's simply 'dealer number'.

Anyway it's something different to their phone number.


----------



## TerryCTR

I didn't have any ref so she said she would phone the dealer but only if I gave her the telephone number which I didn't have to hand. I would have thought they would have that type of thing to hand.


----------



## jhoneyman

Aviva for me too.

Dealer hasn't mentioned free insurance - I had to pay £50 extra for last minute insurance (jokers )


----------



## TerryCTR

I know you can get it as he mentioned it but didn't pass a code over.

As silly as it sounds I've found the insurance to actually get cheaper once the car reg picks up on the system


----------



## blaird03

Definitely not convertible weather in Edinburgh today. Dull with a capital d.


----------



## jhoneyman

How did you all get on today ?

Sadly I didn't get the car. There were delays in the paperwork being submitted (not my fault )

Awaiting more news :roll:

I did however see it.


----------



## TerryCTR

jhoneyman said:


> How did you all get on today ?
> 
> Sadly I didn't get the car. There were delays in the paperwork being submitted (not my fault )
> 
> Awaiting more news :roll:


 :roll: no issues my end went smoothly and was in and out relatively quickly. When are you expected to collect?

I made a comment that you were collecting an Ara blue today and he was surprised saying he hadn't saw one.


----------



## blaird03

jhoneyman said:


> How did you all get on today ?
> 
> Sadly I didn't get the car. There were delays in the paperwork being submitted (not my fault )
> 
> Awaiting more news :roll:
> 
> I did however see it.


bit crap to hear of your delay 

All went very well, only issue is had to get a new rear plate is original once was no where near straight . Great service from the Edinburgh Audi 
I did ask about running in - was told not to bother, just be sensible for a bit !


----------



## Reasty

jhoneyman said:


> How did you all get on today ?
> 
> Sadly I didn't get the car. There were delays in the paperwork being submitted (not my fault )
> 
> Awaiting more news :roll:
> 
> I did however see it.


Sorry t hear that!  car looks stunning tho,I'm sure I'll have it by end of the week coming


----------



## Reasty

blaird03 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you all get on today ?
> 
> Sadly I didn't get the car. There were delays in the paperwork being submitted (not my fault )
> 
> Awaiting more news :roll:
> 
> I did however see it.
> 
> 
> 
> bit crap to hear of your delay
> 
> All went very well, only issue is had to get a new rear plate is original once was no where near straight . Great service from the Edinburgh Audi
> I did ask about running in - was told not to bother, just be sensible for a bit !
Click to expand...

Good to know they said don't bother as it's almost impossible to be sensible the entire time for 1000 miles I'm at 600 now so I think I'm almost good to go! Hope you and terry are both enjoying the TTS.


----------



## spooky_gnome

I am due to collect my car on Tuesday from Cheltenham, but the compound where they keep them a few streets away from where I live, so I took a walk over there the day the car was dropped off. Gave the security chap my phone and asked him to take some pictures for me. He did a good job :lol: Can't wait until Tuesday now!!


----------



## TerryCTR

At 600 I'd be starting to really open it up once warmed up and by 800 full chat :twisted:


----------



## ZephyR2

TerryCTR said:


> At 600 I'd be starting to really open it up once warmed up and by 800 full chat :twisted:


So that'll be at 6 am and then by 8 am full chat. LOL

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## TerryCTR

ZephyR2 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> At 600 I'd be starting to really open it up once warmed up and by 800 full chat :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> So that'll be at 6 am and then by 8 am full chat. LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.
Click to expand...

 :lol: perhaps. Just as well I have a trip down south shortly to run it in so I should get there soon enough.


----------



## Reacher17

Evening all....

Not long back, via hospital to see our baby grandson who is a bit unwell....
All went according to plan, handover no problems, good run up the road in sunshine..... 8) but too damn cold for roof down!!
One very envious husband, considering taking it north on Monday, yeah maybe not !!! one over the moon me....a thing of delight and beauty and I think I need to sit and play with everything, felt a bit like info overload!!!

That was a bit crap jhoneyman....I'd have been bloody gutted esp when it's nothing you did/didn't do! Looks fab Terry  blaird....hope you're equally as chuffed!!

Not the best pics but you get the idea.....oh and Bridgestone tyres!!!


----------



## TerryCTR

Looking good and a bit of luck on the tyres


----------



## Reasty

Glad your chuffed with it reacher,it was worth the wait and sleepless nights huh! :wink:


----------



## robes

Hope you get to collect soon jhoneyman.
Mine too came with Bridgestones but the other 17 plate with the same alloys had Hankooks - sounds like we were lucky too.


----------



## pcbbc

Looking great Reacher17! Enjoy. 8) 
Lovely day here, so hope the same with you so you can really make the most of it.
And yes, lucky with the Bridgestones. Just hoping my TTS Roadster comes with the same....


----------



## jhoneyman

Picked mines up today and just back from covering 200 miles 

Photo's to go up soon... Car is now getting over the next two days cermic coated and detailed in and out.

Ended up with P000s so happy there.

i tell you though the roads in and out of the Edinburgh dealership are terrible - Holes and stones everywhere.


----------



## Reasty

jhoneyman said:


> Picked mines up today and just back from covering 200 miles
> 
> Photo's to go up soon... Car is now getting over the next two days cermic coated and detailed in and out.
> 
> Ended up with P000s so happy there.
> 
> i tell you though the roads in and out of the Edinburgh dealership are terrible - Holes and stones everywhere.


Glad you got to pick it up today,enjoy the car it's epic!  8)


----------



## Pitchaa

Picked up my TT on Saturday and had a long drive home in her

VERY happy


----------



## Reasty

Very nice Pitcha, white and black work every time.


----------



## spooky_gnome

Evening all... Seeing everyone's pictures of their new cars is awesome, thanks for sharing them, it certainly keeps the excitement going. It's my day tomorrow - can't wait!! Will be sure to post some pictures


----------



## pcbbc

spooky_gnome said:


> Evening all... Seeing everyone's pictures of their new cars is awesome, thanks for sharing them, it certainly keeps the excitement going. It's my day tomorrow - can't wait!! Will be sure to post some pictures


so, how'd it go?


----------



## spooky_gnome

pcbbc said:


> spooky_gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all... Seeing everyone's pictures of their new cars is awesome, thanks for sharing them, it certainly keeps the excitement going. It's my day tomorrow - can't wait!! Will be sure to post some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> so, how'd it go?
Click to expand...

OMG!! This car is awesome. Handover was smooth and hassle free, a slight pain with registering the private plate on the new car that couldn't be resolved today so accepted it with a regular 17 plate and will get the Geek plate sorted later in the week, but they put them over the top quickly so I could see it in all its splendour. Here it is...


----------



## mustremembermylogin

spooky_gnome said:


> OMG!! This car is awesome. Handover was smooth and hassle free, a slight pain with registering the private plate on the new car that couldn't be resolved today so accepted it with a regular 17 plate and will get the Geek plate sorted later in the week, but they put them over the top quickly so I could see it in all its splendour. Here it is...


That is one lovely looking car!

Mines been at Emden for over a week now


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Mines been at Emden for over a week now


Mine has been there since Monday 27th (over two weeks).

But something to hopefully raise your spirits a little. News is from my dealer (good 10 year+ relationship with my local dealership, so hopefully correct):
1. Audi UK say an extra 3 boats are being put on this week to clear the backlog. One each, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.
2. Audi UK are allowing special dispensation to the dealers this month, and cars can be registered as soon as they hit order status 40 (off the boat and on to UK soil). This contrasts with normally needing to be on the transporter and on the way to the dealership - so shaves maybe 5-10 days off.

If your car is over £40K point 2 is particularly important as it will avoid you significant VED duty over the next 5/6 years. Note though I believe the car would need to be paid/financed in full first. So may not suit everyone.

I see Gram Car Carriers "City Of Oslo" has just been brought in and is now plying the Emden-Sheerness route. That's got a 2000 car capacity, compared to the normal 850/750 unit capacity of K-Lines "Isar Highway" and "Weser Highway" that seem to have been sharing the bulk of the workload between Sheerness and Grimsby of late.

City of Oslo has just left Emden this afternoon after loading overnight, and is Sheerness bound due to arrive tomorrow.
Isar Highway is in Emden dock and taking on another 850 cars. Where it is heading next though, still unknown.

Hope your car is on a boat soon.  I'm told mine should finally move today, so hope maybe already on City of Oslo? Order status still at 38 at the moment though. But we all know the tracking isn't great. :?


----------



## Rumney

pcbbc said:


> mustremembermylogin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines been at Emden for over a week now
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been there since Monday 27th (over two weeks).
> 
> But something to hopefully raise your spirits a little. News is from my dealer (good 10 year+ relationship with my local dealership, so hopefully correct):
> 1. Audi UK say an extra 3 boats are being put on this week to clear the backlog. One each, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 2. Audi UK are allowing special dispensation to the dealers this month, and cars can be registered as soon as they hit order status 40 (off the boat and on to UK soil). This contrasts with normally needing to be on the transporter and on the way to the dealership - so shaves maybe 5-10 days off.
> 
> If your car is over £40K point 2 is particularly important as it will avoid you significant VED duty over the next 5/6 years. Note though I believe the car would need to be paid/financed in full first. So may not suit everyone.
> 
> I see Gram Car Carriers "City Of Oslo" has just been brought in and is now plying the Emden-Sheerness route. That's got a 2000 car capacity, compared to the normal 850/750 unit capacity of K-Lines "Isar Highway" and "Weser Highway" that seem to have been sharing the bulk of the workload between Sheerness and Grimsby of late.
> 
> City of Oslo has just left Emden this afternoon after loading overnight, and is Sheerness bound due to arrive tomorrow.
> Isar Highway is in Emden dock and taking on another 850 cars. Where it is heading next though, still unknown.
> 
> Hope your car is on a boat soon.  I'm told mine should finally move today, so hope maybe already on City of Oslo? Order status still at 38 at the moment though. But we all know the tracking isn't great. :?
Click to expand...

For those of us still waiting for our builds to start and trying to guess our delivery dates these are great updates guys . How do you know the current status of your cars so accurately (38, 40 etc)?. Do you have to contact Audi CS, your dealer, or is there another way? The 'Your Audi' page on the Audi UK website doesn't seem that granular.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> mustremembermylogin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines been at Emden for over a week now
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been there since Monday 27th (over two weeks).
> 
> But something to hopefully raise your spirits a little. News is from my dealer (good 10 year+ relationship with my local dealership, so hopefully correct):
> 1. Audi UK say an extra 3 boats are being put on this week to clear the backlog. One each, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 2. Audi UK are allowing special dispensation to the dealers this month, and cars can be registered as soon as they hit order status 40 (off the boat and on to UK soil). This contrasts with normally needing to be on the transporter and on the way to the dealership - so shaves maybe 5-10 days off.
> 
> If your car is over £40K point 2 is particularly important as it will avoid you significant VED duty over the next 5/6 years. Note though I believe the car would need to be paid/financed in full first. So may not suit everyone.
> 
> I see Gram Car Carriers "City Of Oslo" has just been brought in and is now plying the Emden-Sheerness route. That's got a 2000 car capacity, compared to the normal 850/750 unit capacity of K-Lines "Isar Highway" and "Weser Highway" that seem to have been sharing the bulk of the workload between Sheerness and Grimsby of late.
> 
> City of Oslo has just left Emden this afternoon after loading overnight, and is Sheerness bound due to arrive tomorrow.
> Isar Highway is in Emden dock and taking on another 850 cars. Where it is heading next though, still unknown.
> 
> Hope your car is on a boat soon.  I'm told mine should finally move today, so hope maybe already on City of Oslo? Order status still at 38 at the moment though. But we all know the tracking isn't great. :?
Click to expand...

Interesting indeed. Spirits are indeed raised! Thanks for the info.

I've just emailed my sales guy to see if he's aware of this...

Hope yours gets to the UK soon too


----------



## pcbbc

Rumney said:


> How do you know the current status of your cars so accurately (38, 40 etc)?


Details earlier in this thread. But you need to login to YourAudi. Then paste the following URL into your browser (probably needs to be Windows and not Mac or iPad):


Code:


https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/xxxxxxxx

Replace the xxxxxxxx at the end with your order number. Then you will get back some JSON data, with all kinds of useful stuff in it. You might want to copy and paste it into a viewer like this for a more readable/explorable output.
But for example, you will have your current status at the top, and full status history:


Code:


"orderStatus":"38","deliveryDealerCode":"00498","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-03-01T11:07:47+0000"},{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-20T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-18T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-17T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-16T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-02-04T02:07:47+0000"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-10-30T01:07:09+0000"},{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-10-21T01:17:02+0100"}],

And also things like your VIN number is in there (once your car has been built) and then you can register it at MyAudi if you want.



mustremembermylogin said:


> Interesting indeed. Spirits are indeed raised! Thanks for the info.


I am thinking that your car should definately scrape in for March, and given being able to register at code 40 (assuming my dealer is correct with this) then you will be okay if you need a March registration. By all means though contact your dealership and ensure they are aware of this and ready to go once it lands.


----------



## Rumney

pcbbc said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the current status of your cars so accurately (38, 40 etc)?
Click to expand...

Details earlier in this thread. But you need to login to YourAudi. Then paste the following URL into your browser (probably needs to be Windows and not Mac or iPad):


Code:


https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/xxxxxxxx

Replace the xxxxxxxx at the end with your order number. Then you will get back some JSON data, with all kinds of useful stuff in it. You might want to copy and paste it into a viewer like this for a more readable/explorable output.
But for example, you will have your current status at the top, and full status history:


Code:


"orderStatus":"38","deliveryDealerCode":"00498","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-03-01T11:07:47+0000"},{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-20T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-18T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-17T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-16T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-02-04T02:07:47+0000"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-10-30T01:07:09+0000"},{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-10-21T01:17:02+0100"}],

And also things like your VIN number is in there (once your car has been built) and then you can register it at MyAudi if you want.

Wow - thanks pcbbc - works fine on my iPad and shows my car at Status 10 (Order Received) as I expected but this will allow me to keep any eye on its progress over the next few weeks


----------



## pcbbc

Romney said:


> Wow - thanks pcbbc - works fine on my iPad and shows my car at Status 10 (Order Received) as I expected but this will allow me to keep any eye on its progress over the next few weeks


Although be aware that the status 20 codes, 21=Pannel Shop, 22=Paint Shop, etc. will most likely start on the Thursday before your confirmed build week and all have time stamps of midnight.
In which case these are totally fake generated based only on your build week start (which is correct)... Sorry!
The other events, the ones with correct time stamps, probably relate to some real world data, but can be slow to update or missing. Chase Audi CS on live chat if you want more accurate info.


----------



## Rumney

pcbbc said:


> Romney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - thanks pcbbc - works fine on my iPad and shows my car at Status 10 (Order Received) as I expected but this will allow me to keep any eye on its progress over the next few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Although be aware that the status 20 codes, 21=Pannel Shop, 22=Paint Shop, etc. will most likely start on the Thursday before your confirmed build week and all have time stamps of midnight.
> In which case these are totally fake generated based only on your build week start (which is correct)... Sorry!
> The other events, the ones with correct time stamps, probably relate to some real world data, but can be slow to update or missing. Chase Audi CS on live chat if you want more accurate info.
Click to expand...

All noted - thank you very much for the help


----------



## Alan Sl

pcbbc said:


> mustremembermylogin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines been at Emden for over a week now
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been there since Monday 27th (over two weeks).
> 
> But something to hopefully raise your spirits a little. News is from my dealer (good 10 year+ relationship with my local dealership, so hopefully correct):
> 1. Audi UK say an extra 3 boats are being put on this week to clear the backlog. One each, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 2. Audi UK are allowing special dispensation to the dealers this month, and cars can be registered as soon as they hit order status 40 (off the boat and on to UK soil). This contrasts with normally needing to be on the transporter and on the way to the dealership - so shaves maybe 5-10 days off.
> 
> If your car is over £40K point 2 is particularly important as it will avoid you significant VED duty over the next 5/6 years. Note though I believe the car would need to be paid/financed in full first. So may not suit everyone.
> 
> I see Gram Car Carriers "City Of Oslo" has just been brought in and is now plying the Emden-Sheerness route. That's got a 2000 car capacity, compared to the normal 850/750 unit capacity of K-Lines "Isar Highway" and "Weser Highway" that seem to have been sharing the bulk of the workload between Sheerness and Grimsby of late.
> 
> City of Oslo has just left Emden this afternoon after loading overnight, and is Sheerness bound due to arrive tomorrow.
> Isar Highway is in Emden dock and taking on another 850 cars. Where it is heading next though, still unknown.
> 
> Hope your car is on a boat soon.  I'm told mine should finally move today, so hope maybe already on City of Oslo? Order status still at 38 at the moment though. But we all know the tracking isn't great. :?
Click to expand...

I don't suppose you know if a ship has or is due to leave soon for the port of Tyne. Despite being told my Q5 is in a compound in the UK, it is apparently at Emden. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I live in Northumberland so presume it will be heading further North.


----------



## pcbbc

Alan Sl said:


> I don't suppose you know if a ship has or is due to leave soon for the port of Tyne. Despite being told my Q5 is in a compound in the UK, it is apparently at Emden. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I live in Northumberland so presume it will be heading further North.


Who told you it was in the UK, Alan? To be honest, I might be more inclined to believe them than the customer facing tracking (if that's what's making you think it's still in Emden) which has often been proved to be wrong...
But haven't noticed anything heading up to Tyneside yet. Sorry.
I may well have missed one or two, but the majority of traffic seems to be Sheerness or Grimsby bound at the moment.  
To find the above ships I've been looking on marinetraffic.com to see what goes in and out of Emden.
If I see anything I'll let you know, and hope your Q5 turns up soon.


----------



## pcbbc

Finally looks like I may have progress...


Code:


orderStatus":"39","deliveryDealerCode":"00498","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2017-03-15T01:07:02+0000"}

I wonder if 01:07 is the time of the database update, or the time it went on the boat?
Currently Weser Highway is on the western dock and Isar Highway on the eastern dock at Emden, but as yet neither showing a ETD or destination.
Either way, I was either on City of Oslo that left yesterday afternoon, or on one of those two PCCs in port at the moment.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> Finally looks like I may have progress...
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> orderStatus":"39","deliveryDealerCode":"00498","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2017-03-15T01:07:02+0000"}
> 
> I wonder if 01:07 is the time of the database update, or the time it went on the boat?
> Currently Weser Highway is on the western dock and Isar Highway on the eastern dock at Emden, but as yet neither showing a ETD or destination.
> Either way, I was either on City of Oslo that left yesterday afternoon, or on one of those two PCCs in port at the moment.


Just had this update:

"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2017-03-15 T01:05:11+0000"

Our cars must be very close together, just 2 minutes difference, so maybe these are accurate scan times


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> "orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2017-03-15 T01:05:11+0000"
> Our cars must be very close together, just 2 minutes difference, so maybe these are accurate scan times


Thats great news!

I see a pattern though:


Code:


{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2017-03-15T01:07:02+0000"} On boat
{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-03-01T11:07:47+0000"} At port
{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-02-20T00:00:00+0000"}
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-02-18T00:00:00+0000"}
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-02-17T00:00:00+0000"}
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-02-16T00:00:00+0000"}
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-02-04T02:07:47+0000"} In prep
{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-10-30T01:07:09+0000"} Order received
{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-10-21T01:17:02+0100"} Order place

Of the events we know not to be faked (which all have time stamps of midnight) the others (excluding order placed) all have time stamps at 7 minutes past the hour for me.
And yours is 5 minutes past the hour.
Makes me think the data import processing runs on the hour, and the time stamp is the time the entry was added?

Very good chance we could be on the same boat though. Isar Highway still in port, but next destination confirmed as Sheerness. Where's your dealers? I'm in West Sussex, so Sheerness makes sense for me.


----------



## Alan Sl

pcbbc said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you know if a ship has or is due to leave soon for the port of Tyne. Despite being told my Q5 is in a compound in the UK, it is apparently at Emden. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I live in Northumberland so presume it will be heading further North.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you it was in the UK, Alan? To be honest, I might be more inclined to believe them than the customer facing tracking (if that's what's making you think it's still in Emden) which has often been proved to be wrong...
> But haven't noticed anything heading up to Tyneside yet. Sorry.
> I may well have missed one or two, but the majority of traffic seems to be Sheerness or Grimsby bound at the moment.
> To find the above ships I've been looking on marinetraffic.com to see what goes in and out of Emden.
> If I see anything I'll let you know, and hope your Q5 turns up soon.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it was the dealer that told me the car was in their sister dealerships compound. They were going to transfer it to their branch. We had even arranged a date and time to collect it ( 27.3). I duly paid for the car and went to sign off the paper work and choose a reg no. Arrived at the dealership Monday as arranged, only to be told that there was a problem that the car was 'er in transit somewhere and we don't know where exactly it is' after pressurising the sales guy to find out more he stated that the car had just arrived at Emden. The annoying thing is I went with this dealer because it was a stock car. According to your Audi the factory has just gathered all the parts to make it.

Any news about transport would be greatly appreciated and thank you for you input

Al


----------



## pcbbc

Alan Sl said:


> Any news about transport would be greatly appreciated and thank you for you input


Al, that sounds a complete horror story for you, and a right FUBAR all round. Sorry to hear it. Bad/wrong/misleading information is worse than no information at all, I think....

I'm afraid I really don't have an inside knowledge, other than what I have gathered from watching the various ship movements on-line. Can honestly say though I haven't seen anything heading up to the Tyne, only Sheerness and Grimsby so far. Sorry 

I know Tyne is listed on the "UK Entry" info graphic on yourAudi, but perhaps Audi are only using Grimsby and Sheerness now?

Do you have an order number? Are you able to check when your order reached status 38 via the links I gave earlier? The date it arrived in port should give a very rough indication of when you might expect it to be leaving. I shouldn't be much more than 14 days at Emden, although they are very busy right now due to new reg and probably many UK buyers rushing to beat the April VED changes.

Edit: You said 27/3 (which hasn't happened yet) but assume you mean 27/2 which was a Monday? If so I would think should be moving very shortly.


----------



## pcbbc

Audi CS live chat just confirmed my car was on City Of Oslo which left Emden yesterday afternoon. So tracking is not at all quick to update to status 39 from when the boat leaves port. Doesn't really surprise me...
City Of Oslo already at Sheerness unloading. 

Isar Highway and Weser Highway have both left Emden this afternoon. Isar is heading for Sheerness, Weser for Grimsby.
For the reset of you still waiting, hopefully your cars are on one of those two.


----------



## Alan Sl

pcbbc said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news about transport would be greatly appreciated and thank you for you input
> 
> 
> 
> Al, that sounds a complete horror story for you, and a right FUBAR all round. Sorry to hear it. Bad/wrong/misleading information is worse than no information at all, I think....
> 
> I'm afraid I really don't have an inside knowledge, other than what I have gathered from watching the various ship movements on-line. Can honestly say though I haven't seen anything heading up to the Tyne, only Sheerness and Grimsby so far. Sorry
> 
> I know Tyne is listed on the "UK Entry" info graphic on yourAudi, but perhaps Audi are only using Grimsby and Sheerness now?
> 
> Do you have an order number? Are you able to check when your order reached status 38 via the links I gave earlier? The date it arrived in port should give a very rough indication of when you might expect it to be leaving. I shouldn't be much more than 14 days at Emden, although they are very busy right now due to new reg and probably many UK buyers rushing to beat the April VED changes.
> 
> Edit: You said 27/3 (which hasn't happened yet) but assume you mean 27/2 which was a Monday? If so I would think should be moving very shortly.
Click to expand...




pcbbc said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news about transport would be greatly appreciated and thank you for you input
> 
> 
> 
> Al, that sounds a complete horror story for you, and a right FUBAR all round. Sorry to hear it. Bad/wrong/misleading information is worse than no information at all, I think....
> 
> I'm afraid I really don't have an inside knowledge, other than what I have gathered from watching the various ship movements on-line. Can honestly say though I haven't seen anything heading up to the Tyne, only Sheerness and Grimsby so far. Sorry
> 
> I know Tyne is listed on the "UK Entry" info graphic on yourAudi, but perhaps Audi are only using Grimsby and Sheerness now?
> 
> Do you have an order number? Are you able to check when your order reached status 38 via the links I gave earlier? The date it arrived in port should give a very rough indication of when you might expect it to be leaving. I shouldn't be much more than 14 days at Emden, although they are very busy right now due to new reg and probably many UK buyers rushing to beat the April VED changes.
> 
> Edit: You said 27/3 (which hasn't happened yet) but assume you mean 27/2 which was a Monday? If so I would think should be moving very shortly.
Click to expand...

The delivery date of 27th March was correct. When I agreed to purchase the motor which was a stock vehicle, I could have picked it up earlier, but because I will be out of the UK from Saturday I didn't what to leave the motor at an airport car park for a week. It was on Monday gone that I went to the dealer to sign off the paper work ( I had paid for the car on the basis that it was already in the UK) this was a pre arranged appointment. Only then was I told there was a problem and the car was in transit but they didn't know where. The motor could be any where from sitting in a dock in Mexico to being some where on the high seas. It was only after pressing the issue the dealer came back to me and state that the vehicle was in Emden. I do have the order number, the factory order was actually placed by the dealer on 16.11.16. Your Audi has stated for the last three weeks that they have gathered the parts and are due to commence the manufacture of my order shortly. So really I haven't a clue what to believe, even if the car had a split personality I doubt that it could be in bits in a Mexican car plant or sitting in the dock at Emden at the same time.

I apologise to fellow TT forum members that I am talking about a Q5 rather than a TT but thought I would just share my experience.


----------



## Alan Sl

pcbbc said:


> Audi CS live chat just confirmed my car was on City Of Oslo which left Emden yesterday afternoon. So tracking is not at all quick to update to status 39 from when the boat leaves port. Doesn't really surprise me...
> City Of Oslo already at Sheerness unloading.
> 
> Isar Highway and Weser Highway have both left Emden this afternoon. Isar is heading for Sheerness, Weser for Grimsby.
> For the reset of you still waiting, hopefully your cars are on one of those two.


Glad to hear that your new TT is UK bound. I know it is a well used phrase but it will be worth the wait. Are you getting a coupe or a roadster? If it is the latter the spring weather will make all the difference when you drive it. Either way you will love it for sure.

Edit oops sorry just noticed it is a TTS Roadster, very very nice!


----------



## pcbbc

Alan Sl said:


> I apologise to fellow TT forum members that I am talking about a Q5 rather than a TT but thought I would just share my experience.


Not at all. Friendly, helpful and welcoming bunch around here I've always found.



Alan Sl said:


> Edit oops sorry just noticed it is a TTS Roadster, very very nice!


Yes, it is just getting to that time of year when the roof can be down again. So ideal time to swap, and hopefully also to get a fair price for the old one.
Your Q5 will be worth the wait too, I'm sure. And when it does show up I hope all the inconvenience and problems will quickly fade. Had a loaner Q3 for the weekend at the end of last year, and very nice it was too!


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> Audi CS live chat just confirmed my car was on City Of Oslo which left Emden yesterday afternoon. So tracking is not at all quick to update to status 39 from when the boat leaves port. Doesn't really surprise me...
> City Of Oslo already at Sheerness unloading.
> 
> Isar Highway and Weser Highway have both left Emden this afternoon. Isar is heading for Sheerness, Weser for Grimsby.
> For the reset of you still waiting, hopefully your cars are on one of those two.


I think mine must have been on the City of Oslo, as I've just had a message from my dealer that it's landed in the UK! Mines heading to Herts so I guess Sheerness would be the logical port.

Tracker status is still at 39. I wonder if it will change at 1.05am tomorrow morning....

Hopefully yours will go to 40 at 1.07am!


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Hopefully yours will go to 40 at 1.07am!


Not quite, but close...


Code:


{"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2017-03-16T01:06:56+0000"}

I think we can say for sure that the tracking data gets updated daily at around 01:00. :?

Still, great to know our cars are finally in the UK. So not long now... Although I expect, due to the quantity of cars arriving of late, there is now an equally big backlog at Sheerness to be worked through.  
Dropped my plates, retention certificate and a 12 month PAYG SIM for the Audi Connect off at the dealers yesterday.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> mustremembermylogin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully yours will go to 40 at 1.07am!
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite, but close...
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2017-03-16T01:06:56+0000"}
> 
> I think we can say for sure that the tracking data gets updated daily at around 01:00. :?
> 
> Still, great to know our cars are finally in the UK. So not long now... Although I expect, due to the quantity of cars arriving of late, there is now an equally big backlog at Sheerness to be worked through.
> Dropped my plates, retention certificate and a 12 month PAYG SIM for the Audi Connect off at the dealers yesterday.
Click to expand...

Wow, 4 seconds out... I used to be a fortune-teller in my previous life :lol:

Excellent news, am very pleased for you!

I'm sure you won't be surprised to hear that my tracker updated at 1.05am as usual to status 40 

Has your dealer any idea how long the final stages will take?


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Wow, 4 seconds out... I used to be a fortune-teller in my previous life :lol:
> I'm sure you won't be surprised to hear that my tracker updated at 1.05am as usual to status 40


LOL!
We should be grateful that for the shipping phase it appears to be based on real world events (if only updated daily)...



> Has your dealer any idea how long the final stages will take?


Not yet. Audi CS I think said 5-10 days?
But everything very busy at the moment, so I don't expect it will be quick. Not that I'm in any rush, as long as it's registered before April.
I'll update here if I hear anything.


----------



## pcbbc

Alan,
Just noticed that Euro Marines City Of Rotterdam is heading up to Tyneside from Emden. Looks to be fully laden. Due in port tomorrow (Friday) about 17:00.
I do hope your Q5 turns out to be 1500 vehicles on it. 8)


----------



## Alan Sl

pcbbc said:


> Alan,
> Just noticed that Euro Marines City Of Rotterdam is heading up to Tyneside from Emden. Looks to be fully laden. Due in port tomorrow (Friday) about 17:00.
> I do hope your Q5 turns out to be 1500 vehicles on it. 8)


Once again thank you for all your assistance. Fingers crossed my motor is nearly here.


----------



## pcbbc

Alan Sl said:


> Once again thank you for all your assistance. Fingers crossed my motor is nearly here.


I do sincerely hope so.
Unbelievably dealer has emailed me this evening and my car has arrived this today - Yes, from Sheerness to the dealership in just 2 days. I am told I can collect next week....


----------



## TerryCTR

Good news and worth the wait


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> Unbelievably dealer has emailed me this evening and my car has arrived this today - Yes, from Sheerness to the dealership in just 2 days. I am told I can collect next week....


Wow, that's fabulous news! Really pleased for you! Let the excitement begin... 

Is it still showing 40 on the tracker? :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Wow, that's fabulous news! Really pleased for you! Let the excitement begin...
> Is it still showing 40 on the tracker? :lol:


Thank you...

Good point, I forgot to check.... Current Status is 60, but the is no entry in the log for when it changed (latest entry in history still at status 40).
60=Left port, on way to dealer.

Hope yours makes a move soon. Interesting you were only in Emden for a week I think, and I was there over 2? Now I seem to have jumped the queue...  Sure yours will be moving towards your dealer very shortly, if not already.


----------



## ZephyR2

As I see it, if you are last into Emden you're at the back of the queue and last on to the boat. As a result you're not hanging around in Emden for very long. 
This means however that you will be first off the boat and will end up at the back of the compound at the UK port, and consequently will be last on to the transporter.
Probably evens out when you take the wait in both ports together.


----------



## pcbbc

Been to see her today. Still all wrapped up along with a whole ship load of other new arrivals:

















And good news - Bridgestone Potenzas to the stock TTS 19" rims:


----------



## Alan Sl

pcbbc said:


> Been to see her today. Still all wrapped up along with a whole ship load of other new arrivals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good news - Bridgestone Potenzas to the stock TTS 19" rims:


Great to hear that you have seen your new motor in the metal not a better feeling. I have had many different type of tyres on my Wife's TTR's over the years. The ones I have preferred were also the Bridgestone Potenza's. I wish our TTR had them rather than the noisey Hankooks (Stunning colour blue probably imho the best colour for the TTS Roadster).


----------



## kiter

Stunning, hoping ours, another ara blue TTS coupe was on the City of Rotterdam that has unloaded at Tyne this weekend  Here's hoping for bridgestones on it too.

Anyone got any pics of ara blue with the rotor grey interior?


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> Been to see her today. Still all wrapped up along with a whole ship load of other new arrivals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good news - Bridgestone Potenzas to the stock TTS 19" rims:


Wow, the white roof option looks fabulous! 

Seriously, that looks amazing.... Great news about the tyres too, am hoping mine will be the same.

Got a pickup date yet?


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Wow, the white roof option looks fabulous!


Yes, seems quite a popular option. Everyone at my dealership seems to have gone for it... :lol: 
Seriously, a LOT of new cars. A whole corner of the lot absolutely filled with them.


> Great news about the tyres too, am hoping mine will be the same.


Good chance they will be I think, as your car was built after mine and I think that tyre selection must run in batches - and factory seem to have just switched to the Bridgestones? Assuming you have the same rims of course.... If you've gone for 20s it's anyone's guess.


> Got a pickup date yet?


Friday evening. 8)
How about you? Any news yet?

kiter - Sorry, bog standard, safe and boring black interior here. Always think I should try a different interior colour, but never quite brave enough! I'm sure the grey will be fantastic though.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> Good chance they will be I think, as your car was built after mine and I think that tyre selection must run in batches - and factory seem to have just switched to the Bridgestones? Assuming you have the same rims of course.... If you've gone for 20s it's anyone's guess.


I'm on the standard 19's so fingers crossed...



pcbbc said:


> Friday evening. 8)


Lovely! Excited?!



pcbbc said:


> How about you? Any news yet?


Nothing at all - it's a little worrying. Still, there's 10 days to go :?


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Lovely! Excited?!


Well, doh yes! Did the paperwork over lunch today...



> Nothing at all - it's a little worrying. Still, there's 10 days to go :?


i asked the dealer if my two days was exceptionally quick. Basically he said kind of, but the delivery guys are obviously working flat out at the moment.
So fingers crossed for you...


----------



## kiter

Got a call from dealer yesterday to say our TTS has arrived, quite impressed only landed in Tyne at the weekend and has made it to the furthest North dealer in the UK within 3 days. Hopefully get to see it in the flesh tomorrow


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Mine has now left Sheerness and is at the dealers PDI centre 

It should be available from Wednesday onwards. Couldn't be much closer to the April 1st deadline! :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Mine has now left Sheerness and is at the dealers PDI centre
> 
> It should be available from Wednesday onwards. Couldn't be much closer to the April 1st deadline! :lol:


Fantastic news! But yes, that is a bit close.  
Still, it's made it and pickup not long away now. 8)


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> Fantastic news! But yes, that is a bit close.
> Still, it's made it and pickup not long away now. 8)


Thanks!

Are you still picking up today?


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Are you still picking up today?


This afternoon about 17:00...
Confirmation of yours yet?

Just having LOLs at Audi UKs communications. Both of these mails just arrived today...


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Not long now! Hope it goes well for you and I'm expecting the obligatory photos 

I'm probably collecting next Wednesday afternoon. I've got a manic work schedule next week so this is only real time I can get down there.

Those emails are amusing, especially the one promoting the tracker, well it has been the basis of great amusement I suppose... :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Not long now! Hope it goes well for you and I'm expecting the obligatory photos


Sorry for the delay, to busy enjoying (and configuring!).
Pics on the "Show Us Your MK3" thread



> I'm probably collecting next Wednesday afternoon. I've got a manic work schedule next week so this is only real time I can get down there.


3 more sleeps... 



> Those emails are amusing, especially the one promoting the tracker, well it has been the basis of great amusement I suppose... :lol:


Dealer amused also. He says quality of tracking and communication varies between manufacturing plants and locations. For some, if you know where to look, you have a good idea what is happening. For others... well, let's just say it's not so great!


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> Sorry for the delay, to busy enjoying (and configuring!)


No problem, totally understand, I've just got back from a very 'messy' weekend (which was helpful in some ways as it took my mind off the wait)

It looks amazing. Have you been playing with VCDS?



> 3 more sleeps...


Just two now   I've just this minute chosen the registration which is a nice touch..

What are your thoughts when you compare it to your Mk2?


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> It looks amazing. Have you been playing with VCDS?


Thank you! Yes, "Fixed" a few things (in addition to the sun visor warning stickers):
* Retain power to doors after ignition off (allows rolling of windows)
* Show reverse parking radar on left of VC
* Disabled comfort indicator blink
* Disable auto reset of high beam assist
* Disabled auto stop/start (although admit it's not as intrusive as I thought)
* Add DRL enabled/disable to VC settings
* Service position for wipers added to VC settings
* Installed SmartTop module for remote roof operation



> Just two now   I've just this minute chosen the registration which is a nice touch..


Great! From the dealers list, or have you gone for something personalised? Top Tip, for those who don't know - Buy direct from the DVLA.



> What are your thoughts when you compare it to your Mk2?


Feels in a different league from how I remember the MK2, although being 70k and 7 1/2 years ago it's obviously hard to make a direct comparison.
Definitely less road noise, not that the MK2 was ever bad
B&O sounds amazing, Matrix lights are totally cool and really work well. 0 flashes from oncoming drivers so far.
Loving the Google maps on the VC and the stop/start button (although it will take some getting used to after years of key in ignition muscle memory training).
As for performance it's hard to say, as I haven't been anywhere near its full potential yet.

Very minor things I'm learning to live with:
* Black plastic surround on mirrors, not as special as chrome effect on MK2.
* Black plastic paddle shifters, again should be chrome.
* No RHS footrest space.
* Electric park brake - Still trying to work out if it is possible to code it to auto apply in park. Then, along with the existing auto-release, I could perhaps forget about it!


----------



## mustremembermylogin

pcbbc said:


> Yes, "Fixed" a few things (in addition to the sun visor warning stickers):
> * Retain power to doors after ignition off (allows rolling of windows)
> * Show reverse parking radar on left of VC
> * Disabled comfort indicator blink
> * Disable auto reset of high beam assist
> * Disabled auto stop/start (although admit it's not as intrusive as I thought)
> * Add DRL enabled/disable to VC settings
> * Service position for wipers added to VC settings
> * Installed SmartTop module for remote roof operation


Wow, you have been busy! I really must invest in VCDS. I bought Carista but it doesn't really allow much tweaking. I've seen mention of OBDeleven but I believe its Android only which could be a problem as an Apple user...



> Great! From the dealers list, or have you gone for something personalised?


I chose from the dealers list - there was quite a choice and had 2 minutes to choose which focussed the mind... Got something slightly amusing so am happy!

Interesting thoughts on the Mk2 comparison. I only had a Mk2 for 12 months, but my current Mk3 certainly feels a massive step up in refinement and quality. I do agree on the paddle shifters; they do feel quite cheap..

Am looking forward to comparing my current one to the new one 

I've been sent a picture - we seem to have a matching roof


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> Wow, you have been busy! I really must invest in VCDS. I bought Carista but it doesn't really allow much tweaking. I've seen mention of OBDeleven but I believe its Android only which could be a problem as an Apple user...


Allways been very impressed with my official VCDS and cable (wish I'd purchased earlier when I first got the mark 1), but haven't used anything else and have PC. So consequently can't really offer any advice.



> I chose from the dealers list - there was quite a choice and had 2 minutes to choose which focussed the mind... Got something slightly amusing so am happy!


Sounds like some kind of crazy game show challenge! Find most amusing plate in 2 mins!

Was behind a MK1 Roadster at lunch, with plate TT** MAX, and as my plate is TT** STU was hoping for a smile, unfortunately I don't think the owner saw me. But dig get an acknowledgement from a fellow Ara owner exiting Sainsbury's the other night. There seem to be a lot of us about... 



> my current Mk3 certainly feels a massive step up in refinement and quality


Agree there. Certainly I think the doors and boot feel more solid and reassuring when shutting. The MK2 boot lid, although nothing wrong with it per-se, always sounded just a little bit tinny to me. MK3 definitely has some damping going on as it closes, so more quality feel to it.



> I've been sent a picture - we seem to have a matching roof


Lots of other matching bits too it would seem!
You're going to love it. Enjoy the pickup, and I hope for equally sunny weather for you as I had over the weekend.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

> But dig get an acknowledgement from a fellow Ara owner exiting Sainsbury's the other night. There seem to be a lot of us about...


I can't wait to see it in the flesh; your pictures make it look fabulous. This is my only my second blue car, the other one being my first ever car, a hand-me-down Chrysler Sunbeam!! How things have changed...



> Lots of other matching bits too it would seem!
> You're going to love it. Enjoy the pickup, and I hope for equally sunny weather for you as I had over the weekend.


Thanks very much! Am really looking forward to it. It's seems a long time since I ordered and I think I'm the last left in this thread to collect. There were many times I didn't think it would make it, but am thrilled it has.

Right.. Off to gather all the relevant bits for my current car for the PX and hopefully will grab some sleep to make it through the day tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## pcbbc

mustremembermylogin said:


> This is my only my second blue car, the other one being my first ever car, a hand-me-down Chrysler Sunbeam!! How things have changed...


Hah! Not sure if that is trumped by an electric blue Ford Orion LX as my first car? I did like that particular shade of metallic blue though (Matisse Blue I think it was) - Came up great on a sunny day, just like the Ara does.



> Thanks very much! Am really looking forward to it. It's seems a long time since I ordered and I think I'm the last left in this thread to collect. There were many times I didn't think it would make it, but am thrilled it has.


Yes, it's been a journey for sure. Does certainly seem a long time since ordering. Looking forward to some pics of yours when you get time. 8)


----------



## ttsser

pcbbc said:


> And good news - Bridgestone Potenzas to the stock TTS 19" rims:


I thought that yellow dot on the tyre wall was meant to align with the valve stem to reduce the amount of balance weights required? That's what I was told by a very good Indie that sold me 4 Potenzas at least!


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Well, the deed is done...

Fantastic service as always from Watford Audi. The handover was very pleasant and trouble-free. The car was prepared perfectly with no swirls!

A couple of pictures (apologies for the quality)










Bridgestones thankfully....










Old and new (you can just about make out my previous TT in the background)










It was a tedious journey back traffic-wise, but first impressions are very favourable. Haven't pushed it at all, but it feels quicker and sounds nicer than my previous TT


----------



## R_TTS

VERY nice indeed Mr Login. I do like the red calipers with blue, Ara or Sepang.


----------



## TerryCTR

Yeah nice car Mr Login, the first photo shows the Ara looking a nice deep blue.

Also what a bastard of a name to type each type you login


----------



## pcbbc

Beautiful, and the callipers do look nice - something I didn't spec on mine. And you remembered to take photos at the handover - I took my camera, and was so excited I forgot!
Enjoy....

And to ttsser, your fitter appears to be right about the yellow dot - but it seems Audi factory tyre fitters don't seem to know that. Just means they have to apply more balancing weights it seems, but not really great!


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Thanks for your kind words everyone! The drive to work was so much more interesting this morning. The majority of the journey is down narrow country lanes, so was ultra careful 



pcbbc said:


> And you remembered to take photos at the handover - I took my camera, and was so excited I forgot!


Just used my phone - ironic when I sell photographic equipment for a living... 



TerryCTR said:


> Also what a bastard of a name to type each type you login


That's true... Luckily it's saved so I don't always have to type it in... I should have been a little more creative when signing up!


----------

